# Rick89 Strongman Newbie Journal



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Right guys, where to start, Im 22, been messing with weights on and off since school, slacked for last few years, did some semi focused training this summer and signed up for a strongman comp with no training experience , 2 weeks before it was on, so started training strongman, two weeks later came 2nd out of 35 with just 2 session strongman training, caught the bug and loved competing and love the sport of strongman, and have decided to start really focusing on this type of training.

Ive currently being going through alot of crap in my life since then and done very little training and diet has been crap so have lost alot of size and strength, nothing I cant regain with some focus and drive, this is why journal seemed a good idea as hopefully some members can give me a much needed kick up the **** lol.

Training will be slow and steady at first and numbers will be low but hopefully in few weeks will be back smashing some heavy stuff again.

Current PB are ...

Squat 230 kg

Deadlift 260 kg

Push Press 110 kg

These are with only minimal thought and planning, just a go in and lift type effort, and I am going to start implementing methods and thought out plans to really get some better strength in the lifts, dynamic work, working weak areas of the lifts etc etc

Plan is to smash

squat 240 kg

Deadlift 290 kg

Push press 130 kg

by around new year, and smash some heavy event work also.

I will detail all my workouts and also diet for more of an insight into how I eat for power as you may be very shocked at the sheer amount of food I eat.

Will get as many vids also of all my training when its back to worth showing 

Would appreciate any advice and motivation from all members as I am in big need of it at the moment lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Some impressive lifts there m8, subbed.

Whats you size m8?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright rick lad you finally gone and done it then :thumb:

good luck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Some impressive lifts there m8, subbed.
> 
> Whats you size m8?


Im around 16 and half stone at the moment mate but was hovering around 18 when competed and lifted them PB's.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> alright rick lad you finally gone and done it then :thumb:
> 
> good luck


Thanks mate , I need it the state my minds is in currently.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Im around 16 and half stone at the moment mate but was hovering around 18 when competed and lifted them PB's.


How tall pal?

Impressive lifting for a 22yo lad, you will only get stronger.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DaveW said:


> How tall pal?
> 
> Impressive lifting for a 22yo lad, you will only get stronger.


Im about 5'11 mate, yeah not bad lifts, the thing is I was lifting close to that at 18 but slacked really badly for years, kind of gutting really but nevermind.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate , I need it the state my minds is in currently.


get your name down for the xmas carnage over 95kg on sugdens m8 me and mowgli are doing it .

give you something to train hard for and focus


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> get your name down for the xmas carnage over 95kg on sugdens m8 me and mowgli are doing it .
> 
> give you something to train hard for and focus


Yeah Im considering it mate, will be something to aim for.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just kicked things off with a big old chicken dinner :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Rick. Will be keeping an eye on your progress. All the best with achieving your goals:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck Rick. Will be keeping an eye on your progress. All the best with achieving your goals:thumbup1:


Thanks alot mate, its weird even though your a complete stranger over the internet comments like these are just what I need right now


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks alot mate, its weird even though your a complete stranger over the internet comments like these are just what I need right now


LOL No worries mate, you'll not find many stranger than me. Done a fair bit of lifting over the years so if I can be of any help to you feel free to chew my ears. Read quite a few of your posts and have been impressed and am sure you will go far, especially with the commitment to a journal.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> LOL No worries mate, you'll not find many stranger than me. Done a fair bit of lifting over the years so if I can be of any help to you feel free to chew my ears. Read quite a few of your posts and have been impressed and am sure you will go far, especially with the commitment to a journal.


Thanks again mate, time to get my head back on me thinks!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> will be following as well, very good big lifts for squat and deadlift, quite a few new strongmen on here.


Thanks mate, pressing for me has always been a weakness, one that I intend on becoming a strength!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Rick I'm not a strongman (and not very strong for that matter) but similar age to you and enjoy strength training you're a big, strong lad for your age and starting a journal will do you the world of good as it did for me. All the best and if you decide to go for that xmas carnage event Ewens talking about I'll be down to watch you guys but either way good luck mate stick at it (subbed)!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hi Rick I'm not a strongman (and not very strong for that matter) but similar age to you and enjoy strength training you're a big, strong lad for your age and starting a journal will do you the world of good as it did for me. All the best and if you decide to go for that xmas carnage event Ewens talking about I'll be down to watch you guys but either way good luck mate stick at it (subbed)!


Cheers mate mean alot, the only thing Im thinking is the comp is lighter than the one I did and came 2nd in out 35 lads, I may just train hard into next summer and go for a heavy open comp, depending how well my training goes.

Good luck with your goals mate and keep popping in as I will be keeping this updated with lots of vids


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> think it's optimal to keep in rack jerks all the time at least once a week go for pr's if they are their but believe the olympic lifters have it sussed with most lifts being around 85% working in the speed strength zone , at moment im testing my rack jerk and after the next session probably pr at 115kg+ will then do singles with 97kg & light band resistance, I trained mostly at 90kg+ band to build it up & 100kg plain weight.
> 
> I bench in the same week 72 hrs apart from each other & add in a tricep isolation & rear delt work, it's working for me, so im happy to stick with this after current pr'ing.


Sounds like you know what works for you.

Im deffo going to add in speed work as I never have and did for 2 weeks on my deadlift and added 10kg on my dead in just 2 weeks, hopefully it will be as effective on my pressing.

For me its a case of strengthening my weaknesses, which is triceps for me, for me ive never improved fast by doing the lift more, its a case of training where im weak then going for a new PB, my deadlift was poor off the floor, where as i can rack deadlift 300kg plus without straps, so my lockout was strong enough but couldnt budge it off the floor, 2 weeks of speed work with 60% max weight and the 260kg flew up!

Speed work deffo works for me, hoping to get some bands also nearer next year once Ive maxed all other methods out so will be pecking your head for tips about the bands closer the time mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bored out of my brain ,thought I would send a link for the vids of my first comp where back from july as to use as comparison for when I got some proper event work under my belt and on video in this journal....





















was well chuffed coming 2nd out of 35 as I only trained event work twice and signed up 2 weeks prior to date, was hoping for top 5, had some top advice and help for from siovrhyl form the forum and another lad so that was a massive help on the day.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well finally got up and in the gym today and wow, felt like a girl, have only trained about 4-5 times in 2 months and believe me it aint good lol.

Axle Clean and Strict Press

60k x 12

60k x 12

60k x 12

70 x 8

Lateral raises

10kg dumbells x 12

10kg dumbells x 12

15 kg disk front raises, 2 sets of 15

few light dumbell shrugs

Short and sweet, and went girlishy light for me but wont be long before I start lifting some proper weights again  break into again slowy

Going to start eating properly again and try regain the 2 stone Ive lost, should be fun.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you got a set routine rick ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> you got a set routine rick ?


Set routine, what language you speaking lol

I havent no, my life is hectic at the moment but I mean business now, just got a new job etc and alot of my problems are getting better so will slowly develop a routine over time, watch this space the slacking is over lol.

To be honest I never really stick to a routine to the t, my training is very instinctive and go by feel, although my goal is to bring my pressing up on par with my deadlifting and squat, and want to pack on some real serious mass over next 12 months to.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Set routine, what language you speaking lol
> 
> I havent no, my life is hectic at the moment but I mean business now, just got a new job etc and alot of my problems are getting better so will slowly develop a routine over time, watch this space the slacking is over lol.
> 
> To be honest I never really stick to a routine to the t, my training is very instinctive and go by feel, although my goal is to bring my pressing up on par with my deadlifting and squat, and want to pack on some real serious mass over next 12 months to.


snap m8 i wanna spend this year training and bulking then go for englands


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rick wish you all the best with getting back into training, I know what your going through, I"ve only just started training myself again after having 2 months out, light training for the first month then your body will tell you if your ready to hit the big stuff.

I"ve just subbed to you on youtube m8. Looking forward to seeing your progress you"ve clearly got lots of potential.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheThomo25 said:


> Rick wish you all the best with getting back into training, I know what your going through, I"ve only just started training myself again after having 2 months out, light training for the first month then your body will tell you if your ready to hit the big stuff.
> 
> I"ve just subbed to you on youtube m8. Looking forward to seeing your progress you"ve clearly got lots of potential.


Thanks mate means alot

Im feeling the motivation coming back now the fire haha, I had to lay off due to problems out of my control but like you say breaking into slowly for 3-4 weeks then smash some heavy stuff, then do some more comps the buzz from competing is too addictive to slack anymore haha

cheers mate Ill try take some vids of training when it gets interesting again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ricky

Thats majorly impressive for your first comp mate.

Like the vids. Keep them coming.

Good to hear you are sorting things out and back in the gym.

Look forward to seeing your progress fella

Tass


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks mate, I plan on getting right back into and beasting some heavy strongman events and piling the mass back on, will keep all updated.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> would advise you to go and watch any comps you can to watch the guys psyche themselves up and get some more inspiration to drive the training, good luck to you in your strength goals mate.


See your point mate but its not like that with me when ever I focus I train balls to the wall and get in the zone and dont need to psyche myself up at all, just had to have a lay off as my mrs has been ver, very ill and my son has alot of difficulties which have been taking up my time lately, but Im on the road back into and there going to be some big numbers going up soon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> can see from your pic & vids your not the type to wimp out of any sh1t lol, meant it as really to see where the current crop of athletes are at, the guys your probably going to be against and so forth, psyching up does allow you to get that bit of adrenalin release though, can get that extra rep or two with it, but really if your going to be hitting a few comps it's probably best to keep that extra bit in the tank for when it matters most. got anything lined up at all in next few month or so comp wise.


Yeah mate, I train in the same gyms and have access to advice from some of the best in the country so thats a big help and massive inspiration, Im always in the zone when lifting adreneline is always buzzing even in the gym just lifting, and always train alone and always have so focus is unreal good.

Im a regular reader on sugden and no where all the athletes are at, for me theres nothing lined up at the moment just regaining strength Ive lost and getting ready for next year and see where Im at closer the time, hoping to get to around 19 and half stone and be pulling over 300kg by april is my main goal, and up my other lifts in the process, sounds realistic if I train hard IMO.

You got any comps lined up or you not sure yet till next year??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> im quietly confident I can make some real progress in 1 full year on full supplementation, nothing 100% lined up but believe the key is getting some more meat on the frame , not overdoing the strongman events, get the big 3 up over 650kg unequipped total by 5 months and do a powerlifting meet just before my 23rd birthday, I think powerlifting still provides a solid base for strongman and a good total can only help the strongman, can see my weight being around 18 stone ish with a lowish level of bodyfat so I at least look half decent physique wise, and not shrekish, still want to attract decent women.


Yeah I agree that the big 3 power lifts are a good base and then alot of practice on the event work and your laughing IMO, Ive literally only done event work about 6 times so my goal is to get alot of event work in and improve my big gym lifts, and its my 23rd in april so that when I want a decent level of strength aswell by then and want to be atleast 19.5 stone, Im lucky I can get as big and as ugly as I want as Im already marrying the girl of my dreams lol, Im hoping to Deadlift 300, squat 250 and clean and press around 120-130 by april, hopefully can manage that if train hard, dont give a cack about my bench though lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> think key for both of us is just avoiding any injuries and keep up the food intake, may start the odd session every month or so of re-adjustment therapy and basic sports massage therapy to help break up scar tissue, mostly to prevent serious injuries from happening & help keep everything supple.


Yes got to agree preventing injury is a big key, for me its food though I loose size and strength so easy I have to eat a massive amount of food to gain size and strength especially where I need to be to hang with the lads competing, the lad who beat me to first place at my comp had a stone on me, and the guys doing the opens are all huge, IMO just got to get massive and keep getting stronger.

Whats a typical daily food intake look like for you at the moment mate??


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey Rick,

Sorry to butt in pal..im not a strongman way more of a bodybuilder but love to watch and used to follow a good strongman mate of mine around up here in the North East and through to alot of finals. Love the training style aswell.

So i probably cant help you training like these lads can..but am subbed into this. Intrested in your progress buddy..good luck!

Oh and thanks for dropping in on my journal aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers for popping in mate.

There should be some good progress going down in here soon 

Good luck with your journal also mate, ill pop in from time to time and help where I can pal, good luck


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Had a read through, enjoyed the vids (damn good job by the way!) You come across as having ur head screwed on right. Will follow this with interest. Good luck chap


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> diet is post 19, far too much to repost and take up too much space
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/149144-610kg-total-end-year-2.html#post2484246


Looks good mate, complex but good, lots of clean foods in there.

My diet is much more calorie heavy and more junk lol

I dont use any supplements all whole food mainly...

Toness of beef, lamb, pork, bacon,

Whole eggs, whole milk, full fat cheeses

Loads of fish

loads of weetabix and oats

nice and simple and effective


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Had a read through, enjoyed the vids (damn good job by the way!) You come across as having ur head screwed on right. Will follow this with interest. Good luck chap


Cheers mate means a lot , will make sure to lift some heavy stuff for everyone to see


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

No training today, going to try and get an early night tonight and get up early have a nice big breakfast then train squats, see where Im at with them and hopefully havent lost too much strength on these fingers crossed, I love squatting so excited already, the fire is deffo back in my belly, raring to go haha will update tommorrow


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just read your thread Rick nice bit of strength you got pal. Well done with the comp and the vids a spot on mate, enjoyed watching them, you looked really determind in all them lifts.

Great lifts pal good luck with your goals.

Joe


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks mate keep popping in mate should be some good lifts next few weeks


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate keep popping in mate should be some good lifts next few weeks


I will keep poppin in Rick, nice one mate.

Joe


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

gotta add, that its refreshing to see a young lad, who's obviously strong, to not have a massive ego to go with it!

you'll pick up friends here i dare say


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hark at Paul, the old faart


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hark at Paul, the old faart


oy! the lad seems like one of the good ones and worth the praise, lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> gotta add, that its refreshing to see a young lad, who's obviously strong, to not have a massive ego to go with it!
> 
> you'll pick up friends here i dare say


Cheers mate, way I see it ive got along way to go to where I want to be yet.

Watching Ultimate Fighter than nice sleep for my favourite tommorrow......squats!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what you squat in life echoes in eternity ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Workout this morning was as follows

10 min warm up on treadmill

squats

Bar x 20

bar x 20

60k x 3

100k x 3

140k x 3

180k x 2

140k x 3 for 2 sets

leg press 4 sets x15 reps

leg ext 2 sets high reps

good mornings 60kg x 10 x 3 sets

Hyper x 2

Just breaking into slowly as planned,everything felt comfortable but heavy as expected at current state, eat up now and grow some strength back


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Diet so far today has been,

meal 1- 5 whole eggs, bowl of oats, banana

meal 2- chicken sandwich, sausage roll

meal 3- 5 whole eggs, oats

not great but compared to one meal a day and 10 cups of coffee which has been my diet for last few weeks its not all bad, will improve on this as time goes by and will list honestly what I eat everyday for everyone to see.

Starting my cycle hopefully next week so fun will start, and will write down everything that involves aswell :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats your cycle looking like ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> whats your cycle looking like ?


Dont have a clue yet buddy, I always have a test base, probably some dianabol thrown in and thinking deca but not 100 percent yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Dont have a clue yet buddy, I always have a test base, probably some dianabol thrown in and thinking deca but not 100 percent yet


i like deca i only use it for joint relief and the water .

i reckon a short sharp blast for 8 weeks would be a good start , lots of orals - prop base- and tren a


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i like deca i only use it for joint relief and the water .
> 
> i reckon a short sharp blast for 8 weeks would be a good start , lots of orals - prop base- and tren a


Im liking the sound of a blast, I have only used deca once before but loved it had really good gains in size and strength.

Im looking to gain mass, with a comfy helping of water retention to shift some big weights.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1-6 100mg anavar then up it 150mg 6-8 .

1-6 100mg oxy .

prop base 1g ew (minimum)

1-6 tren a 600mg ew

you could add in npp rather than the longer deca ester at 500mg ew

im currently cruising on 250mg every 10 days test e , 150mg anavar .

gonna add in more test 6 weeks out plus 100mg dbol ed and keep var the same will do that for 8-10 weeks .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> 1-6 100mg anavar then up it 150mg 6-8 .
> 
> 1-6 100mg oxy .
> 
> ...


I like the look of that cycle mate cheers

would probably leave anavar out, never used it and money is tight, also leave deca/npp out and just the tren ace

So many usefull compounds and so little funds lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I like the look of that cycle mate cheers
> 
> would probably leave anavar out, never used it and money is tight, also leave deca/npp out and just the tren ace
> 
> So many usefull compounds and so little funds lol


tell me about it m8 its like dangling a large carrot or vat of gear lol and not been able to reach it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> tell me about it m8 its like dangling a large carrot or vat of gear lol and not been able to reach it


Im really looking forward to being on again now and smashing training, cheers for the input buddy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> I would never dream of running such a dose , what's the highest you have ran dbol or other orals at, im super cautious and quite paranoid about my liver when I see 100mg doses of orals being used it strikes me as a lot, ive always thought to stay on the lowest effective dose.
> 
> I would be ****tin a brick on just 30mg ed doses of any oral ed, do you get bloods every now and then just to be sure or just wing it, good intial squat figures their as well.


Ive never been a heavy user at all trust me, my first 5-6 cycles were all 500mg test a week, when I competed i was running 500mg test and 3weeks of 50 mg dianabol and the 2 weeks leading up went up to 100mg then stopped cycle altogether and that was me at around 18-18.5 stone, havent done anything since then.

To be honest Ive spoke to people at the top level of strongman and 100mg of dianabol is moderate for these athletes, some of the doses are crazy ( not advocating it just saying)

I wont be using a heavy dose like ewen suggested just saying I like the look of it, I am on a very tight budget anyway.

Cycle will most likely be 750mg sust, and 400mg deca, but havent decided yet.

The squats were tuff after lay off, hoping to be squatting back into the 200kg range in next 2 weeks.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Legs are like jelly now, I must remember not have a layoff again haha

Days food so far

meal 1- 5 whole eggs, oats, banana

meal 2-chicken sandwich and sausage roll

mea l3- 5 whole eggs and oats

meal 4-chicken sandwich and cupcake (sister owns a bakery and brings me them cant say no lol)

meal 5- pepperoni pizza

will have another 2 meals will probably be

meal 6- 5 whole eggs

meal 7- 2 pints of whole milk


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Im around 16 and half stone at the moment mate but was hovering around 18 when competed and lifted them PB's.


You monster you


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just had a nice whopping meat feast myself


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> just had a nice whopping meat feast myself


Good lad, love my food I do thats one reason I decided to go down the strength route after bodybuilding training for ages, I knew I didnt have the genetics or the will power to starve myself haha

My food intake will probably double by week 5-6, this is just to get me back into the swing of things after break


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i imagine we'll be seeing a monster in a couple of months time then!

so you got another comp lined up before the end of the year then?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i imagine we'll be seeing a monster in a couple of months time then!
> 
> so you got another comp lined up before the end of the year then?


Not this year, going to train hardcore though, then see what pops up begin of next year, it usually takes me about 6 weeks to get back to full throttle, but hoping to get there asap 

Also should add Im hoping to put on alot mass aswell not just strength, will post pics aswell to check progress get critic on weakness etc

Thanks for popping in mate support is much appreciated !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

no worries, i'm just here for to provide the funnies really :lol:

although shall be digging out my old journal and getting stuck into that again next week, it usually has a bit of light entertainment (usually consisting of Mowgli and Ewen wanting to molest my missis :laugh


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> no worries, i'm just here for to provide the funnies really :lol:
> 
> although shall be digging out my old journal and getting stuck into that again next week, it usually has a bit of light entertainment (usually consisting of Mowgli and Ewen wanting to molest my missis :laugh


Yeah, did notice a fondness of I quote "Pauly's Mrs" going down lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> 1-6 100mg anavar then up it 150mg 6-8 .
> 
> 1-6 100mg oxy .
> 
> ...


If you had the money pal....yum


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> If you had the money pal....yum


Money is one thing I havent got much of lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Money is one thing I havent got much of lol


lol Ewen was right its a sh1tter when youd love a right heap of stuff and cant get it...

to be honest mate i reckon youl be back on your game sharp anyhow even without getting hold of anything now.

Hows the legs doing? Just done mine tonight and iv got as far as the couch since i got home and thats it 

Oh an your making me jealous with that heap of food your chucking down...love it!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> lol Ewen was right its a sh1tter when youd love a right heap of stuff and cant get it...
> 
> to be honest mate i reckon youl be back on your game sharp anyhow even without getting hold of anything now.
> 
> ...


Legs went ok , everything felt heavy due to time off but was expected, they are like jelly now cramping up lol.

Plenty of food has always worked wonders for me and its fun


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Legs went ok , everything felt heavy due to time off but was expected, they are like jelly now cramping up lol.
> 
> Plenty of food has always worked wonders for me and its fun


lol yeah diffrent training me and you but still the same im back in after a lay off spell..soon get it back again pal..just dont try to go down any stairs too quick 

Feckin love my food but its caught up with me abit recently..the lads on here have sorted my diet and im sticking to it..working so far..hard change though im waaay too used to piling the carbs in lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> lol yeah diffrent training me and you but still the same im back in after a lay off spell..soon get it back again pal..just dont try to go down any stairs too quick
> 
> Feckin love my food but its caught up with me abit recently..the lads on here have sorted my diet and im sticking to it..working so far..hard change though im waaay too used to piling the carbs in lol


Im bit crazy with the food as well ha ha, not too bothered though to be honest just all about the strength and mass for me, Ill think about my health when Im older lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Im bit crazy with the food as well ha ha, not too bothered though to be honest just all about the strength and mass for me, Ill think about my health when Im older lol


Haha definatly go for it mate..i was exactly the same at your age..enjoy it, live fast play hard train harder


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Little update, woke up this morning quads, hammies and glutes are in pieces struggled to get down the stairs and put my shoes on, Im going to eat up and rest well today and next session will be monday which will be pressing, will have to take this step by step and go by feel as I am going to be very sore for first couple of weeks, then will plan a routine and do some event work again, looking forward to this but obviously would be a waste of time at the moment but wont take long now aslong as I rest and eat up well hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Random useless update .. legs are still in bits, food intake is getting better, muscles feeling fuller just with more food in me and overall feeling SUPER MOTIVATED!!!!

Cant wait to absolutely smash some pressing tomorrow !!!!!!!!

Back in the swing of things numbers going up very soon !!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant beat getting wired up the day before m8


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> cant beat getting wired up the day before m8


Im right in the mood now it should only get better

Did you have a good time with the boys last night big man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

was a good night m8 some random guy came up said how big i was and could he feel my biceps haha of course i let him


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> was a good night m8 some random guy came up said how big i was and could he feel my biceps haha of course i let him


Haha be rude not too, always a nice ego stroke hitting the town with the big arms lol

How you feeling with training mate is everything going to plan feeling good??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thing is ive got small arms lol

cleaned the 115kg ifsa spec log friday showed up my weak points so hitting them alongside wendlers next week .

got some injurys too like forearms and left front delt so bloody pi55ed with that but these things happen .

hows stuff outside the gym m8 ? life being good to ya ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> thing is ive got small arms lol
> 
> cleaned the 115kg ifsa spec log friday showed up my weak points so hitting them alongside wendlers next week .
> 
> ...


The IFSA spec log is an awkward fker isnt it.

Lifes on the up for me and the family at the minute thanks mate which will help with training loads, so can focus now and start a new job soon so can afford some food and supps:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good m8 good im happy for ya looking forward to one day competing against you


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good m8 good im happy for ya looking forward to one day competing against you


Cheers buddy, Im sure we will do battle soon haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym..was as follows..

Thick bar clean and press (clean every rep)

60k x 3

70k x 3

80k x 3

90k x 3

Standing military press with thick bar

60k x 10 x 3 sets

laterals and front raises 2 sets of each

Quick summary, weights felt very heavy today, really p!ssd of Ive lost so much strength, eating still not too good but getting better, as of tomorrow food intake will be 100 percent as have today just started my cycle and jabbed 500mg of test enanthate, due to money this will be all Im taking for time being 500mg a week, probably add something else in few weeks when money is better. Will be aiming for 500g protein, loads of carbs and cals, the plan is to train overhead monday, Wednesday deadlift and accessory and fridays squat and accessory, this may change instinctively due to DOMs at beginning of cycle, in a months time I will add another day in for event work.

Now the real work begins and the results will be expected now fast, dont like this weak feeling lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BOOM welcome back buddy 

you gonna post your diet up fella ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> BOOM welcome back buddy
> 
> you gonna post your diet up fella ?


Diet will be different everyday no actual meal plan

It will be meal every 2 hours without fail, high protein, high carbs, med fat

Mostly Clean foods, some junk to bump up cals

Proteins will all be from- beef, lamb, bacon, pork, eggs, cheese, chicken, fish, milk

carbs will all be from-oats, weetabix, pasta, sweet spud.

fats- from meats and milk, cheese, oily fish, egg yolk

About it really, I will post everyday what Ive eaten and in what quantities, it will be HONEST!!!

so many on here bullsht there diets say they have eaten super clean etc for months on end and they look small or fat.

Im going to be totally honest, when I go get a kebab ill list it on here lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. I like a kebab or a pizza thrown into a diet here and there. If people don't do this - excluding contest prep for bodybuilders - they aren't human lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats why i like being a fat bodybuilder ......eating whatever i want lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just eat tonnes of food so may aswell enjoy some of it and have tasty stuff, its not like Im bodybuilding.

I dont see the harm if your trying to get strong as possible and have no weight to try and make


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know diet may seem irrelevant as Im not bodybuilder but just want to show what it takes to pack on weight and be a strong fckr


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My advice would always be to eat lots of good, wholesome food. Meat, fish, eggs, dairy and the like. If amongst all this good eating you have a pizza or a plate of chips then so what? It's just a big tasty sandwich or a couple of potatoes. It's not like you're stuffing your face with turkey twizzlers lol. There's lots of good food that people on here would rather jump off a bridge than eat. Lots of food + lots of lifting = lots of strength - sorted.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> My advice would always be to eat lots of good, wholesome food. Meat, fish, eggs, dairy and the like. If amongst all this good eating you have a pizza or a plate of chips then so what? It's just a big tasty sandwich or a couple of potatoes. It's not like you're stuffing your face with turkey twizzlers lol. There's lots of good food that people on here would rather jump off a bridge than eat. Lots of food + lots of lifting = lots of strength - sorted.


I totally agree mate 100 percent, I have always when training hard eaten a heck of a lot of good nutritious food as you say, I eat whole eggs, whole milk, steak with fat, salmon, cheeses of every variety, most foods people are scared of due to fat intake and they winge they cant put on weight or not as strong as they want to be, Ive always grown the more I eat simple as that.

Also I need to pile on alot of weight to be able to compete as the top guys are hovering anywhere from 19-25 stone lol, I was beat at my comp to first place by a guy that had a stone over me, I think weight is a big advantage in strongman as simple as that, its a big mans sport, Ill never be a 23 stone beast but Im sure as hell I can get to 20-21 stone if I do what ive done in the past to get from 10 stone when started messing with weights -18.5 when competed last.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I totally agree mate 100 percent, I have always when training hard eaten a heck of a lot of good nutritious food as you say, I eat whole eggs, whole milk, steak with fat, salmon, cheeses of every variety, most foods people are scared of due to fat intake and they winge they cant put on weight or not as strong as they want to be, Ive always grown the more I eat simple as that.
> 
> Also I need to pile on alot of weight to be able to compete as the top guys are hovering anywhere from 19-25 stone lol, I was beat at my comp to first place by a guy that had a stone over me, I think weight is a big advantage in strongman as simple as that, its a big mans sport, Ill never be a 23 stone beast but Im sure as hell I can get to 20-21 stone if I do what ive done in the past to get from 10 stone when started messing with weights -18.5 when competed last.


Rick you eat what you want pal go for it, also at 22 years of age mate, you may well hit the 23 stone Mark pal, good luck anyway.

Joe


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers for popping in guys , support is much appreciated


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rick mate I wish you all the best on the test! just dont try anything too heavy quite yet, you know yourself your on a comeback. test is great for strength but it wont stop you from getting injured bud!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, you've got plenty of time, mate, who knows what you can achieve. Just don't put too much weight on too quickly and you'll be fine. You could be 25 stone by the time you're 30 and be fine or 25 stone by the time you're 25 years old and be slow, it's a fine line and I'm sure you'll know the right way to deal with it if required. I was 19 stone all but for my last strongman and I was just too small to compete with the bigger guys. I could have beat them pound for pound but strongman doesn't work like that so, rather than spend years bulking still further - I was late 30's at this point - I decided to call it a day. Strongman came too late for me. If I'd started early 20's I could have got much bigger I reckon so you can achieve anything. Best of luck to you mate:thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yep, you've got plenty of time, mate, who knows what you can achieve. Just don't put too much weight on too quickly and you'll be fine. You could be 25 stone by the time you're 30 and be fine or 25 stone by the time you're 25 years old and be slow, it's a fine line and I'm sure you'll know the right way to deal with it if required. I was 19 stone all but for my last strongman and I was just too small to compete with the bigger guys. I could have beat them pound for pound but strongman doesn't work like that so, rather than spend years bulking still further - I was late 30's at this point - I decided to call it a day. Strongman came too late for me. If I'd started early 20's I could have got much bigger I reckon so you can achieve anything. Best of luck to you mate:thumb:


Great bit of advise there Ming have a rep pal

Joe


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheThomo25 said:


> Rick mate I wish you all the best on the test! just dont try anything too heavy quite yet, you know yourself your on a comeback. test is great for strength but it wont stop you from getting injured bud!


Thanks mate, yes Im bit inpatient at the minute and its frustrating me, your right though there no point rushing things.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yep, you've got plenty of time, mate, who knows what you can achieve. Just don't put too much weight on too quickly and you'll be fine. You could be 25 stone by the time you're 30 and be fine or 25 stone by the time you're 25 years old and be slow, it's a fine line and I'm sure you'll know the right way to deal with it if required. I was 19 stone all but for my last strongman and I was just too small to compete with the bigger guys. I could have beat them pound for pound but strongman doesn't work like that so, rather than spend years bulking still further - I was late 30's at this point - I decided to call it a day. Strongman came too late for me. If I'd started early 20's I could have got much bigger I reckon so you can achieve anything. Best of luck to you mate:thumb:


Great post mate thanks, your spot on mate, Im going to take it as it comes see what happens, train hard and eat hard.

Appreciate the advice though mate , nice to here from someone who has been there, I will take it on board. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just back from gym

rack deadlifts (bar just below knee height)

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

220kg x 5

240kg x 3 belt on

260kg x 3 belt on

These were hard considering before my layoff I pulled 260 from floor and it flew up, but just wanted to get a feel for some weight as my hands have gone soft and bit weaker than they were but grip still ok.

speed deadlifts

100kg x 3 x 5 sets very explosive 30 sec rest between sets

lat pulldowns 4 sets

hammer row 4 sets

db one arm row 2 sets

preahcers 3 sets

All in all still weak but getting into the groove of things mentally, just need to be patient now lol

Diets so far has been

meal1- 80g whey, 2 pints whole milk, 100g oats, banana

meal2- 300g chicken, 100g pasta

meal3-300g chicken, 100g pasta

meal4-pro recover

the rest will be

meal5-200g mince, and cheddar cheese, milk

meal6-5 whole eggs, 1 pint whole milk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy .

do you go double overhand or mixed grip when rack pulling ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

always used mixed grip mate for dead lift, never used straps in my life, didnt even know how to put them on in my comp lol

use a double overhand for stiff legged deads or if im training grip with a thick bar, but my double overhand is weak as **** tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i try double over hand as much as i can thing is ive got tiny hands so upping my grip is a big deal for me .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i try double over hand as much as i can thing is ive got tiny hands so upping my grip is a big deal for me .


That where Im lucky got pretty big chunky hands, grip is fkin solid and never train it really, when I did event work my grip went even more solid from farmers, did 125k in each hands for 15 meters grip was fine just back and legs gave out first.

Do you train grip much??what do you do when you do??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

any exercise i can use double overhand i use only finger tips like suicide grip on chin ups if that makes sense .

deadlift hold is a good one , i use strimmers and lawn mowers at work so i grip hard to the frame when it vibrates to kind of contract the muscles like one of those electric slender tone pad things .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> any exercise i can use double overhand i use only finger tips like suicide grip on chin ups if that makes sense .
> 
> deadlift hold is a good one , i use strimmers and lawn mowers at work so i grip hard to the frame when it vibrates to kind of contract the muscles like one of those electric slender tone pad things .


Yes suicide grip I know what you mean mate, suppose your training grip enough then really, just got to make the most of small hands.

I would swap my solid grip for most lads pressing strength, make the most of your strong points and work hard on weaknesses thats my plan for this next few months get back where I ws and work on weak points, which fro me is log!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes suicide grip I know what you mean mate, suppose your training grip enough then really, just got to make the most of small hands.
> 
> I would swap my solid grip for most lads pressing strength, make the most of your strong points and work hard on weaknesses thats my plan for this next few months get back where I ws and work on weak points, which fro me is log!


log your progress fella you can see what you did to bring up certain ****** , its good to list it up here but i get lost of the pages i write key points in lol so a book aswell is a good idea .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good to see the whole milk in their, would like to see you move onto raw milk for the good bacteria and better fatty acid profile + more natural growth enzymes in their whole form.
> 
> whats your deadlift technique like, stiff legged or more like a misha type deadlift.


I eat natty yoghurts for that mate

As for my deadlift technique, its just perfect IMO, when maxing out I do hitch abit though, have hips pretty low at start, I drive explosive off the floor with leg power than smash lockout driving hips forward with glutes and lower back.

On the rack I try to treat it as it would be as the top of my normal dead ie close to my body, back arched well and hips drive though.

Deadlift is one thing I can say my form is spot on perfect IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good to see the whole milk in their, would like to see you move onto raw milk for the good bacteria and better fatty acid profile + more natural growth enzymes in their whole form.
> 
> whats your deadlift technique like, stiff legged or more like a misha type deadlift.


raw milk ? as in the gold top stuff ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Also my fridge is full of whole milk as my kids drink it so just easy to drink it, I use pineapple for enzyme and natty yogurt just as good as raw milk and well tasty.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bet it tastes good but it isnt going to make any difference to my strongman at all so no need for me to look that into


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> your already covered with the natty yoghurt, but with supermarket milk prices rising you may be able to get raw milk cheaper & meats direct.


Yes this is something Im going to look into, i get a tonne of fish and shelfish free as know all the fishermen round here and get ****loads given to me, get spuds practically for free from farmer, meat at wholesalers so not too bad at the moment.

I do love milk though I go through gallons of that stuff, 4 litres a day most days really when training properly.

Im just fueling up really not looking into anything complicated just a tone of whole food the goal is 19 stone by april wish me luck lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just noticed this Rick, will be dropping in, its good reading.

Subb'd

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Loving the no nonsense diet Rick lol...I've never done racklifts before but will try some out in a few months my dad has said to me that its safer/better to start from just above knee would you not agree then?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Loving the no nonsense diet Rick lol...I've never done racklifts before but will try some out in a few months my dad has said to me that its safer/better to start from just above knee would you not agree then?


I use them to train my deadlift strength without taxing my body doing full deads, but most the time do full deads.

Andy bolton uses similar method and pulls heavy from blocks and lighter for speed off floor on the run up to a meet, I think it is a very good way of training deads as you dont overtrain but still train the deadlift fully if that makes sense, so its like heavy from half way up and light from floor for speed, this helped my deadlift loads before I had a lay off, added 20kg in like 3 weeks no sht


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Just noticed this Rick, will be dropping in, its good reading.
> 
> Subb'd
> 
> ...


cheers mate, need all the support I need trying to get back into it after layoff. Appreciate you poppin in pal :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I use them to train my deadlift strength without taxing my body doing full deads, but most the time do full deads.
> 
> Andy bolton uses similar method and pulls heavy from blocks and lighter for speed off floor on the run up to a meet, I think it is a very good way of training deads as you dont overtrain but still train the deadlift fully if that makes sense, so its like heavy from half way up and light from floor for speed, this helped my deadlift loads before I had a lay off, added 20kg in like 3 weeks no sht


Yeah I have heard alot of top deadlifters use this method I need to work on my lockout but I need to work on the lift as a whole first for longer I think before targeting weak areas as with all my other lifts the temptation is there to try them but I'm trying to be patient :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I have heard alot of top deadlifters use this method I need to work on my lockout but I need to work on the lift as a whole first for longer I think before targeting weak areas as with all my other lifts the temptation is there to try them but I'm trying to be patient :lol:


By doing the heavyish rack work and then lighter (50-60%) off the floor or deficit it improves the deadlift as a whole, I very rarely deadlifted from the floor then went and 260 flew up using this method, if Andy Bolton does it it must work well, I also obv did accessory like good morning, hyper and lots of hamstring curls, worked a fkin treat and im convinced will get me closer to the 300 before april.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick update posterior chain feels hit nicely but not too sore, lats and upper back got nice bit of DOM's, sleeping and food is better and feeling fuller all over, will be no training today and hopefully hit some squats tomorrow Im thinking front squats, leg press, GMs, leg curls.

Also had some really sh!t news the guy who promised me a job I was supposed to be starting next week has fckd me off because a mate of his wants it now so totally gutted, will mean less food and probably bit less training but will still crack on and not let it get to me, and keep job hunting.

Feeling more energy and even a little big strong dare I say it today lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah mate, that is crap news!

Best of luck with the job hunting


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ah mate, that is crap news!
> 
> Best of luck with the job hunting


Yer should be ok, Im on a roll now wont stop me progressing!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one..Stay positive


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

positive as can be right no, lovin it, got 6 months, that 300k deadlift will be mine !!! lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick - what a ****ing beast! I have called you a beast 3 times this week.. no ****... promise. I fancy Ewen....

But seriously what a monster, 22!! Jesus... man I reckon you are someone to watch providing you pull your finger out with the busy life etc and train hard! :-D

Are you natural? I havent got time to read all the journal I am off to rugby and running late watching your videos! AWESOME!!! Makes me wanna compete... LOL not even 5 years with Mowgli and Ewen would get me up to speed.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Rick - what a ****ing beast! I have called you a beast 3 times this week.. no ****... promise. I fancy Ewen....
> 
> But seriously what a monster, 22!! Jesus... man I reckon you are someone to watch providing you pull your finger out with the busy life etc and train hard! :-D
> 
> Are you natural? I havent got time to read all the journal I am off to rugby and running late watching your videos! AWESOME!!! Makes me wanna compete... LOL not even 5 years with Mowgli and Ewen would get me up to speed.


No not natural mate, used to do bodybuilding training so started using gear for that, now started strongman 3 months ago and prefer it.

Cheers for all the support mate, keep popping in to check it out, and have fun:thumb: at rugby mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening buddy dont let that welsh spirit get diluted due to not working something will turn up , until then stay hungry pal get that fire burning you will soon tear that 300 off the ground


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers mate, wont let anything get in the way of my goals now, im truly in the zone from here on!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Change of plan tonight rst day is now...SQUAT DAY!!

wish me luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it you in your avi? If it is then you are destined to do good in lifting! One look and BAM! everybody's sure what this guy should be doing. Not accountancy really...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Is it you in your avi? If it is then you are destined to do good in lifting! One look and BAM! everybody's sure what this guy should be doing. Not accountancy really...


Yerp thats me lol, at my first strongman comp 3 months ago 

cheers for popping in, just training after a 6 week lay off, not easy lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tonight's workout

Squats

bar x 20

60k x 5

110k x 5

150k x 5

180k x 3

front squats

100k x 2 sets 6 reps

few light leg press

done, short and sweet, feel like im trying to run before I can walk with this return after lay off so next two days rest up and eat as my diet still not great and try not to rush the weights too much, it will come back just got to have patience something I havent got haha


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

...So have you done SQUATS!! today! then?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha, ha - was posting just as you..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> ...So have you done SQUATS!! today! then?


certainly did, so hard coming back off a lay off everything feels like a tonne weight, not looking forward to stairs tonight haha


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a question - how do you do front squats? With free barbell? It's just I find it impossible so use Smith machine..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Just a question - how do you do front squats? With free barbell? It's just I find it impossible so use Smith machine..


I use a free barbell, its a very awkward movement have to really work hard not to let the bar slip forward, keep core tight as poss.

Its horrible it just kind of chokes you, I got up to 160kg on these before my lay off, they are brilliant for core and thigh strength and muscle, Ill try get a vid of my technique up when do them next.

I imagine it is tricky with a smith machine like you say.

Although looking at your quads you dont need advice from me on building legs lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Just imagine what my legs would look like if I could do 160 on front squats! Ha, ha

Well done for the day and you get nominated for the Guiness Records as a first man ever known that has willingly changed rest day for squat day!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Just imagine what my legs would look like if I could do 160 on front squats! Ha, ha
> 
> Well done for the day and you get nominated for the Guiness Records as a first man ever known that has willingly changed rest day for squat day!


Im sure with those quads you can shift some weight, your quads have brilliant development.

Thank you, not too sure it was wise but never mind haha


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

hey bro - what do you take ? Really intested. just got back from rugby, knackered now covered in all sorts of **** about to hit the shower but sat on bog on the iPad checking theforum, making sure everyone has been good little boys.

LOve to know your diet too.... Great work.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> hey bro - what do you take ? Really intested. just got back from rugby, knackered now covered in all sorts of **** about to hit the shower but sat on bog on the iPad checking theforum, making sure everyone has been good little boys.
> 
> LOve to know your diet too.... Great work.


just started cycle few days ago just 500mg a week as money is low, would up this a bit and add something on to that closer to a comp though tren or deca and an oral.

Diet is different everyday but basically......

meal every 2 hours or 2.5 hours

Protein would be from- beef, lamb,pork,bacon,whole eggs, whole milk, cheese,salmon/bass,chicken and shellfish.

Carbs are from- oats, weetabix, sweet spud, pasta.

Fats from- meat, cheese, olive oil, whole milk, salmon, bass

also throw loads of veg in as I enjoy veg

There the main food I use, very rarely use any supp apart from vit c, aim for around 7-8000cals depending on where Im at with training and not very strict at all Im not fussed about staying lean at the moment I need to get up to 19-20 stone to be where i want to be next year or two.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you do any cardio? Any sprint training? Might kidnap you for rugby! Ha.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Do you do any cardio? Any sprint training? Might kidnap you for rugby! Ha.


When I train events ( but havent done alot) we flip tyres, farmers walk etc it hammers the cardio, also before my comp did some sprints and weighted hill sprints in the farmers fields in the hills where I live (village in north wales)


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude - Ewen has been making me want to train like strongmen this def does. I might do a gay glassback strong girl comp. If they do them.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Dude - Ewen has been making me want to train like strongmen this def does. I might do a gay glassback strong girl comp. If they do them.


Haha give it a go mate, rugby will have given you a base for the fitness just get your lifts up??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i love competitions the crowd shouting cheering you on for another rep , the training towards a comp and the feeling after that you have just been hit by a train twice haha love it .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

This will make Ewen laugh and all the other real hardcore strongmen, I would love to train that way. Do they do natural comps? Are there divisions for different weights?

I ask because I can't take any form of steroid, amazing as I would try something although a year ago I'd have said "No it's the devils choice!!" I can't take anything as I have injections that lower my immune system for my back. They keep me fit and well but mean I can't take any steroids.

So all natural for me :-(


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Theres natty comps, under 90k comps, under 105 comps, beginners, novice, and open weight beasts.

check out sugdenbarbell.co.uk mate they have a calender of all up and coming comps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> This will make Ewen laugh and all the other real hardcore strongmen, I would love to train that way. Do they do natural comps? Are there divisions for different weights?
> 
> I ask because I can't take any form of steroid, amazing as I would try something although a year ago I'd have said "No it's the devils choice!!" I can't take anything as I have injections that lower my immune system for my back. They keep me fit and well but mean I can't take any steroids.
> 
> So all natural for me :-(


yes they do .

the uks natural strongman was held few weeks back and is held by `mad mike holmes` he flys to Hungary today to compete at the worlds strongest natural man .

if your on facebook look up mad mike holmes he is in my friends list too .

check here for natural strongman comps too ..... http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Legs are battered again today, only slept like a baby was so tired haha.

Going to rest up for few days no let the food and rest do its job and make sure not to rush training so soon and end up

hitting a wall.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yo Rick - Good approach. I am not too far from Wales - Just outside of Chester at the moment... when I dont feel as inferior we should meet and train... I will use the tyres off a Tonka truck to flip while you use a Monster trucks tyres.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Yo Rick - Good approach. I am not too far from Wales - Just outside of Chester at the moment... when I dont feel as inferior we should meet and train... I will use the tyres off a Tonka truck to flip while you use a Monster trucks tyres.


LOL, yer deffo mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm serious - I will be feable comapred to you but would be great to meet and maybe train - Im sure I will learn alot.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I'm serious - I will be feable comapred to you but would be great to meet and maybe train - Im sure I will learn alot.


Yes mate Im up for it someitme, I havent got transport at the minute but can sort something out, I do all my strongman training i n Rhyl so not all that far from chester really, bout an hour drive or so.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> yes they do .
> 
> the uks natural strongman was held few weeks back and is held by `mad mike holmes` he flys to Hungary today to compete at the worlds strongest natural man .
> 
> ...


Also Danny Louden - Bolton's Strongest Man 2010, qualified at UK's Natural Strongest Man and is competing at worlds this week. He's also a rugby player


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Yes mate Im up for it someitme, I havent got transport at the minute but can sort something out, I do all my strongman training i n Rhyl so not all that far from chester really, bout an hour drive or so.


I will come across to your end - make sure you are still paying rent for wales - as we are renting it to you - didnt you know? ha!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I will come across to your end - make sure you are still paying rent for wales - as we are renting it to you - didnt you know? ha!


I will be sure to pay going rates to you my friend 

Ill pay you in pain after Ive put you through a heavy squat session haha


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I will be sure to pay going rates to you my friend
> 
> Ill pay you in pain after Ive put you through a heavy squat session haha


I will let you beast me ont he weights but you have to do some cardio with me - to make me feel better about myself seeing you fighting for breath.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Any set over 5 reps is cardio for me haha


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Quality - also I'm bringing a yellow pages - I reckon you could rip one in 2. Beast - I said that on another thread somewhere. ahaha! Mate those videos of you are the only videos I have seen (in fairness along with Ewens too) that get me pumped for the gym.

None of the other "motivational" ones do... becasue they are just videos - yours are you and someone who we talk to and half know of. Its different and pretty inspiring....

jesus... all at 22! At your age I was trying to walk again! lol... so you're way ahead mate! ha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Quality - also I'm bringing a yellow pages - I reckon you could rip one in 2. Beast - I said that on another thread somewhere. ahaha! Mate those videos of you are the only videos I have seen (in fairness along with Ewens too) that get me pumped for the gym.
> 
> None of the other "motivational" ones do... becasue they are just videos - yours are you and someone who we talk to and half know of. Its different and pretty inspiring....
> 
> jesus... all at 22! At your age I was trying to walk again! lol... so you're way ahead mate! ha


Cheers mate, Im just getting back where I left off for xmas then the real work starts.

Im going to start using few new things (slin, ghrp, bcaas, more supps etc) and increase cals, hoping to be around the 9000 cal mark, all good foods, the goals is to get bodyweight over 19 stone before april when I turn 23, along with 300kg deadlift and 260kg squat 

I know it will happen I have no doubt wht so ever I know how my body works, Iva had a bad time this year but its all gone now and you are going to seem me take this up a level before arpil you have my word on it, watch this space I mean business now!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Quality - I will be on to you if you start slacking. Along with everyone else ESPECIALLY Ewen! hahah


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Diet so far today has been better but relied on liquids as not got much in till i go shopping, sp far has been....

meal 1-60g whey,200g oats, 1 litre of whole milk, 10ml olive oil, 1 banana all blended in and drank

meal 2 -same

meal 3 -same

meal 4 will be 300g mince, tinned tomatoes,mushrooms, onions, 150g pasta, 50g or so cheddar cheese

meal 5 will be 5 whole eggs

will improve this alot over next few days and weeks, more red meat and more eggs, also less liquid meals.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Mate you are such a fkin beast! didnt realise it was you in your picture. Im 22 in december and just saw 11.13st (first time ive seen 11 in over a year) after not training for 4 months due to no gym access. Ordering 170kg of weights tonight though, going mad without it. feeling skinny as hell and need to get motivated to get to 13st before next summer.

good luck with the journal and stacking more iron on the bar! have been readin this now and again and it making me depresed haha

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

HJL said:


> Mate you are such a fkin beast! didnt realise it was you in your picture. Im 22 in december and just saw 11.13st (first time ive seen 11 in over a year) after not training for 4 months due to no gym access. Ordering 170kg of weights tonight though, going mad without it. feeling skinny as hell and need to get motivated to get to 13st before next summer.
> 
> good luck with the journal and stacking more iron on the bar! have been readin this now and again and it making me depresed haha
> 
> :thumbup1:


cheers mate, ye Im just back from layoff lost alot of weight and strength, should get it back after few weeks though.

Going to be doing a load more strongman comps next summer hoping to hit 19 stone before then and get strength through the roof

Thanks for popping in mat and good luck with you return to training


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well update on few things, food intake has been pretty solid last 2 days not trained since wednesday as planned and probably wont now till sunday/monday, time to let my body rest and grow a bit, feeling bigger and stronger already, muscles are fuller and sleep is better which I needed, aslong as I dont overdo things to soon Im pretty sure lifts are going to go up quick.

So far today have eaten

meal1-60g whey,200g oats,litre of whole milk,10ml olive oil, all mixed and drank

meal2-300g steak, 150g oat in whole milk, 400ml grapefruit juice

meal3- 300g chicken, 150g oat in milk

meal4 fish and chips lol

meal5 will be 300g steak, cheese, pint of whole milk

meal6 will be 60g whey and 3 whole eggs blended in milk and 10ml olive oil

have also been gulping cups of milk in between meals

having to force feed myself at moment, once growth starts coming will not be a problem and meal will increase to 10 meals


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Forgive me as I dnt fully understand the strong approach to diet. But if I ate all that I'd put weight on yet I train 3 times a week weights, 1 rugby training and 1 rugby match.

Or wouldn't I put weight on because of the food types minus the fish and chips lol and would I just grow?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Forgive me as I dnt fully understand the strong approach to diet. But if I ate all that I'd put weight on yet I train 3 times a week weights, 1 rugby training and 1 rugby match.
> 
> Or wouldn't I put weight on because of the food types minus the fish and chips lol and would I just grow?


your muscle cells would be fed good nutrients so muscle growth can occur fat is gained through excess carbs/fats .

eating regular protein meals will keep your body anabolic .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Forgive me as I dnt fully understand the strong approach to diet. But if I ate all that I'd put weight on yet I train 3 times a week weights, 1 rugby training and 1 rugby match.
> 
> Or wouldn't I put weight on because of the food types minus the fish and chips lol and would I just grow?


Thats baby amount for me wait till test kick in properly and training hard Ill be eating whole cows for brekkie 

Ewen is right though, My body has held a fair amount of muscle in the past and there for when Im back into things properly my body and metabolism will be feeding a fair bit of muscle there for more efficient =less fat store ( fat gain is inevitable the way i eat), also will be smashing 8-9 hours a week weights and strongman events by then and need serious cals to feed that mate.

Diet is something that is always being built up as you and your body do, cant just go smash 8000 cals, work your way up over time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Thats baby amount for me wait till test kick in properly and training hard Ill be eating whole cows for brekkie
> 
> Ewen is right though, My body has held a fair amount of muscle in the past and there for when Im back into things properly my body and metabolism will be feeding a fair bit of muscle there for more efficient =less fat store ( fat gain is inevitable the way i eat), also will be smashing 8-9 hours a week weights and strongman events by then and need serious cals to feed that mate.
> 
> Diet is something that is always being built up as you and your body do, cant just go smash 8000 cals, work your way up over time.


eating is just the same as training build it up until you eat as much as you can lift lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just had a good read and a catch up Rick mate..top stuff well done..got no doubts whatsoever your gonna tear up them goals of yours :thumb:

Im also so jealous of the amounts of food your chucking in haha fcuk id love to be eating like that again lol jealous cos my carbs are way down for the 1st time in my life...BUT its working for me and my personal goals so i gotta go with it.

Saying that though its awesome throwing down 9000cals..wow..i bulked up to about 18 stone on 5500cals and that was some days a struggle to me..so you got a big cow appetite 

Hope the strengths still coming back well on track bud?

Keep it up mate.. il keep reading top lad :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Big Barn Boy

With the diet its just building up over time Im no where near them cals yet and probably wont be for a good 4-5 months yet IMO

I got up to 18.5 on 7000 cals ( cals were high as was doing alot of intense cardio, event work etc)

Aim is around 19-19.5 stone for april so maybe wont need to go quite as high as 9000, depends on training cardio, event work etc.

Quick update, food and sleep has been solid last few days, deffo grown a little and filled them muscle up a little with all the nutrients.

Feeling better for having last few days off and will be training tomorrow night, possibly a deadlift and squat session not to sure yet though to be honest, will log how it goes down tomorrow guys.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

interested in seeing your 9000 cal diet!! mg: :lol:

is that in 3-4 meals per day, like the other thread?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> interested in seeing your 9000 cal diet!! mg: :lol:
> 
> is that in 3-4 meals per day, like the other thread?? :lol: :lol:


LOL the thing is I actually agreed 3-4 meal aint bad, its was lads saying they eat 1 meal a day and then go 24 hours fast My comments were aimed at.

Also I believ body can use pretty high amounts of protein at a time but people implyed that a bodybuilder could eat 300g in one sitting and it all gets used which I dont believe.

I dont give a fck how many studies people post, show me real life experiment and people doing at and making max gains.

anyway I wont go there lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> anyway I wont go there lol


yes, for the love of god, dont Fvcking go there again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The 9000 cals wont be for a bit of time yet going to work up from 7000 see how I go, mgiht be able to get aways with less depending on work/training/strongman training/ etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> The 9000 cals wont be for a bit of time yet going to work up from 7000 see how I go, mgiht be able to get aways with less depending on work/training/strongman training/ etc.


m8 i put on 5 stone in a year and half through doing things people say cant be done like met-rx gainer shakes i added oats fruit yogurt you name it my shakes were around 1700 cals i was having 4 a day plus 6 large meals all told i reckon some days i would hit 10-12000 cals went from a skinny 12 stone to 17 but i still feel 12 stone lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive been up to very high cals and gained weight I wanted , well done ewen thats a fkin massive weight gain!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

went shopping (again) this morning decided to get the gear for another bulk lol maybe see another 5 stone


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from the gym and the rest and food has done me some good.

Rack Deadlifts (3 quarters way up shin/just below knee height)

Just chalk no straps

60k x 10

100k x 10

140k x 10

180 x 10

220 x 5

260 x 3 added belt here

280 x 3

290 x 3

Speed deadlift from floor

100k x 5 sets , 30 secs in between sets, very explosive perfect technique

one arm dumbell row 3 sets of 10

hammer seated row, one arm at time 2 sets of 10

back extensions 15 reps bodyweight x 3 sets

Whole back was pumped to fck, felt awesome haha

All in all very, very pleased everything felt strong and managed to get a feel for decent weight in my hands again, if i remain sensible and dont rush thing I can see some big pulls before xmas and strength gains back where they were before lay off.

Now going to chill eat, eat and then eat some more 

Pressing tmoz.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Just got back from the gym and the rest and food has done me some good.
> 
> Rack Deadlifts (3 quarters way up shin/just below knee height)
> 
> ...


Monster back work Rick, good work big guy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rick this is looking good bro, quality strength coming through their mate & thats without the test taking full hold!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheThomo25 said:


> Rick this is looking good bro, quality strength coming through their mate & thats without the test taking full hold!!


Yes mate feeling good at the moment, lots of food and decent rest and sleep is working well at the moment.

Should be able to get some strongman event practice in if keeps going to plan and get some vids on here

Thanks mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

**** when you lot are on worlds strongest man I won't know who to follow...... !!!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

good stuff mate, looking forward to this :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Beastly workout man, good job!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice session there, Rick. Do you vary the height of your rack deads as you progress?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice session there, Rick. Do you vary the height of your rack deads as you progress?


I sometime run a few weeks where I build up to a heavy rack pull just below knees then each week lower it slightly until we reach floor level where I go for a new PB from floor.

I havent really done much rack work as my lockout was strong I was focusing on speed from the floor but now Im going to do them every week from knee height and speed sets from floor then in around 5-6 weeks go for a PB of around 270-275 from floor.

Its very similar to Andy Bolton routine, he believes in training heavy from knee height to work deadlift strength without overtaxing the body by doing full heavy dead from floor but supplementing it with 50-60% speed deadlift from floor to work explosive power.

Ive never really followed any proper strength routine but did this earlier this year and went from 225-260 in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Beastly workout man, good job!


Cheers matey should have some vids in here over next few weeks :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good mate. I used to follow the first method you mention way back when lol. All the best with this, I'm sure you're going to do well:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Sounds good mate. I used to follow the first method you mention way back when lol. All the best with this, I'm sure you're going to do well:thumb:


Cheers mate means alot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking solid buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> looking solid buddy


Cheers mate


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I sometime run a few weeks where I build up to a heavy rack pull just below knees then each week lower it slightly until we reach floor level where I go for a new PB from floor.
> 
> I havent really done much rack work as my lockout was strong I was focusing on speed from the floor but now Im going to do them every week from knee height and speed sets from floor then in around 5-6 weeks go for a PB of around 270-275 from floor.
> 
> ...


Stealing this! Solid back session matey.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Stealing this! Solid back session matey.


yes x 2 looks like something i need .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Stealing this! Solid back session matey.


It is an awesome routine ( well kind of routine thingy lol)

I pretty much just started doing it and it worked then read up on Andy Bolton routine and was almost exactly what I had been doing.

Im sure you will see it work mate give it a blast :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Back is nice and blasted today, didnt want to get out of bed lol.

Just smashed a huge shake must of been over 1100 cals consisting of 700 ml whole milk, 80g whey, 2 whole eggs, 200g oats,2 bananas, tablespoon of olive oil and dollop of natty yoghurt.

Going to rest up all day and eat plenty and hopefully get over to gym to do some pressing tonight


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I am convinced you are going to turn green and go mental... rip your shirt off..

Great workout some very interesting training techniques coming out of the strongman camp... I am taking notes!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright mate, yes Im really pleased thing are going ok for me at the minute, should be some big lifts before xmas 

Hows training going your end mate?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Alright mate, yes Im really pleased thing are going ok for me at the minute, should be some big lifts before xmas
> 
> Hows training going your end mate?


Training is good my end. Although whenever I try and hit the weights more I end up doing more cardio... I was shouted in to play football last night... whcih I went and did... taped up becasue I was still struggling after Rugby Saturday. Duct taped my shoulder to me as it was hurting like frig... feels alot better today though.

Then Wednesday I have Rugby training... struggling to fit in my compounds but I suppose exercises is better than no exercise. This wont interest you big batsards but my sprint training has made my pace pick up no end, noticed that at football last night.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Training is good my end. Although whenever I try and hit the weights more I end up doing more cardio... I was shouted in to play football last night... whcih I went and did... taped up becasue I was still struggling after Rugby Saturday. Duct taped my shoulder to me as it was hurting like frig... feels alot better today though.
> 
> Then Wednesday I have Rugby training... struggling to fit in my compounds but I suppose exercises is better than no exercise. This wont interest you big batsards but my sprint training has made my pace pick up no end, noticed that at football last night.


how do you train sprints as I am going to include some before my comps next year?? whats the best way to train them?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

All this talk of rackpulls makes me want to do em hahaha!

You thought of doing sled drags Rick? Im thinking about adding some in for cardio/core overal strength and conditioning I reckon they would be good for you bigger lads.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> how do you train sprints as I am going to include some before my comps next year?? whats the best way to train them?


I change it round all the time - but the main component I keep is flat sprints over 15 - 25 - 30 meters.

*Exercises*

*
*

*Flat Sprints* over 15 - 25 - 30 meters

*Hill Sprints *- As it says on the tin, sprint up a hill - should ideally be about 15-20 meters

*Walk Sprint jog Sprint* - Again, I am sure there is a better name for it, but I walk for 10 yards, sprint 10 yards, jog 10 yard, sprint 10 yard. This gets the explosiveness tuned and gets your muscles used to bursting in to a sprint.

*Tyre Sprint* - I also Sprint with a tyre - I look like a right tit but if you saw my peado shorts it probably takes peopels eyes of my offensive shorts. I hide a tyre on the rugby field like a squirrel. Its like a car tyre, but slightly wider than average. Tie rope to the tyre and loop it around me and do the sprint exercises with it dragging behind. You can get fancy chutes to pull and harnesses but a bit of rope and a tyre will do.

These are more for rugby - Probably wont help you too much?

Belly Starts - Start on your belly and sprint 30 meters - I try and time these with a stopwatch

Press and sprint - Pressup position - burst out 3 and then sprint as above.

This is my personal routine - I spend about 45 minutes on it choosing a few exercises. I also do some variations at rugby training where we tackle bags and sprint between 4/5 bags doing this in a circuit.

Quite a few people I have followed who do sprints saw their lifts go up - whether that is linked to this conditioning training I am unsure but I would be very interested to see if it helps you.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> All this talk of rackpulls makes me want to do em hahaha!
> 
> You thought of doing sled drags Rick? Im thinking about adding some in for cardio/core overal strength and conditioning I reckon they would be good for you bigger lads.


Yes mate had a go at them once before, when my strength back up a bit Ill be starting event work again, will be doing lots of tyre flips, sandbag and keg loading, and sled work great stuff for cardio and more fun then getting on a treadmill any day!

Hows training going your end buddy, saw your vids the other day good work mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great info there glassback mate cheers, that sort of work will hope my event work alot trust me mate, strongman has a lot of conditioning very similar to rugby with medley against the clock and endurance events like farmers etc.

LOL at the peado shorts haha, reps when I can.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats great mate - alot of our training is physical heavy hitting of pads... sprint next pad sprint.. then firemans carry on a bloke back to the line. I love it and I have seen a substantial increase in speed and acceleration and all round strength in my legs and back since doing this.

Would be very interested to see how this helps you.

Note - I am going to get a picture of my peado shorts as they are world famous now. (World infamous maybe)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Yes mate had a go at them once before, when my strength back up a bit Ill be starting event work again, will be doing lots of tyre flips, sandbag and keg loading, and sled work great stuff for cardio and more fun then getting on a treadmill any day!
> 
> Hows training going your end buddy, saw your vids the other day good work mate.


I've not tried em but heard they are good and they sound fckin hard! Only place I can do em locally is in the rangers so I'd probably get some strange looks but fckit. Maybe what Glassback said about using a tyre would be less strange (maybe not actually).

Training is OK be glad when this MADCOW routine is over though tbh it feels so limiting lol but its tough so hopefully making me stronger  you got any comps lined up yet?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Thats great mate - alot of our training is physical heavy hitting of pads... sprint next pad sprint.. then firemans carry on a bloke back to the line. I love it and I have seen a substantial increase in speed and acceleration and all round strength in my legs and back since doing this.
> 
> Would be very interested to see how this helps you.
> 
> Note - I am going to get a picture of my peado shorts as they are world famous now. (World infamous maybe)


Yes sound spot on mate, Ive been asked along to a few rugby training sessions but if I had my time again I would of got into at a younger age, I can see my son being a god little rugby player one day actually.

Haha are these shorts safe to post on the open forum or are they male animal material, dont want bollocks dropping out the side haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I've not tried em but heard they are good and they sound fckin hard! Only place I can do em locally is in the rangers so I'd probably get some strange looks but fckit. Maybe what Glassback said about using a tyre would be less strange (maybe not actually).
> 
> Training is OK be glad when this MADCOW routine is over though tbh it feels so limiting lol but its tough so hopefully making me stronger  you got any comps lined up yet?


Any comps will be next year now mate, give me plenty of time to train the events as I havent trained events much, only a handful of times, its 12 miles to the nearest gym thats got the kit and I havent got a car at the moment but when strength is back to scratch will go down once a week to get them in.

Ive read abit about madcows but not alot, Im reading around for a routine ready for after xmas, maybe wendlers or something, never followed a routine so should work well, The 300kg deadlift will be mine by april lol

You going to do any powerlifting comps next year? I wouldnt mind going to watch a few meets.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Any comps will be next year now mate, give me plenty of time to train the events as I havent trained events much, only a handful of times, its 12 miles to the nearest gym thats got the kit and I havent got a car at the moment but when strength is back to scratch will go down once a week to get them in.
> 
> Ive read abit about madcows but not alot, Im reading around for a routine ready for after xmas, maybe wendlers or something, never followed a routine so should work well, The 300kg deadlift will be mine by april lol
> 
> You going to do any powerlifting comps next year? I wouldnt mind going to watch a few meets.


Yeah sounds good mate. That 300kg deadlifts will fly up by the time your 19st and raging :lol: Well see how ewen gets on with Wendlers because im thinking about giving that a go next as well actually.

I'm going to do the BDFPA southern Champs on Jan 31st down in Bournemouth. Plan to lift in the 82.5kg class again cause I'm not big enough for the 90's yet and I feel pretty big in the lower tier lifters of 52-82.5s as I'm pretty much bang on 82.5kg when fasted


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah sounds good mate. That 300kg deadlifts will fly up by the time your 19st and raging :lol: Well see how ewen gets on with Wendlers because im thinking about giving that a go next as well actually.
> 
> I'm going to do the BDFPA southern Champs on Jan 31st down in Bournemouth. Plan to lift in the 82.5kg class again cause I'm not big enough for the 90's yet and I feel pretty big in the lower tier lifters of 52-82.5s as I'm pretty much bang on 82.5kg when fasted


Great stuff mate, really look forward to seeing you progress up to the champs and smash some new PB's!!

Im sure youll do well if you keep working hard and sounds like youve got powerlifting blood in the family


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Great stuff mate, really look forward to seeing you progress up to the champs and smash some new PB's!!
> 
> Im sure youll do well if you keep working hard and sounds like youve got powerlifting blood in the family


Yeah you could say that we all lift weights haha. Just a shame my dad is so anti-steroids otherwise I'd love to bang some anavar into me and see what I could lift in the 82.5s but I'll keep plugging away natty and wait for him to pop his clogs :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah you could say that we all lift weights haha. Just a shame my dad is so anti-steroids otherwise I'd love to bang some anavar into me and see what I could lift in the 82.5s but I'll keep plugging away natty and wait for him to pop his clogs :lol:


Lol, keep plugging a way make hard work will pay off!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Yes sound spot on mate, Ive been asked along to a few rugby training sessions but if I had my time again I would of got into at a younger age, I can see my son being a god little rugby player one day actually.
> 
> Haha are these shorts safe to post on the open forum or are they male animal material, dont want bollocks dropping out the side haha


I really wish I started all sports earlier - I started football at 15 way too late and rugby a month a go max!! I never played in the Corp either... but thats becasue they were all double mental. I wish I had started younger at rugby especially, I think I could have done well with it. But then I lost 5 years of my life to glassback syndrome (Not the official name lol).

Still its not where you start, but where you finish.

As for the shorts they are massively offensive... I have popped out a few times... my balls or 'Uno-ball' as it is referred to wont have enough room to slip out... its a monster. Shame I am hung like a field mouse....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LMFAO, haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Diet so far today

Meal1- 700ml whole milk,80g whey,200g oats,10ml olive oil,2 bananas and dollop of natty yoghurt.

Meal2- 500ml whole milk,80g whey,200g oats,10ml olive oil,1 banana.

Meal3- 4 whole eggs, handful cheddar made into omelette, 100g oats in pint of whole milk,500ml cranberry juice and 2 slices of pineapple

Meal4- tin of tuna blended in crangerry juice (down it because hate eating tuna), some cornflakes in milk

That what ive eaten today so far so good, got up lat so should of been one extra meal but will get it in before bed.

Going to smash some pressing in gym in a bit will update later, feeling big and strong :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just arrived home from gym, jesus its getting cold now!!!

Bit of a change today, did chest and triceps, I said I wasnt going to bother working bench but have decided to as even though it isnt a strongman move I want to build a fckin huge barrel chest haha, havent done any direct chest work since may and no tricep work for about 8-9 weeks so went light and juts got plenty of blood in the area and stretched it well.

Bench

100kg 5 sets of 5 reps (plenty more weight there but breaking into slowly)

Incline Hammer press 3 sets x 10 reps

decline smith 3 sets x 10 reps

Skull crushers 3 sets x 15 reps (light weight nice and strict going for pump)

Pushdown 3x15

one arm pushdown 2 x 15

Short and sweet to break me into it nice and slow, hoping for maybe a 170 bench by new year, should be achievable see how it goes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lood good big lad :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> lood good big lad :thumb:


Cheers mate, I need alot of work on my overall pressing, bench, shoulders, tri the lot, theyve never come as easy as deadlift and squat ahve for me so its going to take some proper hard graft to get them up, one step at a time.

Will get some pics and vid up soon

Feel awesome tho, cant wait for the testosterone to fully take hold haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, I need alot of work on my overall pressing, bench, shoulders, tri the lot, theyve never come as easy as deadlift and squat ahve for me so its going to take some proper hard graft to get them up, one step at a time.
> 
> Will get some pics and vid up soon
> 
> Feel awesome tho, cant wait for the testosterone to fully take hold haha


luckily for me my pressing shot up but deads and squats came up slow reckon im good for a 130 rack press but cant push it for niggles and this comp in december although i might try 

you on a set routine yet ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> luckily for me my pressing shot up but deads and squats came up slow reckon im good for a 130 rack press but cant push it for niggles and this comp in december although i might try
> 
> you on a set routine yet ?


Just going to run

Monday- deadlift/Back

Tuesday- Bench/Chest/tris

wed- rest

Thur- Squats/legs/accessory

Friday- Overhead and delt work

sat-off

sun-off

No strength routine as such in % or period waves etc etc going to plod on and do one after xmas when Ive maxed out my go in and liftheavy ass weights routine lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Just going to run
> 
> Monday- deadlift/Back
> 
> ...


very sinilar to the wendlers set up im running gonna change my deads to your style though .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> very sinilar to the wendlers set up im running gonna change my deads to your style though .


Thats how Im going to train dead up to xmas, and beyond, if it still working.

Its worked wonders for me so far, I do slam in alot of Posterior chain stuff on squat day-loads of leg curls, good mornings, pull throughs, SLDL, mixing it up all the time.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys just finished my days eating was solid good day of food intake

Meal1- 700ml whole milk,80g whey,200g oats,10ml olive oil,2 bananas and dollop of natty yoghurt.

Meal2- 500ml whole milk,80g whey,200g oats,10ml olive oil,1 banana.

Meal3- 4 whole eggs, handful cheddar made into omelette, 100g oats in pint of whole milk,500ml cranberry juice and 2 slices of pineapple

Meal4- tin of tuna blended in crangerry juice (down it because hate eating tuna), some cornflakes in milk

Pre workout- pro recover and banana

meal5-300g steak and 1 large baked spud, 3 slice of pineapple and big dollop of natty yoghurt

will try for same tmoz and rest up fro some big squatting thursday :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick update, overall being 2 weeks back into training feeling pretty good, strength is rising slowly and I am deffo growing again! Also cut out all my coffees which is making a big difference to my sleep and sleep is vital for me, no sleep and I get run down quick,will weigh myself this week see where Im at, todays have eaten ..

meal1-80g whey, 500ml whole milk,200g oats, 1 banana, 3 slices pineapple and tablespoon olive oil. all blended and drank

meal2- same as meal 1

meal3- 300g diced beef, 2 large baked spuds, 200ml grapefruit juice.

Im going be getting 2 more in before training tonight which is my favorite..........SQUATS!!!!!!!!!

Will update straight after gym!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a good workout, upped the volume a bit now that things are getting up again, really enjoyed it, was.....

Squats

bar x 20 x 2sets

60k x 20

100k x 5

140k x 5 then added belt

180k x 3 x 5 sets ( felt strong but didnt want to push weight just yet so did volume)

Front Squats (no belt nothing)

60k x 5

100k x5

120k x 5

130k x 5

140k x 3

150k x 1 (just wanted to see where was at with these, it flew up, easy, deffo more in the tank)

Good Mornings 60k x 2 sets x 10 reps

All in all a great workout, everything felt great, ddint want to push the squat weight too much as wont progress IMO, but hit it with some pretty decent weight for volume, then smashed some fronties to see where im at with them, felt easy as fck so hoping to get a 180kg front squat by new year.

Quite pleased two weeks back going well IMO, going to get better and better :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh rick looking strong .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good sesh rick looking strong .


Cheers mate, legs are like jelly now, enjoying training again very much :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate:thumb: Fcuk, I wish I was 22 again:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate:thumb: Fcuk, I wish I was 22 again:lol: :lol:


Haha the funny thing is I wish I was 16 again lol, feel old myself at times!!!

Just read your journal and well jealous of the bargain you got :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Haha the funny thing is I wish I was 16 again lol, feel old myself at times!!!
> 
> Just read your journal and well jealous of the bargain you got :thumb:


I'm always on the lookout for weight related bargains Rick. Trouble is, they're few and far between. This was a cracker though and I'm very pleased. I was mainly after the plates but another Oly bar is not to be sneezed at either  .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice squats mate. You'll easy get a 180kg by end of the year, front squat weights go up pretty quickly as long as you don't mind bruised clavicles!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Nice squats mate. You'll easy get a 180kg by end of the year, front squat weights go up pretty quickly as long as you don't mind bruised clavicles!


Cheers mate, ye my clavicles are already fcked from years of sleeping on my side, they literally click all the time, well more of a crunch.

Loving training again now, going down to do some event work tomorrow even though my strength isnt what it was should still be fun.

How your prep fpr the xmas carnage going fella??


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, ye my clavicles are already fcked from years of sleeping on my side, they literally click all the time, well more of a crunch.
> 
> Loving training again now, going down to do some event work tomorrow even though my strength isnt what it was should still be fun.
> 
> How your prep fpr the xmas carnage going fella??


Slowly! :lol:

Stlll can't deadlift or squat, or even do any heavy.event work, but I'm getting good at dips!! :lol:

More physio today, housemove all this weekend, then we'll start again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Slowly! :lol:
> 
> Stlll can't deadlift or squat, or even do any heavy.event work, but I'm getting good at dips!! :lol:
> 
> More physio today, housemove all this weekend, then we'll start again


Good man,get everything out the way then you can focus 100 percent, thats why I had a layoff too much going on to focus.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from doing some light event work just to get back into it slowly

Log (Big metal one like the IFSA)

60x10

80x5 x 3 sets

60 x 8 x 2 sets still weak on these, will come back just not as fast as my deadlift and squat does alot of work needed!!!

Axle Clean and Strict Press

4 sets not sure of weight but wasnt heavy went 10 reps each set

Farmer Walk

90kg x 20 metre run x 4 sets (just wanted to get a few runs with this weight, was light really but as above breaking back into it slowly)

300kg Tyre Flip

40 meters x 3 sets

A very enjoyable day back on the event work, which I love doing, been a long time since played with the stuff, had good fun, still very weak overhead, went light on everything, farmers was peice of p!ss, as was tyre, but would of been silly to slap big weights on and be crippled for a week haha, all in all quite pleased.

Now a weekend of lots and lots of food and chill with the kids, gym monday so will update then!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick update, feeling good and strong, food been good but not brilliants last two days, sleep solid and rested well and body feels ok after event work, not too sore, Im hoping to build up to a 300kg rack pull from just below knee height tomorrow but given my back has been hit with farmers walk will have to see whats what, although I think ive got it in me IMO, grip is solid again with no training so that all good, hands are hardening up, so working singles on rack pull tmoz, and upping the weight of my speed work, on my build up to 275 pull from floor within 4-5 weeks, sounds quite ambitious but 2 weeks in and its going well and im taining balls to the wall again now with lots of food and rest.

Really excited for tommorrows rack pull session, will update as soon as done tmoz!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

very good rick m8 glad your on form and still loving it , feels great doing event work .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate yeah really enjoyed it :thumb:

Just wish I was more of a presser, its just going to take alot of work, come up with a plan soon ha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Been watching this awesome video few times today gets me raring to go for my deadlift training tonight, much excited :thumb:

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyle/brian-shaw-mhp/4118-brian-shaw-week-day-5-deadlift-training-for-the-worlds-strongest-man.html


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

****ing love the journal rick. Quality.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

This evening was as follows

Rack Deadlifts (just below knee height) just belt no straps

100kg x1

140k x1

200k x1

230k x1

260k x 1 Belt on here

290k x1

300k x1 Grip was solid held it for a few seconds with ease

These felt good, as planned with my deadlift working up other next few weeks my routine ready for my PB attempt from floor, felt like going for a PB from floor today as strength felt good but held off temptation and worked speed deads as routine says.

Speed Deads

140k x 1 rep x 5 sets 30 secs between sets

These were fast and good form so as above body is doing what it should 2 3 weeks into training and my dead routine.

Then did some glute ham raises on a gay girly fitness one , only one we have lol.

There is deffo a big PB pull from floor in me but riding it out bit longer and more posterior work will max results!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> This evening was as follows
> 
> Rack Deadlifts (just below knee height) just belt no straps
> 
> ...


Good stuff Rick mate. Impressive lifting. Don't rush the lift from the floor and make sure all the chains links are strong first:thumbup1: Am really impressed with your grip. Mine used to be decent but is sh1t now lol. Keep up the good work mate. Oh, and get a pic up of you on that girly glute machine:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Deffo hear where you coming from mate,grip is naturaly solid, quite large chunky hands, was well tempted to go for big lift from floor but doing this will ensure its there down the line.

Will start filming lifts next week so will make sure to get me doing the gay glute ham raises lol

Pretty chuffed should be some good numbers in here soon, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you use straps, gloves when doing deads or nothing at all just bare hands?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Do you use straps, gloves when doing deads or nothing at all just bare hands?


Just bare hands, got great grip strength, ideal for my strongman comps!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Me jealous..  I'm trying to improve my deads and weight is not the limit, it's the grip that limits me. Bar slowly slips out of hands... Will just need to carry on trying as I'm not a big believer in straps. i think if joints are not ready for that weight, I shouldn't lift it. As well I want to improve my grip and I think straps would work against that.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Me jealous..  I'm trying to improve my deads and weight is not the limit, it's the grip that limits me. Bar slowly slips out of hands... Will just need to carry on trying as I'm not a big believer in straps. i think if joints are not ready for that weight, I shouldn't lift it. As well I want to improve my grip and I think straps would work against that.


In my opinion im with you, dont train with straps build grip up, do you use chalk to help grip the bar??

After one session a week load a bar up on high pins at waist height and take it off and squeeze as hard as possible to grip fails and do 3 sets for these, should improve grip nicely over few weeks.

How the rest of your training going Avena?? You still beasting those legs?? Going to do an comps anytime soon??


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> In my opinion im with you, dont train with straps build grip up, do you use chalk to help grip the bar??
> 
> After one session a week load a bar up on high pins at waist height and take it off and squeeze as hard as possible to grip fails and do 3 sets for these, should improve grip nicely over few weeks.
> 
> How the rest of your training going Avena?? You still beasting those legs?? Going to do an comps anytime soon??


Great advice on how to train the grip, thanks for that! I have as well bought those...hmm.. handle-squeeze thingys... whatever! :lol:

I WISH there would be a comp I could take a part in earlier than next spring, but no such luck! Well, am training hard and will be real mean-looking by that time! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Great advice on how to train the grip, thanks for that! I have as well bought those...hmm.. handle-squeeze thingys... whatever! :lol:
> 
> I WISH there would be a comp I could take a part in earlier than next spring, but no such luck! Well, am training hard and will be real mean-looking by that time! :lol:


Yes hand crushers they are pretty good for grip training, them holds I mentioned will make massive difference.

Similar situation to me I was hoping to compete again soon but all the comps will be next year now.

Means we have got plenty of time to train our socks off to win :thumb: you looking awesome in you journal so Im certain you will be a force to reckon with come spring, good luck with training Ill be keeping tabs on your journal


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Just noticed this and thought I'd have a read through. Very impressive for 22 years of age I must say.

Do you do train at Dale's place in Rhyl for your strongman? Been in there a couple of times and thinking of joining when I move house next week. Had a very average few months training-wise due to injury and other priorities so maybe joining a new gym might give me a fresh impetus (I hope).

Will follow this with interest. Good luck with all your goals bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Just noticed this and thought I'd have a read through. Very impressive for 22 years of age I must say.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, train at dales for my event work, havent been training much for long time so just getting back into it.

Si and Dale great lads, helped me alot training for my comp and on the day, as I had no experience in strongman.

Its a good gym mate and Dale and the lads are all helpful lots of good advice etc

Where about in North wales you mate??


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes mate, train at dales for my event work, havent been training much for long time so just getting back into it.
> 
> Si and Dale great lads, helped me alot training for my comp and on the day, as I had no experience in strongman.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is the impression I got from the place I have to say. I live in Prestatyn mate, whereabouts are you exactly?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Yeah, that is the impression I got from the place I have to say. I live in Prestatyn mate, whereabouts are you exactly?


Quite away from you Im in Glan Conwy, few miles from Llandudno, but go down dales for strongman equipment as there none down here.

May bump into you at some point then buddy.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Quite away from you Im in Glan Conwy, few miles from Llandudno, but go down dales for strongman equipment as there none down here.
> 
> May bump into you at some point then buddy.


Yes, hopefully mate. Be good to meet up with you and Si at some point :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today wa **** new would be been **** week for me, food to low and alot of stress etc anyway...

Log clean and press each rep

60k x 3

80k x 3 x 3 sets

90k x 1 (had more in me but shoulder ws in agony some reason??)

Farmers walk

90k x 20 meter x 4 sets

wanted to up weight but the end fell off one so was fkced off couldnt add any

then at this point kind of ****ed off just did some light shoulder work like bodybuilding style

Need to try get few things sorted over next couple of day out of the gym to make sure I can still train, finding job is being a **** but hey ho, literally dropped the test down to 1.5 ml ( 375mg) a week,so will last me longer as have no money for more, and food has been very limited due to funds, also going to devise a better routine to improve my pressing as it way other areas.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Today wa **** new would be been **** week for me, food to low and alot of stress etc anyway...
> 
> Log clean and press each rep
> 
> ...


rough with the smooth buddy dont sweat it , think of it like this ....more money = more gear = not addressing weak points thus pulling a tendon off or tearing a muscle belly .

walk first buddy your doing very good at mo so dont rush .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes you right mate, had to dig deep just to get myself over to gym today, been stressing and not eating all week

Will make sure doesnt happen again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes you right mate, had to dig deep just to get myself over to gym today, been stressing and not eating all week
> 
> Will make sure doesnt happen again


mate seriously dont stress it , try collecting a few toys for your back garden big tyres to flip and whack with a sledge hammer railway sleepers just typical strongman stuff so you can knock hell out of it when you want


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes Rick, don't worry about it as Ewen says. If we all progressed every session or every week we would all be 400lb monsters pressing 500kg in no time. Off days and barriers thrown in our path are all part of the process and in overcoming them we become better in more ways than in strength alone:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes Rick, don't worry about it as Ewen says. If we all progressed every session or every week we would all be 400lb monsters pressing 500kg in no time. Off days and barriers thrown in our path are all part of the process and in overcoming them we become better in more ways than in strength alone:thumbup1:


Cheers guys, yes your both very right, I need to be patient lol

Just got alot on and looking for job ect living off scraps isnt doing my head/motivation any good.

Will probably feel better in next few days, wont let it distract me from my goals anyway


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well rick i have just read every page as i subbed this ages ago, read some then lost my place so re-read. Cracking journal, nice weights being chucked about and a few good tips here and there. all we need now is so videos !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well rick i have just read every page as i subbed this ages ago, read some then lost my place so re-read. Cracking journal, nice weights being chucked about and a few good tips here and there. all we need now is so videos !!!!


Cheers mate will try borow camera for some vids this week :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Traps and upper back are smashed today after farmer yesterday, been eating well and feel a lot more motivated today so all is good again.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Traps and upper back are smashed today after farmer yesterday, been eating well and feel a lot more motivated today so all is good again.


yeah its a funny old feeling but feels great lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah its a funny old feeling but feels great lol


Yes sure does mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good the see your getting in the zone again chap, looking forward to some more vids!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wanted to show a pic age 12-13 when started messing around with weights and force feeding etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good base to start from ......LMFAO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just smashed guns at home, managed to nab a bar and load of weights off the old man so going to be training arms twice a week hard and heavy at home, will see a massive improvement in pressing due to triceps growing is the plan, wouldnt mind getting up to 19 inches by april, theyve been very close in the past but havent focused on them for ages so should be able to IMO.

Was just 6 sets of heavy ezy bar curls5-8reps, then 6 sets of french press heavy6-8 reps.

Guns were pumped to the max, fueled by a huge roast dinner hour before lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

19 inch guns has got to be easily achievable for you big guy, you look like you add LBM really easily, and they can't be far of that right now? Nice work as well.

Also hadn't heard the term French Press before, but have seen them now. one I used to do, but damned if I can remember what we called them!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> 19 inch guns has got to be easily achievable for you big guy, you look like you add LBM really easily, and they can't be far of that right now? Nice work as well.
> 
> Also hadn't heard the term French Press before, but have seen them now. one I used to do, but damned if I can remember what we called them!


Your right mate should be very achievable for me if keep training them, problem is I always end up neglecting arms, but due to competitions next year tricep have to very good to improve my log press and overhead work.

Cheers for pooping in mate, will get some vid this week hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL Elbow cripplers I call them:lol: :lol: Used to do loads of these when I was younger. Top exercise. But I paid for it in elbow pain as the years went by. Can't even think about them now without feeling an ache lol. Best of luck with the big arms Rick. If I don't get truly huge guns in the next 6 months I don't think I'll ever get them so I'm going to be giving it everything too :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> LOL Elbow cripplers I call them:lol: :lol: Used to do loads of these when I was younger. Top exercise. But I paid for it in elbow pain as the years went by. Can't even think about them now without feeling an ache lol. Best of luck with the big arms Rick. If I don't get truly huge guns in the next 6 months I don't think I'll ever get them so I'm going to be giving it everything too :thumb:


Your gunz already look massive in your avi bud, what would you say has worked best for you for arms over the years mate??

Rep range??Exercise??Once a week or twice etc??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Your gunz already look massive in your avi bud, what would you say has worked best for you for arms over the years mate??
> 
> Rep range??Exercise??Once a week or twice etc??


Very little direct training tbh mate. Pressing has built my tri's and I'm particularly keen on close grip bench, but I've done very little bicep work. 2 or three sets a week after back has been the staple training style I've used over the years. I have never had an arms only training day ever.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Very little direct training tbh mate. Pressing has built my tri's and I'm particularly keen on close grip bench, but I've done very little bicep work. 2 or three sets a week after back has been the staple training style I've used over the years. I have never had an arms only training day ever.


Yes that worked for me for a while but tris really need alot of improvement so going to see how this goes.

My biceps dont take alot to grow but those tri are stubborn as hell lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes mate. Pound those tri's. They can take a lot of stick and they make up a huge part of your arm mass. I always found heavy lockout presses did the job for me.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Pound those tri's. They can take a lot of stick and they make up a huge part of your arm mass. I always found heavy lockout presses did the job for me.


cheers mate , will include some of them in training, do you suggest doing them like like a close grip bench or overhead lockouts??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate , will include some of them in training, do you suggest doing them like like a close grip bench or overhead lockouts??


I used to do them on a bench or in a rack with the bar on the high pegs 6 inches or so shy of lockout. I would just rep away till I couldn't move the bar lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers for that mate, I will deffo add these in as my pressing needs alot more power.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm the other way round, my biceps don't grow, but triceps are huge in comparison. I don't train my arms directly either. Maybe I should but I don't want to look like the bum boys at they m with narrow backs and arms bigger than their legs lol.

Mingsters rms look huge, full stop.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Was bit silly today and decided to pull from flor to see where my strength was at, wasnt planning to for 2-4 weeks yet but hey ho

deadlift from floor

60kx10

100kx10

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1 belt on here

260kx1

Deficit deadlift feet on 6inch blocks no belt

140k x 10 x 3 sets

18 Inch deadlift from blocks

60kx10

100kx10

140kx10

180x10

220kx8

Back extentions just bodyweight 2 sets 20ish reps

Back is blitzed now!!!! Would of liked more speed/explosion off the floor with the deadlift, lockout was fast and powerfull, more deficit and speed work needed me thinks, wasnt supposed to be doing at least know where im at now, when my squat goes up which it will soon the drive off the floor should be better and will go for a pb in next few weeks. Week 4 back training so alls good IMO


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Was bit silly today and decided to pull from flor to see where my strength was at, wasnt planning to for 2-4 weeks yet but hey ho
> 
> deadlift from floor
> 
> ...


Strong that buddy!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:thumb:

all good buddy .

nice pulling .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah that deadlifting from the floor aint too shabby chap!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the block pulls from 18 inch really fcked me up haha

Feels nice though :thumb:

Wil deffo sort vid next time, my phone just about manages texts lol (9.99 from tescos lol) so will borrow camera soon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> :thumb:
> 
> all good buddy .
> 
> nice pulling .


Lovin the new avi bud


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just seen this. Looking good buddy, nice lifts, keep it up. Subbed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Lovin the new avi bud


cheers m8 nearly did a comp on sunday just gone but got pi55ed up night before and set the alarm which wont go off til friday lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just seen this. Looking good buddy, nice lifts, keep it up. Subbed.


Cheers mate, will be improving alot over next few weeks, back from big sh!tty lay off

Thanks for popping in


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, will be improving alot over next few weeks, back from big sh!tty lay off
> 
> Thanks for popping in


No worries. :thumbup1: NOw get yourself over to my thread :bounce:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Slept like a baby after last nights deadlift blitzing lol,backs not actually sore at all today though which is great, had a huge 1800cal shake for brekkie and about to have 2nd meal will update all food intake later on.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

That's some serious lifting Rick mate. well done. I can only dream of those weights now, I wasn't far off thought back in the day! The joys of being an old ****! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> That's some serious lifting Rick mate. well done. I can only dream of those weights now, I wasn't far off thought back in the day! The joys of being an old ****! :lol:


Lol, cheers mate, thanks for popping in


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice deads rick.

Do you do any work with bands or chains ? I have always been interested in seeing results from that kind of work. I know ewen has done some squatting with chains


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Nice deads rick.
> 
> Do you do any work with bands or chains ? I have always been interested in seeing results from that kind of work. I know ewen has done some squatting with chains


Not yet mate, the plan is to get strong without them then include them, probably late next year me thinks

I know I can get my lifts much more powerfull and explosive without, then when add chains and band will help more

Josh has a journal with bandwork init and also some great stuff to read on google if search though mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk me mate great weights there pal for your deads . awesome !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers rick, Will have a look through josh's journal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me mate great weights there pal for your deads . awesome !!!!


Cheers mate, just back from a layoff where neglected myself alot so getting back slowly ready to smash some comps next year

cheers for poppin in will be some good lifts in here soon vids to come


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, just back from a layoff where neglected myself alot so getting back slowly ready to smash some comps next year
> 
> cheers for poppin in will be some good lifts in here soon vids to come


after a layoff. jesus mate make me look like a fcukin baby lifting toys lol !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well no training today, but eating has been solid all day and rest well so should be ready to smash some weights tomorrow

Diet so far today has been

meal1-700ml whole milk,80g whey,2 whole eggs,2 bananas, 250g oats,

meal2-300g lean mince, chopped tomatoes, 200g oats, dollop natty yoghurt, cup of tea

meal3- huge chicken curry and tonne of rice made by my lovely nan lol

meal4-700ml whole milk,80g whey, 2 whole eggs, 2 bananas,200g oats

Going to have two more before bed will update later or morning

all in all happy with how training is going, tonight is my 4th jab of test,2ml test250, 4 weeks in at 500mg not feeling what it should, its lixus labs and Ive heard alot of lads saying the same that they felt it was very underdosed, dont get me wrong i feel it but it deffo aint 500mg IMO, going to switch to pharma next week hopefully.

Training is going well, not put much weight on yet but strength is coming back slowly, next few weeks focus will be on squats and pressing.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Know what you mean about Bolton mate, he doesnt use any chains or anything on deads, just speed work with straight weight, Im not sure about bench but know he uses chains for squatting alot.

The guy has scary speed and explosive power


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers josh for that, Very helpfull. always thought it was more an explosive thing with the bands but theway you put it make sense as the tention / weight increases at the top of the movement. So what tips would you have to improve the bottom part of the movement which is where i have more trouble than the top ?

Sorry rick to hijack !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers josh for that, Very helpfull. always thought it was more an explosive thing with the bands but theway you put it make sense as the tention / weight increases at the top of the movement. So what tips would you have to improve the bottom part of the movement which is where i have more trouble than the top ?
> 
> Sorry rick to hijack !!!!


Best way to work bottom of the movement, for me has been

deadlift- speed pulls at 60-70%1rm for sets of 1-2 reps, deficit deads, and stldl, Also front squat improves deadlift drive alot for me

squats- deep box squats for spped or max, very good IMO

wouldnt be able to advice for bench though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> rick hit it on the head for deadlift, I found deficit deadlifts stood on 6 inch platform using around the same percentage really brought up speed of the floor.
> 
> for bench- floor pressing off bars in the power rack with the weight starting just off the chest, set it up at the bare minimum it takes for you to get underneath the weight , press off the bars resting the bar after rep but not taking the tension off the bar.
> 
> replace this instead of bench, it's far too harsh a exercise to add to your current benching.


Josh how do you incorporate floor presses into your routine and for what protocol (%,sets etc etc)

Ive done them a handfull of times but want to reintroduce them somewhere.

Cheers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> cant help feeling though that if he were to step outside the box with his training that he would progress better, for one some yoke training super heavy just basic static holds with weight 30kg+ above his max squat would build his system to handle much higher loads of pressure- I know he's consistantly nose popping blood every single session of 90% work, this would easily contribute to a pr squat. I know the speed stuff and balistic benching isnt something that has worked for him so he just benches with dead weight I think.
> 
> I know he has trained off the blocks partials every week for some time as do all the top guys who *last* pullling of the floor each week isnt something many top guys do.


He does heavy walk outs to work squat max poundages mate, also to be honest I think everything he does is right for him, he a very smart man and has tried alot of different methods, alot of my dead work is based on his theories and working wonders.

Your right I tend to only pull from floor light for speed and done when ready to go for max when feel time is right


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah ive used them before at 6-8 reps, I used to let the weight rest on my arms at the bottom totally as this is how Ive seen successful powerlifters/strongmen train it, that way you have to recruit all the strength again at the bottom from tris


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Great info there guys, cheers. I will be trying a few of those tips out. Guessing the bench idea is similar to the squat when you start in the hole so positive / negative on bench and squats. Wonder if you can reverse the deadlift starting in the lockout ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just off to gym, feeling STRONG!!! Will update later!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Great info there guys, cheers. I will be trying a few of those tips out. Guessing the bench idea is similar to the squat when you start in the hole so positive / negative on bench and squats. Wonder if you can reverse the deadlift starting in the lockout ?


yes then just move pins down .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

raped any poor unsuspecting cars tonight rick lol... or have you stopped deadlifting vehicles are they too light for you lol !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well so much for feeling strong, didnt go to plan at all but turned out all right in the end.Was supposed to be squats got in and started but lower back was still shot and tweaked something so had to stop.

Squats

bar x20 x 3

60xx10

100kx5

140kx3

180kx3 put belt on for this set but still lower back was too shot so switched to fronties

Front Squats

100kx10

140x 1 was going for reps but felt a little strain on upper thigh/hip area and stopped here

at this point was ready to up and leave and go home but decided to do some bench work, which as Ive pointed out I never do but did a session 2 weeks ago fro a change so this was only the second time benching since around april, unfortunately had no other people in gym to spot

Bench

bar x 20 x 2

60k x 10 x 2

100k x 3

110kx3

120kx 1

130k x 1

140k x 1 all nice and strict reps

Felt very shocked had it in me and could have gone heavier i think but was only me in the gym no spotter, happy with these seeing ashavent worked them for yonks.

incline presses 3 sets

close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 10

seated pulley row 3 sets of 10

hammer seated row 3 sets of 10

Was a weird workout went from depressed and gutted to happy lol, as Ive pointed out my upper body strength is way behind my deadlit and squat strength IMO and I am going to be prioritizing it from now on to get that power up top for my overhead lifts.

All in all not a bad workout, really need to work out a routine now though instead of going on and doing what i feel as Im overdoing lower back and its slowing my squat down IMO.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Some fecking poundage moved there chap, good job!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate Im fcked now :thumb:

Cheers for popping in, PROMISE vids this week lol, journal pretty boring without them


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Well so much for feeling strong, didnt go to plan at all but turned out all right in the end.Was supposed to be squats got in and started but lower back was still shot and tweaked something so had to stop.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good lifts rick, Keep smashin it!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Haysey mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Well so much for feeling strong, didnt go to plan at all but turned out all right in the end.Was supposed to be squats got in and started but lower back was still shot and tweaked something so had to stop.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Top stuff mate..well done for getting your headfcuk sorted and pulling out a decent workout with some good poundage..and stopping before you injured anything badly at the start.

Well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Big Barn


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great workout Rick and some wicked info flying around in this thread so much to soak up its hard to know what to use and where!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers wardy mate, should be some good lifts in here soon :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Eating heavy today and struggling like mad feel sick and bloated badly

Last 3-3.5 hours alone have been....

8 sauages

4 bacon

2 eggs

2 wholemeal baps

300g mince

100g cheddar

2 large spuds

litre of cranbberry juice

3 slice of pineapple

and one cupcake lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Some eating that m8!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1 cupcake :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> 1 cupcake :lol:


Lol, need to increase cupcake intake


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Lol, need to increase cupcake intake


haha yeah you do m8 :lol:

im gonna start have beef burgers and a homemade shake pre gym .

love burgers .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha yeah you do m8 :lol:
> 
> im gonna start have beef burgers and a homemade shake pre gym .
> 
> love burgers .


Funny you should mention burgurs. Was toying with the idea of making my own on the george foreman earlier


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Get that grill going boys, best thing I ever brought my george foreman, used to take it to work on the building sites in winter the lads were well jell while I was rusling up steaks and bacon buttie haha good old days they were for me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funny you should say that i took my george formby  on site too i had me steak baked tattie beans , chicken , burger everyday was bloody great having warm food .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll ignore the fact rick said jell........ just dont say reem next........ :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> I'll ignore the fact rick said jell........ just dont say reem next........ :lol:


LMFAO reps buddy!!haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys just blitzed the gunz, ready for all them truck pulls and log press next year :thumb:

Ezy Bar curls 5 sets working heavy as low as 5 reps

Tricep Bar Hammer curls 3 sets of 10

French press lying down 5 sets working up to a heavy 6 rep set

seated overhead extentions 5 sets working up to a heavy final set of 5 reps

Well chuffed arms have grown over last week and strength on these was way up, pumped to the max, great feeling!!!

Enjoying training arms again after so long should see a nice carryover to my pressing which is the main plan.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tonight was a great workout!!!!

SQUATS

Barx10x2

60kx10x2

100kx5

140kx5

180kx3 put belt on here

200kx1 felt easy enough tbh, no spotter nice and deep, left it there being sensible for now lol

Then jumped on some box squats (below parallel) with an skinny 80k rugby by player who trains like a beast and is awesome for his weight and trains very hard and clever

barx10x2

60kx10x2

120kx6reps x 4 sets

140kx6repsx2 sets

By now legs were on fire and felt awesome and did 5 sets of leg curls then done

Short and sweet, loved it!!!!! will be back to squatting 230kg before xmas me thinks very chuffed with today :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice squatting mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks mate, my body is starting to work again haha feeling good, I feel not too long before back to my PB's


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. You seem to have come so far in a very short period of time. Good to see you training sensibly too. Excellent work and tops marks for eating too:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. You seem to have come so far in a very short period of time. Good to see you training sensibly too. Excellent work and tops marks for eating too:thumb:


Thanks mate, my body gets back quite quick after lay offs I think, Im eating like a beast and getting plenty of sleep in too!

Test is kicking in nicely now on week 5 this week  Love it!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate, my body is starting to work again haha feeling good, I feel not too long before back to my PB's


well it looks like its going the right way so far chap! everything seems to be going to plan, good job :rockon:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Paul, the support helps alot guys cheers!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Reading this makes me think wtf am i lifting lol

Monster Rick!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Reading this makes me think wtf am i lifting lol
> 
> Monster Rick!!


dont worry hayesy, he's about 30-40 kilo heavier


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> dont worry hayesy, he's about 30-40 kilo heavier


If i ever get a tank and it breaks down fuk the AA am calling Rick lmao


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Haysey, just keep at it mate, training is about consistency, Ive learnt over years what works for me, you will too and will get to where you want to be, just read and ask as much as you can and take in everything and you will constantly build a small bit of the big picture every day over years, and eat, eat and eat some more mate!!

Thanks for popping in pal


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers Haysey, just keep at it mate, training is about consistency, Ive learnt over years what works for me, you will too and will get to where you want to be, just read and ask as much as you can and take in everything and you will constantly build a small bit of the big picture every day over years, and eat, eat and eat some more mate!!
> 
> Thanks for popping in pal


Thanks Rick your a great guy!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

get an E-room :lol: :wub: :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

LMAO :whistling:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> LMAO :whistling:


anyway hayesy, whats the crack with your journal? not seen anything on it for a while


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> anyway hayesy, whats the crack with your journal? not seen anything on it for a while


Just about to update p, but i have a meeting with a chicken dinner to attened to 1st lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Just about to update p, but i have a meeting with a chicken dinner to attened to 1st lol


should have a read of mine after, i started off doing 5x5 back in the summer, went well.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick a few things !!!!

Please please change your name to cupcake !!!!!

So what made you do bench ? coz i asked about bench just last week and you were like i dont do it so cant help. must have been a subcontious thing, cracking benching though

ez bar curls, Was watching something the other day about them and it basically said that your bicep is not in a supernaited position when using and ez bar and they were only really invented for ease on the wrists. so to fully supernate your gunz you gotta go palms flat to shoulders as in straight bar curls or better still dumbbell curls starting in neutral position and twisting palms flat to shoulder at the top.

I know you know your stuff and this is all basics but i never new that the ez bar was the worst way to curl. They did say that the ez bar is the best way to do laying tricep extentions again because it gets the muscle in the supernated position


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Rick a few things !!!!
> 
> Please please change your name to cupcake !!!!!
> 
> ...


Cheers for popping in Retro

Firstly with the bench, I have decided to do it to help my overall upper body power and size as although not used in strongman Ive decided it will be cool to have a big bench, simple as that really lol, I know I can get it to 180 by end of next year as havent workde for so long, have done 160 a couple years ago when becnhing more often.

As for the curls its mainly because if i use a straight bar i get pain in my wrist but what your saying makes sence as a better contraction and supinating woyld probably stimulate better, will have a go next week see how my wrists are.

Cheers mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers for popping in Retro
> 
> Firstly with the bench, I have decided to do it to help my overall upper body power and size as although not used in strongman Ive decided it will be cool to have a big bench, simple as that really lol, I know I can get it to 180 by next year as havent workde for so long, have done 160 a couple years ago when becnhing more often.
> 
> ...


i think though when you add a decent weight to your curls like you prob do then the wrist cant take the strain of a straight bar. my wrist go abit when forearm training !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats right mate, my wrist are bit ****e really, damaged bones on both badly over last 2 years and they can easily get innjured so got to be extra cautious with them.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thats right mate, my wrist are bit ****e really, damaged bones on both badly over last 2 years and they can easily get innjured so got to be extra cautious with them.


Have you ever tried one of these ?



They can help with wrist and grip strength though they cant help with bones. I dont go in gyms so i am not to familier with equiptment but is there not any machines you could curl from where you push with your forearms so like a leg extention but rest the pads on the arms. Try one of those powerballs, They have a little computer on the top to tell you how fast you can get it !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

That gadget looks beyond my little brain haha

To be honest mate my wrists and grip are incredibly strong naturally for some awesome reason lol, I do want to start training my grip though, think I could do well with it if train it maybe do some grip comps in future

Im going to start doing grip work and get some those really heavy captain crusher things see how well can get it strong


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> That gadget looks beyond my little brain haha
> 
> To be honest mate my wrists and grip are incredibly strong naturally for some awesome reason lol, I do want to start training my grip though, think I could do well with it if train it maybe do some grip comps in future
> 
> Im going to start doing grip work and get some those really heavy captain crusher things see how well can get it strong


The powerballs are easy to use, get one on your xmas list !!!! it is a bit gimmicky and gadgety but it is good for the wrists

I have 4 heavy grippers, 100 200 250 and 300. Can just do the 250 on a good good day but the 300 is beyond me !!!!

I really want to get into training the forearms more. theres a guy on here called mobster that does alot of grip strength stuff


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes Mobster journal is really interesting isnt it mate

where did you buy your heavy grippers from mate??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Yes Mobster journal is really interesting isnt it mate
> 
> where did you buy your heavy grippers from mate??


I got them from a chap selling all his strength training stuff on ebay. £15.00 with the postage. You get the odd ones go cheap on there but they are worth it. I did spend alot of time reading mobster journal and tryed to comment on a few things but he does not interact that much. Hes a nice guy coz i pmed him about the guy selling his strongman stuff coz he is part of a gym. Think he bought a few bits

I would like to be able to hold 3 10kg plates together. My grip is ok and one of the only natural strengths i have ( although its still not in your league )


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I havent done any direct grip work really, dont know how many plates could do on pick grip, will start training it though see how far can take it

Will also keep an eye out for gripper on ebay cheers matey


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.captainsofcrushgrippers.com/


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers ewen, well want some , maybe mrs will get me some for xmas


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I already know alot of great exersices just dont bother as grip is already solid, Going to do some 18 inch deads on friday and hold for 30 seconds

I know its good for maybe 320+ ( i think i rack pulled around 310 about 4 months ago way before lay off) plus with solid grip maybe more but just need to get my body to do it LOL


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This is mobsters youtube, Couple of good grip vids there


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think like you said deadlift and farmer holds are the best IMO

I also do all my cleans/presses and from time to time deadlifts with a thick 2inch bar, very slippy one aswell helps loads


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

You thought of sacking the straps off all together mate ??

I feel thats why my grip is so strong never using straps, although you need to be using weights heavy enough to train with so may be bad idea


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

exactly mate, no point if your not powerliftng


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I reckon I might be able to rip a phonebook, but never tried, would deffo be able to if trained grip for a bit

may try it later LOL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just checked got no phone book lol

will deffo get one and try it though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

By the way quick update, legs are in fckin bits after hevay squats and box squats yesterday, been building a stone wall in work in the freeezing fckin rain as well, fun haha, so back is pumped all day.

Eating has been a bit poor last few days, some reason lost appetite but still force feeding 6000+cals a day

Just about to have 300g salmon, 5-6 weetabix and some pineapple in natty yoghurt..yum

will be benching 2moz so pretty excited tbh getting back to doing bench work.

Need to make a routine then as its all guesswork and do any old **** still


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> By the way quick update, legs are in fckin bits after hevay squats and box squats yesterday, been building a stone wall in work in the freeezing fckin rain as well, fun haha, so back is pumped all day.
> 
> Eating has been a bit poor last few days, some reason lost appetite but still force feeding 6000+cals a day
> 
> ...


Sh1t Rick, is the 6000 all from food, or do you use high calorie shake or mix up EVOO with your food?

6000 cals would kill me in a week, I'd be waddling. Got up to about 4500 1st time round - but that was with the help of some nice Tren Hex! :lol:  Currently on about 2000 to keep in deficit and lose the lard.

Now rest and go blast your chest tomorrow!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

They dont make phone books like they used to, I reckon could rip a new one !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Diggy

I make my own shakes which are around 1800cals approx

they are 700ml whole milk, 80g whey, 2 whole eggs, 2 small bananas,200g oats, 10ml olive oil

Usually have 3-4 of these and 3 meals, was shooting for 8000 but appetite is dead at the moment for some reason which is rare for me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> They dont make phone books like they used to, I reckon could rip a new one !!!!


Haha soon find out Retro :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers Diggy
> 
> I make my own shakes which are around 1800cals approx
> 
> ...


Bloody hell fire! that's almost my daily intake in one shake!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> do you add much flavour to your meals, I find when appetite is sh1te I find adding diffrent herbs spices and stuff to food just makes it more appealing that or a justeat.co.uk order from my local mowgli style "slutty foods", my younger bro also chips into to it so ends up being slightly affordable.


Yes mate I eat whatever I want, i think the sheer amounts I am eating is getting me down there for hard to find appetite

I just force feed through it anyway tbh


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from late gym session

Bench

100kx3

120kx3

140kx1

speed bench, 100k x 3 x 3sets

Push Press

60kx3

80kx3

90kx3

100kx1

110kx1

120kx1

Strict press 60k x 6 x 4 sets

Light lateral x 4 sets

behind the neck press really light 2 sets x 20+reps

Done and dusted!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. Some top pressing there:thumbup1: Do your delts recover quickly? I find mine take ages these days:crying::laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. Some top pressing there:thumbup1: Do your delts recover quickly? I find mine take ages these days:crying::laugh:


I dont really know properly mate as never have trained them consistently for long but they never ever have DOM's, they are usually a big weakness for me but Ive started hammering my tris again havent I and this is helping IMO, Felt pretty good today


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Real strong push presses Rick! I'm gonna swap them in for strict press cause my strict press is going nowhere and I need a change..

Is that all the volume you wanted to do on the bench? How did the 140 feel?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Real strong push presses Rick! I'm gonna swap them in for strict press cause my strict press is going nowhere and I need a change..
> 
> Is that all the volume you wanted to do on the bench? How did the 140 feel?


140 felt good considering Its only my third bench session in over 7-8 months

It was supposed to be overhead session really that why didnt do much bench, shouldnt of done any really lol

Hows training for you wardy mate, will pop in the journal in a minute


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Rick you got a link to your average daily consumption of food? after a few pointers :thumbup1:

cheers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heres a few mate but to be honest my diet is all over the place at the moment need improving myself

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/149994-rick89-strongman-newbie-journal-21.html

This was a days eating minus one meal a few weeks back, upped it a bit since then

Meal1- 700ml whole milk,80g whey,200g oats,10ml olive oil,2 bananas and dollop of natty yoghurt.

Meal2- 500ml whole milk,80g whey,200g oats,10ml olive oil,1 banana.

Meal3- 4 whole eggs, handful cheddar made into omelette, 100g oats in pint of whole milk,500ml cranberry juice and 2 slices of pineapple

Meal4- tin of tuna blended in crangerry juice (down it because hate eating tuna), some cornflakes in milk

Pre workout- pro recover and banana

meal5-300g steak and 1 large baked spud, 3 slice of pineapple and big dollop of natty yoghurt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big fella, my first pop in here. You get a lot of milk down u, good way to get your calories in, i have been struggling with calories as i been on off dieting for so long and this is the first proper big eating i have tried and i have had to get milk down me to fulfil calories.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> big fella, my first pop in here. You get a lot of milk down u, good way to get your calories in, i have been struggling with calories as i been on off dieting for so long and this is the first proper big eating i have tried and i have had to get milk down me to fulfil calories.


Alright mate cheers for popping in

Im the same at the minute mate relying on the homemade shakes as appetite is dead for some reason, bit burnt out recently IMO

I love the whole milk for cals, so convenient, I love the taste as well, have it with most meal tbh to bump up cals and protein.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick update guys, was supposed to be starting my new routine today with deadlift session but bodys a bit burnt out me thinks, been a hard week as I have been working for a stonemason so luggin rocks around all day and than hammering heavy deads/squats has hammered my CNS a bit me thinks so no training now till 2moz, also I have caught a bit of a 24 hour bug which everyone in my house has had this week and Now its my turn it seem, temp is high, severe headache and no food all day, really sht but should be good to go tmoz, but no deadliftin till next week as back is shot from heavy squats and lifting rocks all week in work.

Hope can sort My appetite out as its holding me back at the moment.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Heres a few mate but to be honest my diet is all over the place at the moment need improving myself
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/149994-rick89-strongman-newbie-journal-21.html
> 
> ...


you getting enough protein with that mate, also the oats, powdered ones right?

i struggle to consume enough but think i touch bout 4-6000 a day but feel sick doing it lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sureno said:


> you getting enough protein with that mate, also the oats, powdered ones right?
> 
> i struggle to consume enough but think i touch bout 4-6000 a day but feel sick doing it lol


The oats are normal ones but I blend them so they turn to powderer really

Diet is ****e at the minute, like you sya need to up protein realying on shakes too much as appetite is shot

Ye mate is fckin hard work ramming all the food in isnt it haha


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

yup tell me about it, specially when your over 18 stone mark


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats on the job Ricky


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Quick update guys, was supposed to be starting my new routine today with deadlift session but bodys a bit burnt out me thinks, been a hard week as I am working for a stonemason now so luggin rocks around all day and than hammering heavy deads/squats has hammered my CNS a bit me thinks so no training now till 2moz, also I have caught a bit of a 24 hour bug which everyone in my house has had this week and Now its my turn it seem, temp is high, severe headache and no food all day, really sht but should be good to go tmoz, but no deadliftin till next week as back is shot from heavy squats and lifting rocks all week in work.
> 
> Hope can sort My appetite out as its holding me back at the moment.


grams of vit c and zinc through out the day always helps me


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick after reading one of your posts last week i done a shake. Really only have one after a workout but i wanted something extra so i done 1 pint whole milk, 60 gram of whey 2 large bananas and about 10ml rice bran oil. sh1t i was full after that and i was hoping o have some peanut butter after !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Congrats on the job Ricky


Cheers mate, its not full time permanent work, but its a few days here and there, better than nothing and good bunch of lads so Im pretty chuffed at the moment, hard graft but The sort of work Im used to anyway, will have to smash the cals now haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sureno said:


> grams of vit c and zinc through out the day always helps me


Thinks your right mate, body is fcked today haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Rick after reading one of your posts last week i done a shake. Really only have one after a workout but i wanted something extra so i done 1 pint whole milk, 60 gram of whey 2 large bananas and about 10ml rice bran oil. sh1t i was full after that and i was hoping o have some peanut butter after !!!!


Haha good man

they bloat me up for ages my homemade shakes, sometime over 1800 cals a shake lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Haha good man
> 
> they bloat me up for ages my homemade shakes, sometime over 1800 cals a shake lol


i def need to add more liquid cals to my diet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i def need to add more liquid cals to my diet


Few pointers they I alclude for extra cals are..

tinned fruit and fruit juices

natty yoghurt

whole eggs

olive oil/cocunut oil etc

peanut butter

cream


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to add condensed milk to my shakes many moons ago to bump up the calories.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I used to add condensed milk to my shakes many moons ago to bump up the calories.


Old skool :thumb:

May have to try it Mingster, hows training today mate?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

3 double cheeseburgers with fries add extra calories too  yeah was in a tight spot and was starving lol but got to try keep them calories cleaner


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Few pointers they I alclude for extra cals are..
> 
> tinned fruit and fruit juices
> 
> ...


I did used to add a good lump of ice cream to a shake, got a bit to much fat doing that !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Day off from training today Rick. Had a bit of a bug these last two/three days myself. Big leg workout planned for tomorrow, Just finished prepping my meals, mostly beef strips, fish and potatoes and the usual bag of eggs lol. Off to get some kip in a minute.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha Im the same when Im feeling hungry mate nothing is off bounds for me

Im on the see food diet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Day off from training today Rick. Had a bit of a bug these last two/three days myself. Big leg workout planned for tomorrow, Just finished prepping my meals, mostly beef strips, fish and potatoes and the usual bag of eggs lol. Off to get some kip in a minute.


Snap mate, I just want to curl up and hibernate for a week at the moment haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Snap mate, I just want to curl up and hibernate for a week at the moment haha


Try this rick, i once told ming but he didnt try it. Get to your local supermarket and buy some fenugreek and ginger , fenugreek seeds are the best and raw ginger and add 3-4 table spoons of the seeds to a cup and tip of your thumb size ginger then add boiling water, leave for 40-50 mins and drink 20ml ish of the water.

Brilliant for colds and viruses. try it and see if it works for you


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Try this rick, i once told ming but he didnt try it. Get to your local supermarket and buy some fenugreek and ginger , fenugreek seeds are the best and raw ginger and add 3-4 table spoons of the seeds to a cup and tip of your thumb size ginger then add boiling water, leave for 40-50 mins and drink 20ml ish of the water.
> 
> Brilliant for colds and viruses. try it and see if it works for you


Thanks mate will do this for deffo tommorrow

How powerfull is it?? will it get me 270 deadlift by tommorrow night haha :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate will do this for deffo tommorrow
> 
> How powerfull is it?? will it get me 270 deadlift by tommorrow night haha :lol:


its powerfull enough to maybe give you the sh1ts !!!!. you may have to deadlift your trousers up and down when your in the bog.

Nah it aint that bad, for some people it really helps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> its powerfull enough to maybe give you the sh1ts !!!!. you may have to deadlift your trousers up and down when your in the bog.
> 
> Nah it aint that bad, for some people it really helps


Hha will deffo try it mate, my stomach is like iron can handle anything, thank mate will let you know how I get on with it!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> hey rick just tuned into this mate nice read but too much of it for me to get threw lol you remind me of my self same diet same kinda physiques same kinda cycle doses ect ARE YOU MY LONG LOST BROTHER??lol
> 
> anyways good luck with the training and strongman and keep eating big your doing real good for a guy your age nice1 pal


Cheers pal, the support is much appreciated, thanks for popping in :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> 3 double cheeseburgers with fries add extra calories too  yeah was in a tight spot and was starving lol but got to try keep them calories cleaner


I'm a fried chicken with no chips kinda guy if I'm stuck, at least it's mainly protein


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Went for a mess about at the gym today as bored, wasnt expecting anything was more something to do than anything, went light and didnt take my belt as wanted to use bit more core today as have neglected it a bit as of late, so no belt on everything.

Box Squats for Speed

120kx2x5sets, then 140k x 2 x 2 sets

Front squats

100k x 2 x 2 sets, 120kx2, 140k x 2, 150k x fail, slipped out of shoulders to floor, could have easily done it but form was off weight was easy enough, couldnt be ass£d getting bar back up to rack so left it there.

Good mornings 4 sets of 60k x 10 reps

Leg curls 3 sets

back extentions with extreme stretch at bottom high reps just bodyweight

cable pull throughs x 2 sets light

incline crunches 3 sets of 15

cable crunches 3 sets of 15

done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Your mess about session is my "try my bloody hardest" one!!

Bloody monster 

Good work Rick !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, been bit ill last two days and hardly eaten and work has been heavy this week so didnt fancy anything heavy so hammered lower back with isolation stuff and high reps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, been bit ill last two days and hardly eaten and work has been heavy this week so didnt fancy anything heavy so hammered lower back with isolation stuff and high reps.


Yeah just read you ain't been too clever, hope you get on the mend soon buddy !

Flinty has killed me on legs today


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Yeah just read you ain't been too clever, hope you get on the mend soon buddy !
> 
> Flinty has killed me on legs today


Feeling lot better today cheers mate, just need to get the food back up

Good lad for hammering legs on a saturday morning, what did you do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Feeling lot better today cheers mate, just need to get the food back up
> 
> Good lad for hammering legs on a saturday morning, what did you do?


Good to hear that mate, I'm sure you'll not struggle to put some snap away 

Edited


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good work there buddy, Im wipping a curry up later as well haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice workout guys, That is pretty intense workout, is that your normal high rep assistance stuff?

Check mine out I will start putting some video's on it soon!

Achieved a personal Best Also.

MY Blog is Weightlifter (Starting Out).


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> good work there buddy, Im wipping a curry up later as well haha


I'm trying LOL

Roll on the curry! I'm starving 

Just took my routine out mate, don't wanna spam your journal do I!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to see your back up there Ricki, You seem a decent guy and well I wouldn't mind your big asre lift.

Check My Blog RIcki Weightlifter (Starting Out) Been training bang on 2 months NOW!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to see your back up there Ricki, You seem a decent guy and well I wouldn't mind your big asre lift.
> 
> Check My Blog RIcki Weightlifter (Starting Out) Been training bang on 2 months NOW!


Cheers pal, slowly getting back to where it was

Will check your blog now mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> I'm trying LOL
> 
> Roll on the curry! I'm starving
> 
> Just took my routine out mate, don't wanna spam your journal do I!!


No worries mate cheers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Josh im not sure what style really probably olympic, my feet shoulder width a$$ to grass,today my arms just slipped slightly and bar went, Im pretty strong on them but havent trained them properly got up to 160 before lay off deffo got 180 in me if work on them before xmas IMO


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ricki you seen my blog?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello matey, just popping in to say, had a wee skim through your journal and all this strongman lifting sounds amazing..can honestly say to you that i know nothing to feck all about strongman training, however for motivation, i will be giving you a kick up the ass when neccessary.. good luck with it all my friend :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Went for a mess about at the gym today as bored, wasnt expecting anything was more something to do than anything, went light and didnt take my belt as wanted to use bit more core today as have neglected it a bit as of late, so no belt on everything.
> 
> Box Squats for Speed
> 
> ...


 :lol: At the 'went light' quote.. jeso man.. light..really?? and your the one.. come to the gym and leave equipment lying around cos you cant be a**ed putting them back up.. anyway i wouldnt argue with you if you wanted to leave them there -go ahead sir..lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: At the 'went light' quote.. jeso man.. light..really?? and your the one.. come to the gym and leave equipment lying around cos you cant be a**ed putting them back up.. anyway i wouldnt argue with you if you wanted to leave them there -go ahead sir..lol.


No way lol, I always put weights back as it p!sses me off when people dont haha

I dropped the bar to floor and couldnt be bothered lifting up to top of rack to do more sets, so just put it all away, was really a mes about session haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym went well today

Squats

bar x 2 x 10 warmup and numerous stretches of hips and legs

60kx3

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1, all very fast and easy, put belt on here

220kx2 reps, new rep PB

232.5kx1 new PB single

Light speed deadlifts

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

200kx8 reps for a little cardio haha

done and dusted


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Just got back from gym went well today
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


great work rick, you monster. Chwarae teg mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> great work rick, you monster. Chwarae teg mate.


Diolch yn fawr


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Solid Squatting sir!! when do we get vids of the bigman in action? And don't say theres no one to record cause I get people to record me and Im sure you're more persuasive than me :laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Solid Squatting sir!! when do we get vids of the bigman in action? And don't say theres no one to record cause I get people to record me and Im sure you're more persuasive than me :laugh:


Good point mate haha, Im borrowing camera this week so if theres anything worth filming will get it filmed this week.

May have to go for the 232.5 squat again friday and film it lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows things going you fcukin beefcake ??? X


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hows things going you fcukin beefcake ??? X


Great work Rick!!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

lookin all good in the hood there Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> hows things going you fcukin beefcake ??? X


All going to plan in here matey cheers flint


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers guys, promise some good vids of big lifts coming up very soon

Body is feeling good to go


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers guys, promise some good vids of big lifts coming up very soon
> 
> Body is feeling good to go


Thats what I like to hear those 8000 kcals a day must be working :lol:

What you weighing atm?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Thats what I like to hear those 8000 kcals a day must be working :lol:
> 
> What you weighing atm?


Havent weighed myself mate, tbh diet hasnt been no where near what it should due to finance and I havent gained much muscle just strength at the moment.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Havent weighed myself mate, tbh diet hasnt been no where near what it should due to finance and I havent gained much muscle just strength at the moment.


your strength is on the up buddy so fuk muscle lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Havent weighed myself mate, tbh diet hasnt been no where near what it should due to finance and I havent gained much muscle just strength at the moment.


I can only imagine how much it costs to feed you :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I can only imagine how much it costs to feed you :lol:


Me the Mrs and the kids costa fortune to feed haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Me the Mrs and the kids costa fortune to feed haha


I hope ya mrs and ya kids dont eat as much as you do :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you done any competitions yet? Sorry if its in here cba to read all the way back through


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Have you done any competitions yet? Sorry if its in here cba to read all the way back through


done my first comp in july mate, short notice only trained 2 weeks for it, came 2nd out of 35, cheshires strongets man first timers

Hoping to move up to the opens end of next year if progress goes to plan.

Thanks for popping in mate appreciate experienced guys input :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I hope ya mrs and ya kids dont eat as much as you do :laugh:


Not quite mate haha


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> done my first comp in july mate, short notice only trained 2 weeks for it, came 2nd out of 35, cheshires strongets man first timers
> 
> Hoping to move up to the opens end of next year if progress goes to plan.
> 
> Thanks for popping in mate appreciate experienced guys input :thumb:


No worries, I switched from powerlifting to strongman a year anda half ago myself, Big Loz is a pal of mine and I am fortunate to co-own a gym with a custom 'Power room' kitted out for hardcore strongman and powerlifting - pop in if you are ever in Birmingham.

Big Loz is coming up to train as he is a pal of mine.

I'm hoping to be back on track by that sort of time myself so you will likely bump into me doing some comback comps.

Tis great fun though! Gotta love a bit of strongman!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> No worries, I switched from powerlifting to strongman a year anda half ago myself, Big Loz is a pal of mine and I am fortunate to co-own a gym with a custom 'Power room' kitted out for hardcore strongman and powerlifting - pop in if you are ever in Birmingham.
> 
> Big Loz is coming up to train as he is a pal of mine.
> 
> ...


Would deffo pop in for a session if ever down that end.Loz is an animal truely inspiring.

Well lucky to own that setup mate very jealous haha, there some very good guys up this end training at the gym I do my event work at, you probably know well already.

Strongman is mega fun, great sport nothing like it IMO, Wish I started younger, got along way to go yet but will give it my all!!

Cheers mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought I would give a little update heres where im at, basically all the end of year goals I think will easy be done apart from deadlift, which IMO was way too optimistic (290 by jan), will more likely be 275-280 thinking logically now, but having said that squats and push press are both flying up recently hit PB's on both, this being my sixth week back in training off long lay off, so am in the running of a peak in strength over next 4 weeks i would imagine.

All in all pleased with strength back where it was before lay off now, muscle gains havent been brilliant because diet has been off last few weeks, but going to improve this over next few days and weeks.

Will try get some vids of my main lifts over next few days, which Im hoping for a 165k front squat,130k push press, and a another 232.5 on squat, followed by a double/triple on 220 and a max 17inch deadlift of around 300-310kg.

Im also going to start a routine in next few weeks and stick to it as evrythin g is just guess work at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

You'll get to your goals in no time big man!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> You'll get to your goals in no time big man!!


Cheers mate, very happy with recent progress, deadlift has stalled slighlty but I know how to budge it again, was way un realistic hoping for 290 by new year anyway, 300 by end of next summer me thinks if train hard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, very happy with recent progress, deadlift has stalled slighlty but I know how to budge it again, was way un realistic hoping for 290 by new year anyway, 300 by end of next summer me thinks if train hard.


I'm positive you'll do it Rick, you've come this far.

Be good to see some videos when you get round to it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> I'm positive you'll do it Rick, you've come this far.
> 
> Be good to see some videos when you get round to it


Will borrow a cam and get some this week, nothing worth filming just yet but will squat the 235 for 1 and 220 for 2 for a vid friday .


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Will borrow a cam and get some this week, nothing worth filming just yet but will squat the 235 for 1 and 220 for 2 for a vid friday .


Defo worth seeing mate!

100kg more than me lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Will deffo film it for the journal, boring in here with no vids lol

Keep plugging away mate, consistency is key.

A little weigtht each month over along time will equal big gains.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, done - I've set up a reminder on my phone for friday! That video better be good! No pressure :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Ok, done - I've set up a reminder on my phone for friday! That video better be good! No pressure :lol:


Haha no pressure none at all :lol:

Dont worry its deffo going up!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> hey rick you got any tips for upping my bench im sh1t at bench can do 120 to 130 max me deads 200 and me squats are 220 for five reps been abit slack on squats lately doing around 140.
> 
> would like to be pumping abit more on bench.


Reallt cant help you there mate, only just started benching myself , sorry mate :confused1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> ok mate no probs chests always growing like but would like that raw power there as im starting to like the strength side of things.


Cracking squats and deadlift you got mate, Im sure bench will be big in no time.

Little Simon on here is a pretty good bencher , maybe give him a shout


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes mate, I hate them days when the bar alone feels heavy haha


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Will borrow a cam and get some this week, nothing worth filming just yet but will squat the 235 for 1 and 220 for 2 for a vid friday .


Like Aveena.. will be checking in Friday for the vid.... hope it goes well for ya!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Like Aveena.. will be checking in Friday for the vid.... hope it goes well for ya!!


going to smash it no problem :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> going to smash it no problem :lol:


Fvck it, I'll book the day off and wait for this video


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym, didnt go too well felt weak and tired, didnt get much sleep last night and not enough grub in me and today was very hard day in work physically, in other words I was completely fckd lol

Push Press

100kx1

110kx1

120kx1

Strict Press

60kx10x3 sets

70kx3

80kx3

90kx1 chuffed with this as tris and delt are my weakness, bit more tri work and 100 will be mine

then did some light bodybuilding type rubbish as was'nt up to anything of anything special .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats your push press pb m8 ?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Twenty four hours till the general release of the vid bud... looking forward to it..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> whats your push press pb m8 ?


120 mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Twenty four hours till the general release of the vid bud... looking forward to it..


Yes it certainly is haha

Not preparing myself too well had a hard week in work lower back is crippling me and I am making my way through a crate of budweiser as we speak lol

No worries I can still pull it off haha :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Yes it certainly is haha
> 
> Not preparing myself too well had a hard week in work lower back is crippling me and I am making my way through a crate of budweiser as we speak lol
> 
> No worries I can still pull it off haha :thumb:


Thats the spirit


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> nice work so far rick, looking good and strong already.
> 
> have you ever heard of premierglobal for training regular joes with no other qualifications to become reps level 3 personal trainers in 6 weeks, about 3k as well, it's all I need paperwork wise so might do it march next year in manc land, really sick of getting bits of work from my dad with joinery and dont enjoy it at all so need to move on quickly and sort out a proper career for myself.


Cheers mate ye weights are slowly back to where they were before layoff

Never heard of it to be honest mate but my advice would be to pursue it and go the path you wish before you know it it could be too late and what if!

Its hard graft in the construction trade, Im working for a stonemason at the moment and lower back is getting hammered lifting huge rocks all day lol, better than no doe for food etc though.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> especially in winter it seems to be even more depressing, same sh1t day in day out, now to raise the funds, loans are big no no with the crazy interest rates and bend you over and f3ck you style they implement, I have half the funds saved up.


I actually love it mate being out and the graft, but if you dont then obv should deffo go down an other route.

Im in masses of debt and maxed out on the only place that offers me loans lol

You deffo sound like you want a change


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> cant be ****d waiting another 3 years till he retires and hands it over to my brother and me, my dad manages his money badly so my wage isnt what you might think it is, book keepings are done awfully ingoing and outgoings they havent a clue really gets on my wick, some of the jobs he earns a few thousand and ile get £100 if Im lucky lol. crazy workload and p1ss poor return.


**** isnt it mate, Im on pennys myseLf but better than signing on IMO

You thought any more about next season, you deffo go the under 105 route then??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds good mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought I would pop in and write that today I am feeling very fatigued and back is shot from work, also have not been getting much sleep as of late and cals have been way too low, this i feel is hindering my progress.

I feel I rushed to get back to these weights and maxing out week in week out after lay off has burnt me out a bit as I have no appetitie currently, soar throat, bunged up nose and flu like symptoms, haved upped vit c and hoefully feel good to go tonight for my squat vid, Have been doing alot of squatting as of late so fingers crossed I will have it in me to pull another max PB squat even though did one monday and am well overtrained at the moment, dont think the crate of budweiser I polished off last night will of helped haha

After tonight I am going to try and workout why my appetite is down, ensure more sleep as this is too low at the moment and work out a routine to run up to xmas, while having 5-7 days off from lifting and just smash some good casl and get plenty of rest in.

Then I am going to run a little more PED's starting at the end of november up to xmas, probably just tren at 75md EOD and maybe 60mg dianabol, on top of my current cycle of 500mg test a week, just a small blast to finish the year off strong then pct and time off up tpo feb-march ready for next season comps.

Anyway guys hopefully update tonight with a nice 235 squat vid, will be a small miracle if my body pulls this off but I like a challenge, plus a nice big 5 day rest after should be sound haha :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thought I would pop in and write that today I am feeling very fatigued and back is shot from work, also have not been getting much sleep as of late and cals have been way too low, this i feel is hindering my progress.
> 
> I feel I rushed to get back to these weights and maxing out week in week out after lay off has burnt me out a bit as I have no appetitie currently, soar throat, bunged up nose and flu like symptoms, haved upped vit c and hoefully feel good to go tonight for my squat vid, Have been doing alot of squatting as of late so fingers crossed I will have it in me to pull another max PB squat even though did one monday and am well overtrained at the moment, dont think the crate of budweiser I polished off last night will of helped haha
> 
> ...


I can feel ur pain there, i havent trained for 5 days, sore throat, ill feeling, been eating around 2000kcals , nowhere near enough, the one day all i could stomach was fluids so had 5 pints of milk all day. proper pi55ed off, took a bunch of amoxicillin and that has stopped me from sleeping and been getting 3 hours sleep roughly, cant fvckin win. Going gym today no matter what. have hardly eaten today.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I can feel ur pain there, i havent trained for 5 days, sore throat, ill feeling, been eating around 2000kcals , nowhere near enough, the one day all i could stomach was fluids so had 5 pints of milk all day. proper pi55ed off, took a bunch of amoxicillin and that has stopped me from sleeping and been getting 3 hours sleep roughly, cant fvckin win. Going gym today no matter what. have hardly eaten today.


Frustrating isnt it mate, I think Im overtrained (well undersleeping mainly)

I usually cant stop eating but last few weeks cant be bothered with food at all, well odd for me??

You think your the same mate or just general illness??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No, mines caught from the nipper and the mrs, but its 5hit because ive been ill twice on this cycle (first inj cycle), both times the lil nip has bought back 'orrible kiddy germs from nursery. I feel like im wasting precious cycle time lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> No, mines caught from the nipper and the mrs, but its 5hit because ive been ill twice on this cycle (first inj cycle), both times the lil nip has bought back 'orrible kiddy germs from nursery. I feel like im wasting precious cycle time lol


My little ones have both been ill this months also, probably a mix of that and over doing it

I loved my first test cycle, amazing feeling isnt it mate haha, I do find when on cycle my immunity takes a beating a fair bit though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> My little ones have both been ill this months also, probably a mix of that and over doing it
> 
> I loved my first test cycle, amazing feeling isnt it mate haha, I do find when on cycle my immunity takes a beating a fair bit though.


That probably dont help, yeah i love test now, dont want to come off, messed up at the start i reckon, overdone the adex so didnt get nothing amazing from dbol aswell, i reckon if i could do this course again from the start i could of maximised results bit better , but u live and learn dont u, im gaining nicely now.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Manflu guys? 

I had tonsilitis last week/beginning of this week - took my medicines, lots of vitamins, gurgled with salt water and trained trough! PFA - positive female attitude!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Avena said:


> Manflu guys?
> 
> I had tonsilitis last week/beginning of this week - took my medicines, lots of vitamins, gurgled with salt water and trained trough! PFA - positive female attitude!


zip it you lol, im goin the gym ent i :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> That probably dont help, yeah i love test now, dont want to come off, messed up at the start i reckon, overdone the adex so didnt get nothing amazing from dbol aswell, i reckon if i could do this course again from the start i could of maximised results bit better , but u live and learn dont u, im gaining nicely now.


I dont ever use any meds or AI but have them on hand in case of gyno etc so lucky in the way I dont have to use them

Yes I love test aswell haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Manflu guys?
> 
> I had tonsilitis last week/beginning of this week - took my medicines, lots of vitamins, gurgled with salt water and trained trough! PFA - positive female attitude!


Manflu haha

There is nothing on earth that is going to stop me squatting that 232.5k tonight I assure you Av :thumb:

Still trying to borrow a camera now but should have one sorted by tonight guys


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Manflu haha
> 
> There is nothing on earth that is going to stop me squatting that 232.5k tonight I assure you Av :thumb:
> 
> Still trying to borrow a camera now but should have one sorted by tonight guys


Grrrr.. go on mate you can do it... man flu or not :whistling:  Thats my evening viewing sorted... thanks:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Grrrr.. go on mate you can do it... man flu or not :whistling:  Thats my evening viewing sorted... thanks:thumb:


If I can film it?? :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> If I can film it?? :whistling:


if u dont film it, man flu wins


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Good to see training is going well mate. Whiff of smelling salts and you'll smash your squat pb, I'm sure.

227.5x2 is my PB, if you haven't beaten that already, then 232.5 will put you in the lead


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick a few weeks back i felt like i was overtrained. Days i trained i was not sleeping, Hot as and next day a bit shaky and anxious. I put it down to hammering the CNS and not getting adiquate sleep to recover.

Not sure if this is what your feeling of if its general roughness ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Good to see training is going well mate. Whiff of smelling salts and you'll smash your squat pb, I'm sure.
> 
> 227.5x2 is my PB, if you haven't beaten that already, then 232.5 will put you in the lead


done 232.5 for a sinlge and 220 for a double on monday mate, but seems evidence is needed lol

Dont think ive got it in me to do 227.5.5x2reps, it in me today but will attempt a single again haha

cheers for popping in mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Rick a few weeks back i felt like i was overtrained. Days i trained i was not sleeping, Hot as and next day a bit shaky and anxious. I put it down to hammering the CNS and not getting adiquate sleep to recover.
> 
> Not sure if this is what your feeling of if its general roughness ?


All round general fatigue mate, shooting pain through joints, bunged up, soar throat etc, no appetite

after tonight is a week of no lifitng for me me thinks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys, here goes ..lol

Im a let down, managed to borrow a camera from my mum and silly me didnt check battery, gets to gym battery goes before ive even worked out how to film with it :cursing:

I know, I know promised vids for ages now and still not sorted any haha, the vid will be done by this time next week and if I dont I will pay everyone whos has posted in my journal £20 via paypal lol

Due to this I was pretty fuming but having said that my body is a mess currently so probably for the best so decided to take a light bodybuilding type workout

bench

warmups then

100kx10

120kx3

140kx1

140kx1

120kx2x3

100kx2x5 speed work

incline bench 4 sets

close grip hammer press x 4 sets

machine flyes 4 sets ( I know how beta and wimpish using machines and iso crap haha)

as mentioned i am pretty lucky grip is superb strong with no training, but have decided to start training it now,so did some heavy grip work,pre exhausting with DOH Axle holds for time, working up to a mixed grip barbell hold of 310kg for around 10 seconds.

Sorry to be a massive let down tonight guys haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Fvck the video bro, we know we'll see something soon 

Good session !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Fvck the video bro, we know we'll see something soon
> 
> Good session !!!


Haha cheers mate

Felt weak tbh, bodys a mess at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Haha cheers mate
> 
> Felt weak tbh, bodys a mess at the moment.


You'll come back stronger mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> what sort of weight do you shoulder press rick?big bar ect my best milatry press 120 for 7 or 8 reps would like 140 on that next year.


my pressing strength is sh!t mate

my standing strict press is 90 for one, push press 120 for one

you got so mighty shoulder power there mate great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

60kg and my back feels like its ready to split in two lol, go a long way to go!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick do you take any pre workouts??


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

great session mate, excellent work.. keep it up.. we will see your premiere when your ready.. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Rick do you take any pre workouts??


No mate dont really believe in stims and that because you should be able to get a good workout without and Ive seen people end up reliant on them, plus there not good for heart, anxiety etc

as far as NO Products go I dont see any harm using them if you want to, I just tend to eat a decent meal an hour before.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> great session mate, excellent work.. keep it up.. we will see your premiere when your ready.. :thumb:


Was a rubbish session, weak and burnt out

I was expecting a real telling off from you for lack of vid haha :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> No mate dont really believe in stims and that because you should be able to get a good workout without and Ive seen people end up reliant on them, plus there not good for heart, anxiety etc
> 
> as far as NO Products go I dont see any harm using them if you want to, I just tend to eat a decent meal an hour before.


I do know what you mean, been taking nox pump for that long i dont like to train without one!!!

Hows it going anyways mate, luks like ur smashin it!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

That's allright, no worries - Breda filmed you! Just got this:






Quite a few reps there, mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sh"t, Busted thats me, why is that not deep enough on the squats??

I knew Avena wouldnt let me get away lightly haha

Reps your way lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tht actually made me p!ss myself laughin fair does haha


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha - yes, here comes the trouble!! 

But as I'm bad with camera baterries as well, I won't be too harsh. I remember being in Paris, standing on top of the hill, Eiffel tower in distance. Suddenly those wonderful red and violet streaks appear in the sky and the tower it self glows pink, so I lift my camera and....baterry goes flat.

Well, you guys know how is it when smth goes flat at inappropriate moments so no need to explain the feeling... :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

But DO have a good weeks rest if feeling unwell. Otherwise illness can take you out for longer.

Rest and then :rockon:

I was waiting for that vid as a special occasion to award you reps, but...repped anyway! I like to follow your journal.

And once we talk about those vids, I'm off to create a PayPal account...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> But DO have a good weeks rest if feeling unwell. Otherwise illness can take you out for longer.
> 
> Rest and then :rockon:
> 
> ...


Haha Cheers Av, vids will be uploaded when body want to work properly again :thumb:

Hows training your end, going to pop over for a look now...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Working those big lifts this week. Added to my bench, added to my squat, added to my deadlift... I'm close to absolutely spent! Looking forward to higher reps next week.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Working those big lifts this week. Added to my bench, added to my squat, added to my deadlift... I'm close to absolutely spent! Looking forward to higher reps next week.


Great going girl, just remember when your spent now, when you step onstage you've done everything you can to win.

While your pushing out heavy deadlifts think of your opponents Av.

Your doing really well for a relative newbie, massive potential IMO.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> well guys, here goes ..lol
> 
> Im a let down, managed to borrow a camera from my mum and silly me didnt check battery, gets to gym battery goes before ive even worked out how to film with it :cursing:
> 
> ...


Unsubbed !!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> i dont think i could do it standing done it before standing with just 60kg felt like i was always arching sh1t form,my lifts are all seated.how did you find out were your local sort of comps were mate?


Sugdenbarbell.co.uk mate, has a list of schedualed comps but be looking at next spring now I think mate

You fancy powerlifting/strongman then buddy?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

:cursing: Well guys things are not going to well.

After my session on friday I came home after benchin and felt a niggle in my pec thought nothing of it, woke up saturday morning and right pec was in agony, not DOM's, a pain Ive never felt before, got a little bruising also so Im thinking a slight tear, obv not a full tear, but deffo a small tear, its agony to even move my right arm up and outward at the moment on that side, it runs from under nipple up towrad armpit, so this isnt good.

Also that morning I woke up I had high temp and soar throat all day, and was sick in the afternoon, and hardly eaten, to top all this off, I knew my body was pretty beat up as I rushed things with max weights after lay off and have been undereating and under sleeping but My immunity is just battered as of late it seems, my bones and joints are aching like mad all over, and appetite is zero.

So the plan is a week off atleast and then return rested and fed well and start repping now again up till xmas to beat some PB's that sort of time as maxing out singles every session is just idiotic and getting me nowhere for the sake of my ego.

as you can imagine im a bit down about it at the moment but I feel in a weeks time I will be good to go hopefully.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like youve torn the muscle belly , even after a week off it still wont be right so i think its gonna be legs for you m8 for a few weeks .

on the plus side it gives you a chance to sort out a routine .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick man sorry to hear dude. What do you think has caused the tear, too much training possibly?

I'd go to your doctors mate or have maybe 2 weeks to ensure full recovery no point rushing and making it worse.

Get better soon!:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds like youve torn the muscle belly , even after a week off it still wont be right so i think its gonna be legs for you m8 for a few weeks .
> 
> on the plus side it gives you a chance to sort out a routine .


X2 mate. Sorry to hear this. I've had a couple of pec tears and they don't heal up quickly. Rest and pain killers are the only solution and then a bit more rest. As Ewen says use the time to work out a structured routine that cycles the intensity of training. Pound your legs once you've had a rest and the upper body can catch up later. All the best towards your recovery Rick.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Chin up mate, hope your soon injury free and getting on with it....good luck with the leg sessions for the next couple of weeks.. legs are my bugbear.... :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys

Yes I agree, the no training for a week was meant as ill ect, but wont be doing any upper body for a bit of time me thinks, gutted.

Ewen and Mingster do you guys think I will still be able to do any deadlifting at all??

Im gutted if not but will hammer my legs to hell and back lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Chin up mate, hope your soon injury free and getting on with it....good luck with the leg sessions for the next couple of weeks.. legs are my bugbear.... :thumb:


Thanks should be ok me thinks :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rick man sorry to hear dude. What do you think has caused the tear, too much training possibly?
> 
> I'd go to your doctors mate or have maybe 2 weeks to ensure full recovery no point rushing and making it worse.
> 
> Get better soon!:


well ive only started back benchin couple times so maybe rushed heavy to soon as havent benched properly since april

I think being burnt out and overtrained will of been the main course for injurie here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Yes I agree, the no training for a week was meant as ill ect, but wont be doing any upper body for a bit of time me thinks, gutted.
> 
> ...


id guess its deadlifting that actually caused it made worse by benching .

try speed deads see how they feel but you will be surprised at how much the pecs are used in this lift .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes definitely rick, Personally I would'nt bother with deadlifts your mental:innocent:

Stick with legs, go to your GP they might be able to advise some sort of drug for it, just rest up sleep and eat If I were you.

Keep at it and Chin up mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads

Ill avoid deadlifts will just hammer back extentions and good mornings and pound my legs for a few weeks

luckily it isnt a serious tear but as said best to work around it i think


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah good idea Rick.

I am aching my traps from my workout today.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, If it is a tear I wouldn't be doing any upper body work for a good while Rick. Just concentrate on lower body as you say because a tear is bad enough, you don't want to risk detaching anything.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, If it is a tear I wouldn't be doing any upper body work for a good while Rick. Just concentrate on lower body as you say because a tear is bad enough, you don't want to risk detaching anything.


Yes your right guys

Good job I love squatting then

3-4 squat sessions a week me thinks.....haha lets av it !!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes your right guys
> 
> Good job I love squatting then
> 
> 3-4 squat sessions a week me thinks.....haha lets av it !!!!!!!! :lol:


 

smolov < this is made for you right now :lol:

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-add-100-pounds-to-your-squat-smolov/

good luck if you stick to it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Right guys ........SMOLOV ITS IS!!!!!!!!!!

Wish me luck its fckin brutal...but I do love my squats :thumb:

Typical my first ever proper routine is one made by the devil himself haha

rest till friday then its on motherfcker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Right guys ........SMOLOV ITS IS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wish me luck its fckin brutal...but I do love my squats :thumb:
> 
> ...


i hope you see it through buddy it is mental .

you could go the ed coan route too but russian sounds more painful :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ill measure my legs before and after, sure this should work a treat with me not doing any upper body


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i hope you see it through buddy it is mental .
> 
> you could go the ed coan route too but russian sounds more painful :lol:


Ill give it my best shot buddy, excited and nervous now haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Ill give it my best shot buddy, excited and nervous now haha


remember when the bar is bending its ok to scream and cry in the gym its when theres only 100kg on there its not acceptable :lol:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry to hear about the injury, sure it will heal fine.

That SMOLOV looks absolutely brutal, will be interesting to hear how it goes Rick. have fun with the pain.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> sorry to hear about the injury, sure it will heal fine.
> 
> That SMOLOV looks absolutely brutal, will be interesting to hear how it goes Rick. have fun with the pain.


i love gym pain mate

and I LOVE SQUATS!!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am very excited now, what a challenge my legs are going to be like concrete pillars if I can see this one through much excited now.

Cheers Ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my pleasure .

signed the devil .... :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

smolov routine

week 1- squat monday,tuesday,wendsday working up toward heavy singles...???

thats just the intro stages,......this sh!t is hardcore lol


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck with that routine it looks deadly and I'm eager to know whether it will work!! Subbed.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheManners said:


> Good luck with that routine it looks deadly and I'm eager to know whether it will work!! Subbed.


Thanks mate, Im on for a rough ride, looking forward to testing my mental strength here

will keep updated with leg measurements (for fun), worouts and regular vids when possible

stay tuned, cheers


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with this Rick. Rather you than me lol. Make sure you are rested and have got over any illness or overtraining type stuff you are suffering from before you start though. I think you'll need your appetite back for this one.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with this Rick. Rather you than me lol. Make sure you are rested and have got over any illness or overtraining type stuff you are suffering from before you start though. I think you'll need your appetite back for this one.


Cheers mate

Yes deffo going to leave it at least a week before any gym

also will ensure early bedtime and lots and lots of food on the routine through out!

Much excited now


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And be careful you don't screw your pec up building that bloody castle lol....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> And be careful you don't screw your pec up building that bloody castle lol....


Haha finished there now mate although what ever we do I will have to be very carefull

Just researching as much as poss on Smolov, those russians are crazy!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

So guys after much thought have decided to go with the Smolov squat supercycle to keep me busy well pec tear heals, so this will be the routine outlined below

Week 1- intro and leg prep stage -all weights based on a 230kg max, my pb is 232.5kg at the mo

Mon-65%x8x3, 70%x5, 75%x2x2, 80%x1 (149kgx8x3, 172kgx5, 184kgx2x2, 195kgx1)

Tuesday-65%x8x3, 70%x5, 75%x2x2, 80%x1 (149kgx8x3, 172kgx5, 184kgx2x2, 195kgx1)

Wendsday-70%x5x4, 75%x3, 80%x2x2, 90%x1 (172kgx5x4, 184kgx3, 195x2x2, 218kgx1)

Thursday and Friday will be stretching and lunges as instructed.

Week 2 is squat every other day with 80-85% working up to an essential set of 5 reps at that percent, achieving this is a must for the cycle!!

So thats just the intro weeks lol, madness i must say but should be fun in a sick way haha

Then it will be the start of hell.. week3-6 the base cycle (heavy squats 4 times a week)

Week Monday Wednesday Friday Saturday

1- 161kgx9x4 173kgx7x5 184kgx5x7 196x3x10

2- 171kgx9x4 183kgx7x5 194kgx5x7 206kg3x10

3- 176kgx9x4 188kgx7x5 199kgx5x7 211kgx3x10

4- rest rest work up to a new PB REST

So there is the first intro week and base cycle, looks very tough got to say but interesting and exciting, a nice little challenge to keep me focused and should give some awesome gains in squat and leg size, just thought I would write down all the weights here for my first few weeks to follow


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mate, sorry to hear about your injury. A smolov cycle is a cracking direction to go in though, great choice! It'll benefit you hugely in the long run, no doubt.

Speedy recovery to you and looking forward to seeing your squat numbers increasing


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Mate, sorry to hear about your injury. A smolov cycle is a cracking direction to go in though, great choice! It'll benefit you hugely in the long run, no doubt.
> 
> Speedy recovery to you and looking forward to seeing your squat numbers increasing


cheers mate bit gutted as was hoping for bigger deadlift and press before xmas

Probably deffo no chance now so going down this route

If my pec is fully healed after the first 6 weeks of smolov I will be oing back to normal training as comps next year etc need to bring pressing and deadlift up

If im still un fit to train upper body Ill just do the whoel smolov routine 13 weeks through

thanks mowgli


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> So guys after much thought have decided to go with the Smolov squat supercycle to keep me busy well pec tear heals, so this will be the routine outlined below
> 
> Week 1- intro and leg prep stage -all weights based on a 230kg max, my pb is 232.5kg at the mo
> 
> ...


Well, thats a good warm up..Where's the routine?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> So guys after much thought have decided to go with the Smolov squat supercycle to keep me busy well pec tear heals, so this will be the routine outlined below
> 
> Week 1- intro and leg prep stage -all weights based on a 230kg max, my pb is 232.5kg at the mo
> 
> ...


m8 i would be very tempted to knock 10-15kg of your 1rm then re-calculate only because you have not been back in the gym that long and you have a pec tear although its your call buddy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> m8 i would be very tempted to knock 10-15kg of your 1rm then re-calculate only because you have not been back in the gym that long and you have a pec tear although its your call buddy


Excellent suggestion^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This makes perfect sense Rick.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats sh.it Rick about the pec I had a minor tear on mine months ago from doing dips and now I'm kinda scared to do em again...This routine will keep you busy and save you thinking your pecs good earlier than it is as well...

I'm with Ewen I've seen people on other forums really struggle with this routine I'd personally based it on a 210-215kg 1RM mate. I mean look at those 10 triples on Fri and Sat they are gonna be killer man!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking the same to be honest guys, sounds more realistic

But ill see how I go I think


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good luck with the recouperation, will be very interested to see how you get on with smolov


Yes I know mate

I havent got much choice, p!ssed off my progress on upper body and deads is fcked now, not happy but make the most of a bad situation.

Going to hammer the cals and sleep and wont be doing anything else what so ever apart from squatting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good i like a fighting guy willing to give as much as he can .

all the best buddy smash those fukkers .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Thats sh.it Rick about the pec I had a minor tear on mine months ago from doing dips and now I'm kinda scared to do em again...This routine will keep you busy and save you thinking your pecs good earlier than it is as well...
> 
> I'm with Ewen I've seen people on other forums really struggle with this routine I'd personally based it on a 210-215kg 1RM mate. I mean look at those 10 triples on Fri and Sat they are gonna be killer man!!


How long did you leave upper body before training it again mate??

Mine is only minor but painful and dont want to risk detaching it

Going to run 6 weeks smolov see how it is then and maybe resume normal training??


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright bro - ****ing hell you've all been in the wars. How's the pec? That Russian **** looks mental. How is it going?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Alright bro - ****ing hell you've all been in the wars. How's the pec? That Russian **** looks mental. How is it going?


was going awesome till this last week or so mate

burnt myself out maxing out too often, appetite was zero and ended up paying for it with a slight pec tear

going to hell and back for 6 weeks thanks to ewen and comrad smolov lol

should be fun, if I survive haha


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> was going awesome till this last week or so mate
> 
> burnt myself out maxing out too often, appetite was zero and ended up paying for it with a slight pec tear
> 
> ...


Hope that tear heals up for you m8, be careful with it 

Best of luck on the squat program, you foooooooking looony


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

switch said:


> Hope that tear heals up for you m8, be careful with it
> 
> Best of luck on the squat program, you foooooooking looony


cheers mate, was gutted as got comp coming up but hey ho

at least my legs will be super powerfull haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick update guys, pec feel alot better already, as said initially must of only been a very slight tear.

I am still going to lay off upper body for few weeks still to ensure no further injuries

Cant wait to start smolov now, getting bored having time off from gym but i know my body needs it and will do me the world of good

Smolov on monday much excited,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im excited for you i hope smolov treats you well i know you will give it your all too .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Quick update guys, pec feel alot better already, as said initially must of only been a very slight tear.
> 
> I am still going to lay off upper body for few weeks still to ensure no further injuries
> 
> ...


Settled with a squat routine then rick, give it hell buddy


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Quick update guys, pec feel alot better already, as said initially must of only been a very slight tear.
> 
> I am still going to lay off upper body for few weeks still to ensure no further injuries
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Great news that pecs feeling a bit better Rick and hopefully will be healed soon. At least your getting back to the gym on Monday - No exactly sure what Smolov is but im sure it would kill me....  take it easy mate..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> im excited for you i hope smolov treats you well i know you will give it your all too .


cheers mate, them 10 sets of 211kg triples are making me nervous just looking at it on paper lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Great news that pecs feeling a bit better Rick and hopefully will be healed soon. At least your getting back to the gym on Monday - No exactly sure what Smolov is but im sure it would kill me....  take it easy mate..


Cheers Enjoy basically smolov is a russian squat routine from hell..outlined below...........

Week 1- intro and leg prep stage -all weights based on a 230kg max, my pb is 232.5kg at the mo

Mon-65%x8x3, 70%x5, 75%x2x2, 80%x1 (149kgx8x3, 172kgx5, 184kgx2x2, 195kgx1)

Tuesday-65%x8x3, 70%x5, 75%x2x2, 80%x1 (149kgx8x3, 172kgx5, 184kgx2x2, 195kgx1)

Wendsday-70%x5x4, 75%x3, 80%x2x2, 90%x1 (172kgx5x4, 184kgx3, 195x2x2, 218kgx1)

Thursday and Friday will be stretching and lunges as instructed.

Week 2 is squat every other day with 80-85% working up to an essential set of 5 reps at that percent, achieving this is a must for the cycle!!

So thats just the intro weeks lol, madness i must say but should be fun in a sick way haha

Then it will be the start of hell.. week3-6 the base cycle (heavy squats 4 times a week)

Week Monday Wednesday Friday Saturday

1- 161kgx9x4 173kgx7x5 184kgx5x7 196x3x10

2- 171kgx9x4 183kgx7x5 194kgx5x7 206kg3x10

3- 176kgx9x4 188kgx7x5 199kgx5x7 211kgx3x10

4- rest rest work up to a new PB REST


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Settled with a squat routine then rick, give it hell buddy


cheers mate will give it balls to the wall effort day in day out

im hoping for a 245kg squat after the whole cycle

and from what ive read with reviews it is very achievable


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers Enjoy basically smolov is a russian squat routine from hell..outlined below...........
> 
> Week 1- intro and leg prep stage -all weights based on a 230kg max, my pb is 232.5kg at the mo
> 
> ...


Holy horse sh!t thats amazing and at the same time makes me think wtf am i lifting!!

good luck mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Holy horse sh!t thats amazing and at the same time makes me think wtf am i lifting!!
> 
> good luck mate


cheers mate im going to need it lol

will post vids as many as possible


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive just emailed gibby about me entering ahave you seen this one ?

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/Celtic-Carnage-418


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> ive just emailed gibby about me entering ahave you seen this one ?
> 
> http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/Celtic-Carnage-418


yes mate did see it, not to sure what to do as the novice 220 on the silver dollar bit too light for ma as its 18 inch me thinks

although the opens is way to heavy, also dont no how training is going to be yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yes mate did see it, not to sure what to do as the novice 220 on the silver dollar bit too light for ma as its 18 inch me thinks
> 
> although the opens is way to heavy, also dont no how training is going to be yet


yeah just seen the events deadlift is going up in 10kg last man standing so could get silly m8 i fancy a 320 18 inch


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah just seen the events deadlift is going up in 10kg last man standing so could get silly m8 i fancy a 320 18 inch


Yes and starts at 200, could be there all day

shame as the log is a difficult weight for me but the deadlift is way too light IMO

Think Im going to wait for a bit heavier novice/inter when training is going better you know mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes and starts at 200, could be there all day
> 
> shame as the log is a difficult weight for me but the deadlift is way too light IMO
> 
> Think Im going to wait for a bit heavier novice/inter when training is going better you know mate


fair enough m8 but deadlift is only one event


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> fair enough m8 but deadlift is only one event


I know true mate you are right there


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like you are really hitting the body mate with the new mental regime. Good luck with that videos would be awesome.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah good luck with routine look forward to seeing videos.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Look forward to the vids rick! good luck!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Good luck with starting the Smolov tomorrow my friend.. keep us posted how you go!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Good luck with starting the Smolov tomorrow my friend.. keep us posted how you go!!


will do guys, Im a going to struggle as work is real busy at the moment and very physicaly demanding

o well hey ho more of a challenge for me :thumb:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Let hope diet and supps are good wink wink


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> Let hope diet and supps are good wink wink


deffo mate ha :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Due to work commitments cant dedicate to smolov just yet

plus pec feels alot better now, had a week off from gym and felt strong so went for it today

deadlift

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1 all beltless, felt easy, flew up very fast

220kx1 explosive

270kx1 .......BOOM!!!!!......new PB,just belt no straps, felt easy as pie deffo more in the tank

then did a bit of leg press, back extentions and leg curls

Very happy indeed, always does me good having a week off when Ive been smashing it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ice work m8 but as for smolov .....wimp


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> ice work m8 but as for smolov .....wimp


I know mate,I bow my head in shame :no:

I was honestly well up for it lol, impossible to recover the amount Im doing at the moment haha

Will hit it before february deffo haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I know mate,I bow my head in shame :no:
> 
> I was honestly well up for it lol, impossible to recover the amount Im doing at the moment haha
> 
> Will hit it before february deffo haha


no m8 in all honesty that routine will take a large chunk out of a training year and due to your age you have many years to keep gaining just doing your thing .

i would look into again a few years from now when gains are minimal perhaps .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> no m8 in all honesty that routine will take a large chunk out of a training year and due to your age you have many years to keep gaining just doing your thing .
> 
> i would look into again a few years from now when gains are minimal perhaps .


I think so mate, I deffo would not be able to recover at the moment or for next 2 months a with work

and want to compete in the new year so need to improve my p!ss poor log press haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I think so mate, I deffo would not be able to recover at the moment or for next 2 months a with work
> 
> and want to compete in the new year so need to improve my p!ss poor log press haha


haha yeah im on the same mission , done a 120 log but seems like nothing compared to the big boys .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha yeah im on the same mission , done a 120 log but seems like nothing compared to the big boys .


I know what you mean mate

120 log is very impressive mate, i would be ecstatic if I get a 120 log


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I know what you mean mate
> 
> 120 log is very impressive mate, i would be ecstatic if I get a 120 log


i think kettle bell swings will help , i see it as a clean and duck under thats the hard bit done then press in one movement sounds easy dont it lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Due to work commitments cant dedicate to smolov just yet
> 
> plus pec feels alot better now, had a week off from gym and felt strong so went for it today
> 
> ...


Brilliant deadlift rick. Thats a big lift. Will you be doing any benching in the week or you going to lay off that for a bit ? I got a slight ache in my shoulder and i am thinking about bringing the weight down a bit on bench and i am only benching 80 !!!! Laughable when i look through your journal !!!!!!

Think you got any more pb's in you this week. We need some vids !!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Brilliant deadlift rick. Thats a big lift. Will you be doing any benching in the week or you going to lay off that for a bit ? I got a slight ache in my shoulder and i am thinking about bringing the weight down a bit on bench and i am only benching 80 !!!! Laughable when i look through your journal !!!!!!
> 
> Think you got any more pb's in you this week. We need some vids !!!!!


Cheers mate the deadlift was easy after my week off, also cant even feel it in my back today so thats cool

Im probably going to leave bench for another week then just go light, I very rarely train bench anyway mate

Ill go for a PB Deadlift from 18 inch and some front squats and reg squats, will video my 235 squat this week and Im hoping for a 310k 18 inch deadlift in same session, will film both.

Also going to get down and do some farmers walk and atlas stones and yoke on weekend will film all for deffo mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> as above mate good strong deadlift bro,i mashed me back up last week doing shoulder press went for 4 big heavy reps had a slite arch in back so on the way up felt something go abit halfway up me back been in agony last few days night time is worse. did chest last night was ok but skipping back this week


sorry to hear mate nothing worst than injuries in this game


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate the deadlift was easy after my week off, also cant even feel it in my back today so thats cool
> 
> Im probably going to leave bench for another week then just go light, I very rarely train bench anyway mate
> 
> ...


Look forward to it, I know your not big on benching. Might be the reason your pec went when benching heavy.

Hope you get the 310k lift


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Look forward to it, I know your not big on benching. Might be the reason your pec went when benching heavy.
> 
> Hope you get the 310k lift


cheers mate yes benching never been a focus for me

will deffo get 310 form 18 inch me thinks easy peasy :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody needs a big bench Rick. There's plenty of more important lifts that are of greater relevance to your goals. Glad to see you back training so soon. Take no chances with that pec:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nobody needs a big bench Rick. There's plenty of more important lifts that are of greater relevance to your goals. Glad to see you back training so soon. Take no chances with that pec:thumbup1:


x2 on that ming .

most common injury is from a pec tear from benching .

im doing incline bench now as its closer to ohp .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers guys

must of just pulled it , felt painful last week then all of sudden ok

not really into my benching that much anyhow


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Deadlift there Rick, seems bloody massive compared to what i lift...

Glad to hear you are recovering as well, don;t rush it though, stay well.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> Great Deadlift there Rick, seems bloody massive compared to what i lift...
> 
> Glad to hear you are recovering as well, don;t rush it though, stay well.


cheers mate was nice lift felt good

will make sure to not rush with the dodgy pec


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> x2 on that ming .
> 
> most common injury is from a pec tear from benching .
> 
> im doing incline bench now as its closer to ohp .


Its funny you say this as Trying to bench big ( for me ) my shoulders gone although it seems ok today and only recent got into incline which i am hopng will have an effect on my OHP which for me is particularly weak and something i would like to improve. I have a strange obsession with getting my shoulder, forearms and neck bigger i guess due to insecuritys !!!!

Benching only becomes important as such if your powerlifting but then look at dave tate and the injurys he has had !!!!

I think its good to get to a point but not like deads/ squats for strength and mass. thing that gets me is rick says hes never been a big bencher and has what looks like horses hind legs for pecs !!!!!!

I would like to hit the 100 though, I guess its more a focus for me due to how weak my squats and deads are now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nobody needs a big bench Rick. There's plenty of more important lifts that are of greater relevance to your goals. Glad to see you back training so soon. Take no chances with that pec:thumbup1:


Haha if only that were true for me Ming I'm gunning for a 120 bench but it seems a long way off still....

Rick I go away and you're about to start Smolov squats and come back and you've broke a deadlift PB :lol: well in mate very nice pull!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its funny you say this as Trying to bench big ( for me ) my shoulders gone although it seems ok today and only recent got into incline which i am hopng will have an effect on my OHP which for me is particularly weak and something i would like to improve. I have a strange obsession with getting my shoulder, forearms and neck bigger i guess due to insecuritys !!!!
> 
> Benching only becomes important as such if your powerlifting but then look at dave tate and the injurys he has had !!!!
> 
> ...


Think Ima join you in dropping weight on bench back abit and building up again as I've hit abit of a wall! my 5rm atm is about 95kg but I think I might drop to 85 and build back up again or even 80 and build back up doing 5x5 atleast then you get a good 25 reps on your top set should be easier to progress im hoping!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Think Ima join you in dropping weight on bench back abit and building up again as I've hit abit of a wall! my 5rm atm is about 95kg but I think I might drop to 85 and build back up again or even 80 and build back up doing 5x5 atleast then you get a good 25 reps on your top set should be easier to progress im hoping!


add 5-10kg and drop sets/reps to 3x3 building up to 3x5 4x5 then 5x5 then do same again.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> add 5-10kg and drop sets/reps to 3x3 building up to 3x5 4x5 then 5x5 then do same again.


soz fella not sure im withya??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> soz fella not sure im withya??


lol your bench is stuck so instead of dropping weight IE going backwards drop the reps/sets add 5-10kg to the bar then progress do 3x3 then try get 3x5 4x5 5x5 .

you with me ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol your bench is stuck so instead of dropping weight IE going backwards drop the reps/sets add 5-10kg to the bar then progress do 3x3 then try get 3x5 4x5 5x5 .
> 
> you with me ?


Would there be any benifit in big static holds or partial reps with increased weight to get past the sticking point or just stick to drop sets so for example 3x3 with 2 sets at 95kg and last set do partial reps at 100kg ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Would there be any benifit in big static holds or partial reps with increased weight to get past the sticking point or just stick to drop sets so for example 3x3 with 2 sets at 95kg and last set do partial reps at 100kg ?


no if you do a partial only that part will progress .

you could be anal break the lift down if chest is strong triceps are weak then heavy lockouts in the power cage , vice versa push ups with 2 claps


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> no if you do a partial only that part will progress .
> 
> you could be anal break the lift down if chest is strong triceps are weak then heavy lockouts in the power cage , vice versa push ups with 2 claps


Yeah i get you. Dont think i got the power for push up claps, Can see that ending with a face plant !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i get you. Dont think i got the power for push up claps, Can see that ending with a face plant !!!!


Could do bench press throw and catch :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Could do bench press throw and catch :rolleye:


ive seen a guy do this laying under the smith machine .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive seen a guy do this laying under the smith machine .


Lol, I suppose if ur going to actually do it - that would be the safest way :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I suppose if ur going to actually do it - that would be the safest way :lol:


i know but it looks silly lol i think press ups with claps is easier lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i know but it looks silly lol i think press ups with claps is easier lol


And makes u look like a super fit athlete


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Could do bench press throw and catch :rolleye:


Will be doing that tomorrow along with over head press and throw !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol your bench is stuck so instead of dropping weight IE going backwards drop the reps/sets add 5-10kg to the bar then progress do 3x3 then try get 3x5 4x5 5x5 .
> 
> you with me ?


Right I think I getya lol I was thinking dropping back and cycling again could work but working with less reps likeyou're saying and building on reps could work well I just didnt plan on doing any heavy triple type stuff till closer to my comp so I could peak at the right time....watya think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Right I think I getya lol I was thinking dropping back and cycling again could work but working with less reps likeyou're saying and building on reps could work well I just didnt plan on doing any heavy triple type stuff till closer to my comp so I could peak at the right time....watya think


i think if you cant lift it now you cant lift it in a comp


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think if you cant lift it now you cant lift it in a comp


lol I've got into a habit of over thinking my training atm which I gotta stop!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys not a good week training wise really

started to increase food again and was feeling full and strong then last 24 hours have been in severe pain in my guts and had the sh!ts all night so not slept.

Have been hammering the electrolytes and few light snack but cant stomach any real food and deffo not going to attempt training.

Hopefully will have some training to go in here monday/tuesday

Rick


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope you get well soon mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Hope you get well soon mate.


Cheers mate, Im not too sure what caused it but it is getting slighlty better so may only be a 24 hour bug


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, Im not too sure what caused it but it is getting slighlty better so may only be a 24 hour bug


Probably some bug mate, plenty of sh1t around at the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Loads in our office got the galloping sh1ts at the moment. One poor cnut didn't make it to the bog and vom'd and sh1t himself in the hallway yesterday!! Stinks still today even though all cleaned up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Loads in our office got the galloping sh1ts at the moment. One poor cnut didn't make it to the bog and vom'd and sh1t himself in the hallway yesterday!! Stinks still today even though all cleaned up.


shame it wasnt some young fit bird although a fit birds fart always smells twice as bad until old helga rips one out :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Feeling a little bit better today guys so I feel it must have been a 24 hour bug of some description, still feel drained and exhausted but have managed to get a big meal down me and some fluids.

I am going to wait till around tuesday or Wednesday till training and even then it will be all light for reps till the following week.

I have been planning a small blast strength cycle to run for 6 weeks over xmas to begin around 3 weeks time and am planning a routine to go with it. Diet will be rectified alot more before hand and will be very consistent and well thought out through whole 6 week blast.

The main goals will be to add some muscle back on to frame and do some more hypertrophy work and increase my lifts in the process, there will be no max singles or doubles and have decided to work on reps to increase strength up to new year to break my lift goals, and add some quality musce on to frame in process then will cruise on 300mg of test every 10 days after that until next cycle.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought I would make a quick update

body is back to normal now after stomach upset, feel quite fresh and strong today

Have my blast planned ready for new year to smash PB's out the window and get some cool vids

going to gym very soon, deadlift work again but light for reps and dynamic effort me thinks

will log after gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Thought I would make a quick update
> 
> body is back to normal now after stomach upset, feel quite fresh and strong today
> 
> ...


good luck m8 dont push it though you dont wanna clary yourself :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers ewen mate will do


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym

light deadlift from floor

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1........all without a belt or straps working hard on technique and speed, to be fair they flew up with ease very explosive!!!

speed deadlifts from floor

180kx 2reps as fast as possible, perfect technique, 30 secs rest in between sets, did 10 sets in total

then did some light delt and chest work for blood in their as pec is feeling better now, hardly any weight high reps

done, very happy with deadlift lately, very explosive, ripping the bar up driving heels well, form is getting better and better (was always good) as learning to use even more hip and leg drive, legs were almost parallel to floor at driving start.

I feel my hammies need to be brought up a bit to get 280k up in few weeks, speed is very good but will continue to work it and focus on stiff legged deads for a bit and I know that 280 will be mine in next to no time.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

well done rick that sounds amazing!

will look forward to reading that u lifted 280kg in a few weeks  x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> well done rick that sounds amazing!
> 
> will look forward to reading that u lifted 280kg in a few weeks  x x


cheers hun

Ye Im just trying to work lighter weight with very fast speed more than anything at the moment and power from the floor

Pulled 270 reasonably easy last monday deffo got a 280k deadlift video coming up very soon :thumb:

Thanks for popping in


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> cheers hun
> 
> Ye Im just trying to work lighter weight with very fast speed more than anything at the moment and power from the floor
> 
> ...


No problem... it's made for an interesting read! once my lifts are a bit less girly, i might start a journal myself lol x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

280 will be yours mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> No problem... it's made for an interesting read! once my lifts are a bit less girly, i might start a journal myself lol x x


Should do it asap

because.....

no1. your lifts are very good indeed

no2. mega motivational boost

no3. any time you need advice experienced lifters can chip in and take elements from you training as well

get it up queenie!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Empire and Wardy

It will be mine very soon, mega focused blast over xmas with 8000cal a day and plenty of supps will do the trick :whistling:

Im very focused in my goals lately!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Just got back from gym
> 
> light deadlift from floor
> 
> ...


light deadlft.....pmsl!! Mate that's great lifting, I know you can do loads more but even so that's great stuff. Good endurance too with 10 sets of 2 at 180.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> light deadlft.....pmsl!! Mate that's great lifting, I know you can do loads more but even so that's great stuff. Good endurance too with 10 sets of 2 at 180.


Cheers Ben

Yes that is my light session deffo

focusing on volume, speed and perfect technique today!

Thanks for popping in bud, watch this space some very big numbers over xmas goin up!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers Ben
> 
> Yes that is my light session deffo
> 
> ...


I'm subbed up mate, great to see these sort of numbers being posted!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm subbed up mate, great to see these sort of numbers being posted!


Thanks mate

Ive got some big goals this year but will be more focused than ever and have eradicated all sh!tty distractions out of my life

Will get some vid for less boring read lol

Thanks for all the support anyone who posts and reads the journal, it really does help and means alot to me.

Rick


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Should do it asap
> 
> because.....
> 
> ...


  ok ....


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

280 no worries, Rick FTW


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> 280 no worries, Rick FTW


haha cheers mate keep tuned n for vid :thumb:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> haha cheers mate keep tuned n for vid :thumb:


Ready and waiting Rick, i just hit 80kg this week on my dead and was well chuffed with myself (obviously for reps as well). 280 seems MASSIVE to me, dying to see you do it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> Ready and waiting Rick, i just hit 80kg this week on my dead and was well chuffed with myself (obviously for reps as well). 280 seems MASSIVE to me, dying to see you do it.


nice work mate keep it up

280 is deffo well within reach, will take me 3 weeks tops, Im on a roll now at the very latest it will be mid jan but I can feel it there

270 went up fairly quick last week, will vid my attempt at 280 soon


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice work mate keep it up
> 
> 280 is deffo well within reach, will take me 3 weeks tops, Im on a roll now at the very latest it will be mid jan but I can feel it there
> 
> 270 went up fairly quick last week, will vid my attempt at 280 soon


Oh yes, that sounds like a good watch, cant wait to see you rip into that 280, one tip tho.... remember to charge your camera batteries this time...  Good going hun x


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Had a quick flick through, gonna follow it and have a proper read through later.

Im going to be implementing strongman type training into my routine to help in the cage.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DaveI said:


> Had a quick flick through, gonna follow it and have a proper read through later.
> 
> Im going to be implementing strongman type training into my routine to help in the cage.


Drop an Atlas Stone on your opponents foot and then knock him out when he is off-guard


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DaveI said:


> Had a quick flick through, gonna follow it and have a proper read through later.
> 
> Im going to be implementing strongman type training into my routine to help in the cage.


That is awesome mate I could probably think what sort of work would help your cage

I dont know much about MMA but know a trick or two about getting strong fast

tyre flip would be an awesome one straight up as its cardio specific and all about explosive power also stuff like sled pulls with harness, also I bet an awesome grip wouldnt go a miss in the cage.

Ive watched alot of former britians strongest man oli tohmpson using a few of his old strongman tricks for mma conditioning

keep me informed on how it goes pal and your mma in general as I am very interested


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yes, that sounds like a good watch, cant wait to see you rip into that 280, one tip tho.... remember to charge your camera batteries this time...  Good going hun x


Thanks hun will be sure to charge batterys

dont want people on here thinking Im some 9 stone teenager keyboard warrior on a forum lol


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> That is awesome mate I could probably think what sort of work would help your cage
> 
> I dont know much about MMA but know a trick or two about getting strong fast
> 
> ...


message us these tricks of yours bro?

and yea Oli does seem to use alot of tyre flip, sled dragging etc in his workouts, the guy is a beast! haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DaveI said:


> message us these tricks of yours bro?
> 
> and yea Oli does seem to use alot of tyre flip, sled dragging etc in his workouts, the guy is a beast! haha


The trick are just things you will see in my journal etc mate

Any questions you have specific to areas of strength you need fire away bud

are you natural or assisted if you dont mind me asking mate??

Oli is a monster, was the bollox of british strongman in his day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oli sometimes trains over at zeus gym hastings the old owner sue was telling me his cardio was pretty much tyre flipping whilst wearing a gas mask .

thats where my idea came from lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

How's your diet now mate, mind posting up an example? Had a quick read while on lunch at work, full of info not like uriel and flintys that are full of bum fiddling and ball twiddling


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sureno said:


> How's your diet now mate, mind posting up an example? Had a quick read while on lunch at work, full of info not like uriel and flintys that are full of bum fiddling and ball twiddling


Haha

At the moment is crap mate but usually around 1-4 shakes which are

80g whey

2 whole eggs raw

700ml whole milk

2 bananas

200g oats

and 10ml olive oil

cant move for an hour after haha

then 3-4 meals of like beef mince and pasta or chicken and rice etc


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Roughly how much meat in each serving buddy? Those shakes sound serious lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Roughly how much meat in each serving buddy? Those shakes sound serious lol


Haha yes the shakes are intense but make up the bulk of my cals

usually 300g mince or chicken and then add carbs of some sort


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym

thought I would test the chest light today since little pull

bench

bar x20 x 2

60kx10x2

100kx2x2

120kx2

130kx1

140kx1

incline bench 4 sets

french press x 4 sets

reverse grip pushdowns x 4set

felt ok, bench still weak due to not training it should go up if focus in it

not bad session really


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

forget bench m8 its for girls lol

good sesh though for an injured bod


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> forget bench m8 its for girls lol
> 
> good sesh though for an injured bod


Cheers bud

Pec feels g2g now must of been a pull but hey ho

I just want a decentish bench, 180 or something lol, that is all, not alot to ask for haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> Pec feels g2g now must of been a pull but hey ho
> 
> I just want a decentish bench, 180 or something lol, that is all, not alot to ask for haha


haha yeah i know , funny thing for me is i hate bench and i can bench 150kg :confused1: id rather bench 50kg and ohp 150kg lol

guess it all adds together and helps other lifts .


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Luvin it Rick, chest light eh!!! good one again hun... excellent stuff... :thumb :x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Luvin it Rick, chest light eh!!! good one again hun... excellent stuff... :thumb :x


Cheers Hun 

Bench hasnt been trained for more or less 10 months so thought I would start getting somewhere with it recently

If nothing else it will give me some beefy pecs lol


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looks like you had a nice session today Rick, glad to hear pec is doing ok


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> looks like you had a nice session today Rick, glad to hear pec is doing ok


Thanks mate thing are getting there slowly

training is going up a notch over xmas and jan feb, hardcore!!!!!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> The trick are just things you will see in my journal etc mate
> 
> Any questions you have specific to areas of strength you need fire away bud
> 
> ...


Im natural at the moment mate,

i have used gear plenty in the past as before i stuck to MMA i was having a play with bodybuilding, but im sticking with what i know.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL rick u beast - just a light 140kg session


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys had a really good session today, headed down to meet a few of the strongman boys and trained with mate Rich (bench bum on here) and another lad, both really strong fckers and we all pushed hard and had one hell of a session.

Deadlifts

warmup then

140kx2

180kx2

220kx1

280kx fail, think got it about 10 inches maybe bit less off the ground lol

275kx1...boom..P fckin B ..very pleased indeed

then we did some axle clean and press with the thick bar strongman axle

each rep is cleaned from floor to chest then pressed to overhead for a rep

warmup then

100kx1 x 2 sets

120kx1

130kx fail....cleaned and pressed but didnt get under enough and failed

130x 1 ..boom another nice PB

rich then went on to just miss a 150k axle clean and press!!!!!1 smashed 140 fairly easy also he did

then we messed around with the one arm dumbell for bit of fun

65k x 2 sets failed just short of lock out o both, more technique than anything not trained it

then they had this torturous idea of axle deadlift for reps to failure for 3 sets lol, madness considering we were all already well fcked by this point we had been training nearly 2 hours

axle deadlift (thick bar)

I didnt wear any straps for any of these as grip is solid and wanted to give it a little training so

I think I did 7 reps first set, then 6 reps second and 5-6 on last, lungs were fcked and back completely blitzed lol

all in all a great session and even managed a video as I know you lot moan about me not posting vids, so filmed the axle deadlfit for reps, wish I filmed the 275 deadlift but hey ho will get 280 soon for ya's

watching the vid I realise I use no legs at all when pulling which I thought I did , good to film things as now I know can improve there.

I think I managed 6-7 first set


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh nice pb 

bout time too .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome sesh! And congrats on the p fvckin b's  lol x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good sesh nice pb
> 
> bout time too .


Thanks mate

You nervous about tmoz??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fcukin beast Rick

that is all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one Rick I like the P fcukin B


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Sounds like an awesome sesh! And congrats on the p fvckin b's  lol x x


Thanks hun

Was pleased...280 deffo there soon, will film it and smash it very soon


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> You nervous about tmoz??


of course he aint he's got his oranges so he's good to go!!

Would love to go watch him TBF i reckon he'll do better then he thinks he will bein the small guy n all


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Nice one Rick I like the P fcukin B


I do too that why I stole it from you haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Breda said:


> Fcukin beast Rick
> 
> that is all


Cheers mate

On a roll lately so going to make the most of it and lots of vids to follow


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> On a roll lately so going to make the most of it and lots of vids to follow


Mate i dont know why its taken me so long to look in this journal, same with ewens as well... might be because they way you guys train is slightly different so i have nothing to off but the numbers you boys are movin is fcukin ridiculous

Glad to hear you on a roll tho bud long may it continue


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Was pleased...280 deffo there soon, will film it and smash it very soon


I'll film it!

280.... BRING IT!! x x


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Amazing session again Rick, wow... way to go with the pb's... keep the strong sessions coming .. i for one am glued waiting for the vids... well done hun x.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Amazing session again Rick, wow... way to go with the pb's... keep the strong sessions coming .. i for one am glued waiting for the vids... well done hun x.. :thumbup1:


Thanks hun the vid is only 220 axle deadlift for reps but we had been going nearly 2 hours by now after heavy dead and clane and press it was a struggle lol

Used no straps aswell with it being the thick bar (really difficult to grip), because I love showing off the grip thing :lol:

It will be a miracle if I work out how to upload it but bear with me haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> My d1ck just moved reading that. I love training so hard you put yourself into a state of nirvana from sheer exhaustion and pain. Nothing comes close, except maybe sex.


Haha cheers buddy

To be fair we all pushed each other hard and great training with other strongmen throwing massive weights around haha

Havent even started by blast yet lol then the real weights get shifted :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

P fúcking B!!

I'm guessing that colds banished from your system :lol:

Good work Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> P fúcking B!!
> 
> I'm guessing that colds banished from your system :lol:
> 
> Good work Rick


Yes mate feeling good lately

Cheers Rob


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> When I start to feel the rumbling up North here, I'll know its just you lads down in Wales throwing Yr Wyddfa around.


Celtic power


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dont forget guys this axle for reps was after heavy 275 dead and heavy axle clean and press, and over 1.5 hours of train ing lol......

Take note.....NO STRAPS on axle....super grip lol :thumb:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not idea how you magically stole this from facebook and put it on here....but if you could do the same with my 150 axel clean and press fail that would be great!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> I have not idea how you magically stole this from facebook and put it on here....but if you could do the same with my 150 axel clean and press fail that would be great!


Haha will do buddy

Im sh!t on computers but my genius friend told me will get it up for you mate


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Brilliant, just stick it on here if you want, its my fuel to do it next time, the 140 was a piece of pish!

Lesson learnt, next time film from the beginning!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Brilliant, just stick it on here if you want, its my fuel to do it next time, the 140 was a piece of pish!
> 
> Lesson learnt, next time film from the beginning!!!


Deffo mate very impressive work today was awesome session pal, 150 very soon for you on the axle me thinks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like a solid session i know just how hard the axle is fresh nevermind at the end of a workout .

rick you always look down and left did you leave a quid on the floor ?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

HAHA!^ that is exactly what we said, nice to see were not crazy!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> looks like a solid session i know just how hard the axle is fresh nevermind at the end of a workout .
> 
> rick you always look down and left did you leave a quid on the floor ?


Haha I know I dont know why, the lads pulled me up on this so will sort it, also thought I had good leg drive in deadlift but seems far from it watching lol

Atleast I know where to improve and that 280 will be mine in next 2 weeks !!lol

Massive good luck for tmoz matey :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fckinghell Rick nice session congrats on PBs! What was your previous best press?

I can only imagine how hard those axle deadlifts are especially with no straps on fck you got iron grip! I always thought axle deadlifts were hands sideways (like in a trap bar) how wrong I was :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Haha I know I dont know why, the lads pulled me up on this so will sort it, also thought I had good leg drive in deadlift but seems far from it watching lol
> 
> Atleast I know where to improve and that 280 will be mine in next 2 weeks !!lol
> 
> Massive good luck for tmoz matey :thumb:


thanks rick .

yeah you got a strong back and legs but they dont like working together if they did there is a 300 in there .

try squatting down as low as you can then roll the bar to your shins let it settle then lift this should help you get into a solid base rather than your leg drive then pull with back lol

reckon thats why you look as your back is arched .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> thanks rick .
> 
> yeah you got a strong back and legs but they dont like working together if they did there is a 300 in there .
> 
> ...


Yes your deffo right mate, I think my form is a bit better when fresh but still not as good as it could be, Im going to be doing alot of speed deadlifts and lighter sets over next few weeks and rectify this as could be improved massively

Make sure you or Mowgli keep us updated on facebook or on here pal, were all gunnin for ya !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Fckinghell Rick nice session congrats on PBs! What was your previous best press?
> 
> I can only imagine how hard those axle deadlifts are especially with no straps on fck you got iron grip! I always thought axle deadlifts were hands sideways (like in a trap bar) how wrong I was :lol:


cheers mate yes I think Im slightly gifted in the grip department haha

Thanks for popping in bud, wish I got the 275kg deadlift on film but will get a max again in 2 weeks I reckon 280 vid


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes your deffo right mate, I think my form is a bit better when fresh but still not as good as it could be, Im going to be doing alot of speed deadlifts and lighter sets over next few weeks and rectify this as could be improved massively
> 
> Make sure you or Mowgli keep us updated on facebook or on here pal, were all gunnin for ya !!!!


thanks buddy will do .

thinking about try and buy or use a foam roller and roll your glutes and hips a few times a week this helped me to go lower , having a fat belly is good for clean and press but sh1t for deadlift .

fat belly lol i mean functional mass :lol: ....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

This is Rich (benchbum on here) just missing 150k axle clean ad press after smashin heavy deads and smashing up 140 overhead with ease, deffo got it, great pressing power.......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good clean bench bum your dip and press timing was out get that right fella and you would of got it reckon you got a 160kg clean and press in you .

well done .

i wanna session with you boys .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good clean bench bum your dip and press timing was out get that right fella and you would of got it reckon you got a 160kg clean and press in you .
> 
> well done .
> 
> i wanna session with you boys .


Yes hes a beast at axle clean and press mate

he benched 200 in a shirt the other day and does 180 raw!!!!!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

yea, it allways amazes me how easy it is to get teck spot on when its easy and so impossible when its hard!

the 140 went up with out any hassle, but by this point we had been training for about an hour!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Ooh rick, you embarrass me!

I would happly swap it to be able to deadlift on a axel with out straps!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> yea, it allways amazes me how easy it is to get teck spot on when its easy and so impossible when its hard!
> 
> the 140 went up with out any hassle, but by this point we had been training for about an hour!


what are you 2 weighing in at ?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Im currently just over 18 stone about 115kg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good stuff rick, how tall are you, do you train with a few guys or on your own typically- for you what are the positives/negatives of this, been weighing this up myself.
> 
> Im 6ft exactly mate, just under 18 stone have lost a lot of size but havent been eating right
> 
> ...


I always do gym work alone, an have only done a little event work but had Siovrhyl from here help me with my event stuff initially and hes a UK strongest man competitior so helped me sh!tloads but trained alot better today being around the lads, all very strong and all pushing ourselves great atmosphere.

I will always do gym work on my own and have always got on well that way.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> what are you 2 weighing in at ?


Im just under 18 at the mo ewen, diets been **** and need to do a little bit of gay rep work put some size back on lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good pressing from both of you at that weight .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Skinny buggers lol. Seriously some great work being done here and huge credit to you all. I love a wander through the strongman journals as this sort of stuff is really my first love and I would swap this bodybuilding nonesense in a second to go back to it if I could lol. Keep up the good work guys:thumb:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had the tom tits all week, so lost half a stone nearly! we will have to do it again some time rick!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mg: Absolutely brill.. Rick and your friend benchbum.. i absolutely love, love, love the strongman stuff.. wow.. still picking up ma jaw... well done... more please :thumb: :001_tt2:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> I have had the tom tits all week, so lost half a stone nearly! we will have to do it again some time rick!


Ye mate deffo great session


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Skinny buggers lol. Seriously some great work being done here and huge credit to you all. I love a wander through the strongman journals as this sort of stuff is really my first love and I would swap this bodybuilding nonesense in a second to go back to it if I could lol. Keep up the good work guys:thumb:


you could cheer on from the side lines with your budgie smugglers fake tan and baby oil ...

just make sure any sheep arent reflecting on your shimmer you might need to run back to england :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> mg: Absolutely brill.. Rick and your friend benchbum.. i absolutely love, love, love the strongman stuff.. wow.. still picking up ma jaw... well done... more please :thumb: :001_tt2:


Cheers hun hows the elbow??

will try get some more vid in hre of our strongman sessions as they are cool to watch


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers hun hows the elbow??
> 
> will try get some more vid in hre of our strongman sessions as they are cool to watch


:drool:yeah, soooo cool, always loved the strongman stuff..recording and rewatching all the uk strongman stuff on at the mo.. so good to see you guys hard at it ,and thanx the elbow is getting a lot better, combined physio and patience..cheers hun x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> you could cheer on from the side lines with your budgie smugglers fake tan and baby oil ...
> 
> just make sure any sheep arent reflecting on your shimmer you might need to run back to england :lol:


Gonna start a trend of going on stage in camo shorts lol.

I think running is beyond me these days That's why I can't do strongman - too much running about


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats some grip that pal! Awesome work


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :drool:yeah, soooo cool, always loved the strongman stuff..recording and rewatching all the uk strongman stuff on at the mo.. so good to see you guys hard at it ,and thanx the elbow is getting a lot better, combined physio and patience..cheers hun x


Glad the elbow is good, will have a pop into your journal in a bit hun

Ye look out for Si and Rich Smith on UK's strongest man, both beast train at our gym!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> Thats some grip that pal! Awesome work


Cheers mate thanks for popping in :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Strong pulling fella, ALL back!

If Im not getting raped tomorrow, i'll post up am up date in ewens journal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Strong pulling fella, ALL back!
> 
> If Im not getting raped tomorrow, i'll post up am up date in ewens journal


Cheers fella was shot by time we did axle deads for reps

Form was shocking, glad I filmed it as I never realised my form was so off, rectify this now and go for 280 before xmas

Look forward to hearing updates and results from tmoz, sure Ewen will give his damn best efforts!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just quick input, body is a mess today

Feels like Ive been hit by a train, love it :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Just quick input, body is a mess today
> 
> Feels like Ive been hit by a train, love it :thumb:


Thats always good to hear


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Im fine, pretty standard sesh for us fella!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Just quick input, body is a mess today
> 
> Feels like Ive been hit by a train, love it :thumb:


I bet you love it though...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Im fine, pretty standard sesh for us fella!


Lol its the cleans that fcked me up mate, not used to them traps and upper back nice and sore from them though

You managed much food down ya, not got sh!ts??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> I bet you love it though...


Yes mate got to love it havent you, should get some nice growth in upper back muscles from the cleans

going to blast triceps in about an hour :thumb:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have managed a few thousand today, feeling much better thanks!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> I have managed a few thousand today, feeling much better thanks!


good man :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Will be following your journal 2 mate as looks good as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Will be following your journal 2 mate as looks good as well :thumbup1:


Cheers mate Im smashing PBs everywhere lately so stay tuned for a 280 deadlift vid before xmas :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright guys today was a dynamic effort and rep work workout and there for light but will do me a lot of good as maxed out a fair bit recently and need some more strength building rather than testing, will be going for more maxes xmas time

axle clean and press (dynamic effort, speed and technique training)

80kx3 reps for 8 sets

strict shoulder press standing without belt

60kx10 reps x 5 sets

close grip bench

60kx5

80kkx5

100kx5

110kx3

120kx1

100kx5

dumbell tricep extention 5 sets of 15 reps

done, tri's were bursting, plan on keeping in plenty of tri and press work to catch up with my deadlift and squat, felt good light but nice and fast and bit of a pump going,

food and UK strongest man tonight ....BOOM


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Intense hun,, nuther good un... :thumbup1: what else do you do for tris only?x


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate Im smashing PBs everywhere lately so stay tuned for a 280 deadlift vid before xmas :thumb:


nice 1 will be good to see.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Intense hun,, nuther good un... :thumbup1: what else do you do for tris only?x


Cheers hun

Usually close grip press, dips, extentions with ezy bar lying or few pushdowns

But have neglected tris alot as have always been my weakness so they fck with my head a bit as does all pressing

trouble is I live for deadlift and squats but hate pressing, next 12 months im going to learn to love them and become the best presser i can possibly be!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> nice 1 will be good to see.


Did 275 last friday, will go for 280 xmas for sure

thanks for popping in dude, hows training going for you mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Did 275 last friday, will go for 280 xmas for sure
> 
> thanks for popping in dude, hows training going for you mate


cool thats a good weight that, Training is going good got a pb today and am sure I will get more in the next month or so,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> cool thats a good weight that, Training is going good got a pb today and am sure I will get more in the next month or so,


good man sounds like your on the right path for your powerlifting meet buddy nice work


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate Im smashing PBs everywhere lately so stay tuned for a 280 deadlift vid before xmas :thumb:


OK Vernon...... 

Nice work m8, out of interest how much can you strictly shoulder press as a 1RM >


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

switch said:


> OK Vernon......
> 
> Nice work m8, out of interest how much can you strictly shoulder press as a 1RM >


100K or there abouts mate, all done standing

my pressing power is sh!t compared to lower body and leg power, but Im working on it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> 100K or there abouts mate, all done standing
> 
> my pressing power is sh!t compared to lower body and leg power, but Im working on it


yeah so is mine ..... :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i Would love a fckin log press like your mate

it will get there if I man up and hit my weak points lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> 100K or there abouts mate, all done standing
> 
> my pressing power is sh!t compared to lower body and leg power, but Im working on it





ewen said:


> yeah so is mine ..... :whistling:


This is true of all the best lifters:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i Would love a fckin log press like your mate
> 
> it will get there if I man up and hit my weak points lol


haha .

i love the hussefell stone carry event that is the one event im looking for in a comp .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is true of all the best lifters:whistling:


your a good log presser arent you ming ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> your a good log presser arent you ming ?


I'm better at picking things up than pressing them lol. I think I told you that at my first strongman I couldn't get one rep with the log lol. Trained the lift like a fanatic so that embarrassment didn't happen again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm better at picking things up than pressing them lol. I think I told you that at my first strongman I couldn't get one rep with the log lol. Trained the lift like a fanatic so that embarrassment didn't happen again


good man, I bet you could teach us younguns alot Ming

How many strongman comps did you do mate??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> good man, I bet you could teach us younguns alot Ming
> 
> How many strongman comps did you do mate??


I only did five in total Rick. I was never really a strongman, just joined in to make up the numbers and because it was fun. Wish I'd known then what I know now and I would have given it a good go.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm better at picking things up than pressing them lol. I think I told you that at my first strongman I couldn't get one rep with the log lol. Trained the lift like a fanatic so that embarrassment didn't happen again


hence the name ming the merciless was born ... i heard ming left bloody corpses of once great warriors where ming had been so relentless showboating his lifting prowess


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> hence the name ming the merciless was born ... i heard ming left bloody corpses of once great warriors where ming had been so relentless showboating his lifting prowess


And I did not think them too many.... 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> like the look of that workout, with overheads I just trained em like a olympic lifter, lots of speed strength work 70% pushed it up fairly fast , the odd week of bands added & changing bars now and again, Im trying to like overheads as much as deadlifting but it aint happening :beer:


I hear you josh

I just need to rest my body from maxing out and start building up strength now,

Im going to buy some bands this time next year or something, can easily get my pressing up a fair bit just by training it more


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its funny coz my pressing is better than my lifting but both are **** poor !!!!

I think i would like to press 100kg more than a big bench or squat or dead


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Its funny coz my pressing is better than my lifting but both are **** poor !!!!
> 
> I think i would like to press 100kg more than a big bench or squat or dead


its a funny old game we do isnt it

Ive just been watching loads of the best pressers in the world, poundstone, savickas, and Im going to dedicate my self to this becoming my strength!!

hope training well your end mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> its a funny old game we do isnt it
> 
> Ive just been watching loads of the best pressers in the world, poundstone, savickas, and Im going to dedicate my self to this becoming my strength!!
> 
> hope training well your end mate


Nothing to report my end, Minor glitch !!!

I guess my almost fasination with overhead pressing comes from watching strongman as a kid and seeing some great pressing. Always thought steve brookes with his massive shoulders looked great and something about the fact that the weight is at the furthest point away from your body when you press is impressive to me. Glen ross used to press without engaging any of his body which was cool


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Nothing to report my end, Minor glitch !!!
> 
> I guess my almost fasination with overhead pressing comes from watching strongman as a kid and seeing some great pressing. Always thought steve brookes with his massive shoulders looked great and something about the fact that the weight is at the furthest point away from your body when you press is impressive to me. Glen ross used to press without engaging any of his body which was cool


Glen is one of my all time heros in strength sports

Hes is what power is all about, a big man that can lift silly heavy weight with brute strength

His appolons axle is damn scary, he cleans it like it weighs 100k and presses it strict with no effort at all, super wide grip aswell I notice, savickas is much the same in technique incredible tricep and delt strength.

Awesome power!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Glen is one of my all time heros in strength sports
> 
> Hes is what power is all about, a big man that can lift silly heavy weight with brute strength
> 
> ...


Yeah there pressing is strict and knowing what it takes to keep it strict makes it all the more impressive to see it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought would post a few vids in here to keep my focused on pressing lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mark clean is incredible


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Mark clean is incredible


It is power at its rawest form, Glen make it look so hard until its in the press


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> It is power at its rawest form, Glen make it look so hard until its in the press


Mark is one of the most powerful men to ever walk the planet, guys was not like a human he resembles more of a alpha silverback gorilla

I may be wrong but Im sure he held world records in squat and bench before at 17 years old or something like that

all natural aswell so is said??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive been watching the old uk's strongest man on you tube with glen ross in em. http://www.youtube.com/user/strongmantv?feature=g-all


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Ive been watching the old uk's strongest man on you tube with glen ross in em. http://www.youtube.com/user/strongmantv?feature=g-all


They are awesome mate watched them all alot

great inspiration for lifting and eating :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> They are awesome mate watched them all alot
> 
> great inspiration for lifting and eating :thumb:


the giants live starts on the 20th then worlds strongest man on the 27th on channel 5, well cant wait to watch.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont know much about mark henry but i will read about him now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I dont know much about mark henry but i will read about him now


all you need to know is ...POWER


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck mate, subbed! 

Hows the cycle going? I've not read the whole thread yet!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> Good luck mate, subbed!
> 
> Hows the cycle going? I've not read the whole thread yet!


was crap at first running lixus but switched to 600mg homebrew test 3 weeks ago and is amazing lol

going to do a little blast in jan so should be a 290 deadlift and 245 squat on the cards for then :thumb:

thanks for popping in buddy


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad it's going well! 

Would love to home brew some Test myself, but can't source the raw ingredients!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym

hamstring curls on machine

5 sets heavyish not sure weight of stack??? 20 reps or so per set to pre exhaust then

stiff legged deadlifts standing on 3 inch timber

5 sest of 160k x 5 reps (constant tension all way through)

good mornings 3 sets of 60k for 12 reps

blasted core..

done!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't like the sound of that straight leg deadlift with 160kg I did it with 60 and it felt hard and damn painful LOL

Good to see your training is going well fella.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

all ricks deads are stiff legged


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

You coming to play Tommoro


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> You coming to play Tommoro


cant 2moz mate, working

what events you training??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> im confident lixus isnt dosed at what it says.


utter sh!t mate all did was shut me down bad and did nothing else

got some very nice brew though now haha


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Deads, need to make up for my appalling performance last week!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> based on results of current gb pharmaceuticals using about same dose as last cycle results so far blow that other sh1t out of the water.


Ive heard bad review about GB also, maybe fakes or certain batches??

I no need to worry now haha, I will always use homebrew for my test forever more its the fckin bollox and virtually free


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Deads, need to make up for my appalling performance last week!


Oh no chance mate even if i get rained off my hammies are killing from yesterday

make sure you smash 280 mate and get it on vid pal :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> probably spiked with methyl test as well lol, will get better quality next time.


?? whats that mate lol

im just running test ananthate 600mg a week lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

**** workout felt weak

been soaked through all day in mud in work generally sh!t day

bench

warmup

100kx1

120kx1

140x2

dbell press 4 sets 6 reps

chins bodyweight x 10 reps for 4 sets

one ar db row

fcked off, need to up my game and sort my crap out and eat better and learn not to bench like a fckin girl


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> **** workout felt weak
> 
> been soaked through all day in mud in work generally sh!t day
> 
> ...


Workout felt weak .... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... weak ....... 140Kg ..... weak ...... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho

Wish I was that weak again!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Workout felt weak .... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... weak ....... 140Kg ..... weak ...... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho
> 
> Wish I was that weak again!


lol, its a total headfck mate, i know it isnt weak but considering im deadliftin 275 and probly got 285 in me soon and squat 235 my benching and pressing is P!ss poor

i benched 100 when i was 15 still in school and 160 2 years ago or so and for some reason cant even get up to 150 these days


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> it's crazy powerfull and said to be be in some of the products "spiked " that shouldnt be as strong as they were, short "m1t".


whats this your gb stuff??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> no that was just a joke lol, in some of the american old pro-hormones now banned this was supposed to be happening, cheaper raw ingrediants more harsh but more effective.
> 
> hitting pbs on gb stuff now at 600mg every 5-6 days sometimes forget lol, just straight test cypionate.


O right im with you now lol

i dont find drugs that important in strength for me, ive hit tonnes of pb's when off for long periods if training is right

I suppose helps recovery more than anything


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

went gym today after another hard day on the stones in the freezing wet wales haha

just did some light bodybuilding type stuff

shoulder press

dbell press

lat raises

tricep dbell ext

pushdowns

25 mins very light and quick

need a good rest and feed this weekend fell tired as hell


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> went gym today after another hard day on the stones in the freezing wet wales haha
> 
> just did some light bodybuilding type stuff
> 
> ...


i hate working for a living , i had to hand dig a hole the other day and use wheel barrow then move it 50 yards and hand ball into truck i turned it into a training session strongman style .

stone carry for distance m8


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i hate working for a living , i had to hand dig a hole the other day and use wheel barrow then move it 50 yards and hand ball into truck i turned it into a training session strongman style .
> 
> stone carry for distance m8


I honestly dont mind my job mate but yes very hard graft

training just need to sort a proper routine out and eat more diet has been poo for weeks now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I honestly dont mind my job mate but yes very hard graft
> 
> training just need to sort a proper routine out and eat more diet has been poo for weeks now


what im doing is pretty much 3x3 on compounds and going for 3x5 4x5 then 5x5 when i can then 4x8 assistance thats my basic template but i veer away alot on the compounds going for more sets of 1`s and 2`s so need to raine it back in to more of the above .

now im lined up for comps i can break down the events so instead of bicep curls it would be log cleans and log curls . for my legs ill do 3x3 squats then jump squats 5x8 on a laying down squat machine then im gonna do 100kg lunges 5 per leg then 4x8 hams .

have a write down what works for you and try it you train alone so not restricted by a partner .

im ditching bench press too for heavy triceps and light delts then heavy shoulders and light triceps so hit my pressing twice a week .

keeping protein high and gear recovery will be good as long as food is good too .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for that post mate reall big help

will do exactly what you said with writing down etc

deffo mate cheer reps for you


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> went gym today after another hard day on the stones in the freezing wet wales haha
> 
> just did some light bodybuilding type stuff
> 
> ...


Hey hun, sounds like a good training session tho.. least you managed to haul your a55 to the gym after a hard days graft, sometimes, especially at the end of a hard working week, you just wana rest and take it easy... so dont get all down on yerself about it, your allowed to be tired.. hope you have a good rest over the weekend and back to it... full on .. on Monday.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, sounds like a good training session tho.. least you managed to haul your a55 to the gym after a hard days graft, sometimes, especially at the end of a hard working week, you just wana rest and take it easy... so dont get all down on yerself about it, your allowed to be tired.. hope you have a good rest over the weekend and back to it... full on .. on Monday.. :thumbup1:


cheers hun

just letting it get to me a bit things should be fine again next week if get my food down my :thumb:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you not written down what you do before Rick?

As Ewen said above, it's well worth it as it really keeps you on track and focused with what you need to get out of a session, you can always add extra to it if you fancy.

Either way have fun with it


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

i've started writing down my workouts, gives me a lot more focus and drive and help me see's where i'm going etc...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I always right down what I have trained but never have a set routine so some days I just do any old shyte and hope for best and max out too much when shouldnt

Its worked this far lol but need a real planed out route to my goals now :thumb:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I always right down what I have trained but never have a set routine *so some days I just do any old shyte and hope for best and max out too much when shouldnt*
> 
> Its worked this far lol but need a real planed out route to my goals now :thumb:


feel you with that mate!! Writing it down for me keeps me focused on what I need to be doing, hitting it hard and correctly, not doing 900 sets of flat bench then another 200 of decline.... Prefer writing it down as makes me realise where I need to up the weight and keep focused instead of doing all unessecary sets etc...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BBK said:


> feel you with that mate!! Writing it down for me keeps me focused on what I need to be doing, hitting it hard and correctly, not doing 900 sets of flat bench then another 200 of decline.... Prefer writing it down as makes me realise where I need to up the weight and keep focused instead of doing all unessecary sets etc...


deffo mate my problem is maxing out too often I always do similar volume just too hevay too much


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I normally go too light being too scared to go too heavy too quick, hence the stupid amount of sets... lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Decided that routine from now over xmas and into jan will be...

monday-bench, upper back, light triceps

tuesday-squats and leg work, core

Wednesday-rest

Thursday-overhead and delt work, triceps

Friday- Deadlift and accessory

also just made a load of food for tmorrow this weekend I have reflected on previous weeks and can see I need to pull my fingers out and starting making an effort tbf, food has been next to nothing and sleep crap, will make sure its sorted


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks ok rick will wait to see exercises and reps sets .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> looks ok rick will wait to see exercises and reps sets .


I hate routines but got to be done if want to improve lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i know but if you go wrong or dont make gains you can go back and see what you did to make gains .


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Decided that routine from now over xmas and into jan will be...
> 
> monday-bench, upper back, light triceps
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate how many reps/sets and at what intensity?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Decided that routine from now over xmas and into jan will be...
> 
> monday-bench, upper back, light triceps
> 
> ...


Looks like a solid template. Think I might do something similar next year actually if I can handle training 4 days a week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

went gym today swapped chest day for deadlift as chest is still sore so will be that way round from now

went in to practise better form and work on technique today, felt tired and bit fluey but was ok day

deads from floor .....no straps just belt

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

speed deadlifts from floor 180kx2 reps for 6 sets

BB rows 4 sets

t bar rows 4 sets

done feel very tired and weak and head is a bit not motivated at the mo, proper head fck

keep thinking why am i even fckin training??? not sure why but have had mega stressfull day??

diet today has been

7.00-10 whole eggs, porridge milk

10.00-350g mince, pasta

12.30-350g mince pasta

3.30-350g mince pasta

6.00-prawn curry and rice

8.10-pro recover

will eat a big meal at 9 then small one at 10.30

belt on here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> went gym today swapped chest day for deadlift as chest is still sore so will be that way round from now
> 
> went in to practise better form and work on technique today, felt tired and bit fluey but was ok day
> 
> ...


your training to be the biggest baddest strongest man on the planet are you not ?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

beast, all I've got to say


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Really?? 10 Eggs??- not a typo?? Wow you sure know how to fuel your tank hun... :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers guys yes need some pick me up I think

I agree Josh this weather is **** im out in it all fckin day long aswell get home soaked lol

I feel a bit burnt out so going to take the weights light for a bit me thinks and get it together


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Really?? 10 Eggs??- not a typo?? Wow you sure know how to fuel your tank hun... :thumb:


6 every morning for me. 

Good lifts there pal, shame about the flue thing, seems to be hitting a few people..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Really?? 10 Eggs??- not a typo?? Wow you sure know how to fuel your tank hun... :thumb:


Hey Hun , yes that right no typo lol

Im trying to gain some weight as have not gained much muscle since losing it on layoff after summer


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> 6 every morning for me.
> 
> Good lifts there pal, shame about the flue thing, seems to be hitting a few people..


Thanks mate was going ot go heavier and try for 280 but I know when Im beaten up a bit lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate was going ot go heavier and try for 280 but I know when Im beaten up a bit lol


You certainly have to be carefull in that situation, many a men have fallen, (usually flat on their face) from trying to lift heavy when ill.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You certainly have to be carefull in that situation, many a men have fallen, (usually flat on their face) from trying to lift heavy when ill.


but if you do not try for glory how will one ever know if glory can be had ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> but if you do not try for glory how will one ever know if glory can be had ?


Now your trying to get all Zen Bhudism on me aren't you?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> but if you do not try for glory how will one ever know if glory can be had ?


You sound like fcuking Yoda, :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Now your trying to get all Zen Bhudism on me aren't you?


ghandi mate ghandi


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> it's this rubbish weather, makes everything harder, get some vit d3 rick 3000iu lack of sunshine mate.


Yeah ive started supping Vit D has ben making me feel bit beter I think


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> absolutely mate just make sure to balance it out with a 1tsp of cod liver oil ,vit d3 dosing is a bit of a balancing act with vitamin a, 1 tsp cod liver covers it, key ingrediant for magnesium absorbtion , then magnesium goes onto being the key for calcium absorbtion for bone density.
> 
> what brand of d3 are you using, prefer vega or better you oral spray, great immediate absorbtion quick cheap as well.


I always supp Vit A with Vit D and always supp fish oils as well so hopefully that should cover it. Dunno mate just some cheap crap where do you get your vits etc from?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> glucosamine from easyvit super cheap here- vit d3 any spray form for oral use, whatever is cheapest, effervescent vit c tabs from asda , any cheap cold processed cod liver oil I can find, swanson Alpha lipoic acid -water and fat soluble antioxidant, couple diffrent tinctures I use nature's answer valerian for sleep / rhodiola for tough mornings -have periods of mild depression but not so much when Im training for a competition like now, cheapest price i can find. & then whatever performance or fatloss supps Im trialling from bbw better body sports and chaparral labs.


Cool, didnt know you could get vit d in spray form does it taste horrible? lipoic acid not supping that might add it to the list lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick, are you doing Celtic Carnage in Feb?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick i aint been on here in a while so just done a catch up on your journal and 140 bench and your feeling weak !!!! thats strong. I undererstand that it feels weak to you but you dont stick to your benching like your squats and deads so thats pretty good really


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Big Man!

Hope you have a good one with the Family


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Merry Xmas big guy how many turkeys you gonna down


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas Rick mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Merry Xmas big guy how many turkeys you gonna shag?


Bit harsh mate?

Have a top Christmas Rick. Huge lifts await you in the New Year:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Rick, are you doing Celtic Carnage in Feb?


Not too sure yet mate as feel weak at the mo and I would be against some of the strongest men in uk there, will probably wait for a comp in early summer as am moving house in january also so head wont be fully in it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Rick i aint been on here in a while so just done a catch up on your journal and 140 bench and your feeling weak !!!! thats strong. I undererstand that it feels weak to you but you dont stick to your benching like your squats and deads so thats pretty good really


your very right mate head up my ar£e lately dont know why lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the message guys hope you all have a great xmas aswell and good luck in the new year :thumb:

I went to train today but didn texpect much as went out for work do on thursday and still feel ruff as hell and eating has been crap but hey ho I very rarely drink so wont be doing it again till next xmas probably so dont feel too guilty

Log clean and press

warmup

80kx1

90kx1

100kx1 pb

110kx half ....failed just over head clean was easy just need more tricep power chuffed still as heaviest Ive gone on log and was close

Axle deadlift coke can thickness bar no straps

180kx1

220kx1

230kx1

250kx failed at around knee height back didnt want to play grip was solid just not there today, p!ssed me off as this is a baby weight for me usually but have neglected legs lately and maybe thats why??

babrell incline press

100k x 6 reps x 6 sets

decline bench barbell

120kx 5 reps x 4 sets

140kx 1 x 1 set

pressing was all easy dont know what happened with deads today not sure, rest up now and eat like mad ready for big lifts in 2012 :thumb:

thanks for support guys


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BRING ON 2012!!!!!!...............


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry christmas big guy.. have a good day.. hope santas good to you x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Merry christmas big guy.. have a good day.. hope santas good to you x


Thanks alot hun you too x


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Good workout there, don't have to brake records to get the benefit out of lifting! Rest and Christmas dinner well deserved! :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Avena said:


> Good workout there, don't have to brake records to get the benefit out of lifting! Rest and Christmas dinner well deserved! :thumb:


Thanks Av hope all is well in your training


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda, Rick.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda, Rick.


Thanks very much pal, same to you and family :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

merry xmas matey, looking forward to seeing your big numbers (sounded less gay in my head) next year!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> think next year is going to be a good year for both us, happy xmas.


Thanks mate

Hopefully ye

Happy xmas bud


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> merry xmas matey, looking forward to seeing your big numbers (sounded less gay in my head) next year!


Thanks mate and yourself

Haha hope so mate really do want some decent lifts next year :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours Rick


Thanks alot buddy same to you mate wish you all the best pal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gym tonight was as follows

deadlift from 17 inch blocks just belt no straps

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

240kx1

260kx1

300kx2....form was crap but working on it, grip was solid no straps needed at all

light speed effort squats

140kx3 reps for 6 sets

light speed deads working technique

140kx3 reps for 6 sets

done

for some reason knees are in agony this week so hindering me a little, havent hardly eaten and head is fckin with me no motivation etc lately dont know why seem a bit depressed as well, did todays workout on just 1 small meal all day and working aswell.

will try and sort my head out asap and eat more as lost alot of muscle mass and feel crap in general

will also work on using legs more for all deadlifting to ensure my 300 goes up from floor this summer!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hope your motivation returns asap for u Rick. Nice vid! x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hope your motivation returns asap for u Rick. Nice vid! x x


Thanks hun so do I head is really messing with my progress lately


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks hun so do I head is really messing with my progress lately


Just ignore everything else and focus on your goals. Whatever is causing u to feel down will eventually sort itself. Stay positive x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Just ignore everything else and focus on your goals. Whatever is causing u to feel down will eventually sort itself. Stay positive x x


Thanks queenie

Hopefully can sort it and get back into the training properly :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> shedloads of back power , bit more drive of the floor and it's straight in the bag, within 2 months & nice blocks by the way, bar doesnt look to bad at all either, also feeling it lately, laying off stims again and getting few more early nights and eating a bit more food, de-loading on some lifts & switching over exercises to refresh the mind as well.


Thanks Josh

Yes my back and legs are both strong just dont like working together lol

the blocks are awesome a lad who competes in wales strongest man made them hes a joiner and pulls over 350 so has a good chance of getting into UK's over next few years

how do you find laying off the stims mate, notice much difference

I never use stims but sometime have a red bull or strong coffe here and there


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice lifting rick, I am sure your feeling a bit low is due to time of year and stuff. Get some good sleep behind you and as soon as the beard starts growing you will be like a raging neandethal again !!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Good video mate :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Nice lifting rick, I am sure your feeling a bit low is due to time of year and stuff. Get some good sleep behind you and as soon as the beard starts growing you will be like a raging neandethal again !!!


Cheers for the support fella im sure your right :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Good video mate :thumb:


cheers buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> just notice 1st thing in morning , more fresh & then I have to scale back the dose of the stims as they tend to just make me bit to wired once I put them back in, makes sense to do it at christmas as im off work completely so it's easy to cut out the black coffee as well for a bit of time, definetly get bit better quality sleep.


yes mate will do you the world of good im sure, I dont use any but as said have coffe through the day so similar thing really

I hate the wired feeling when training and after so never bothered, although smashed a few red bulls before my last pb and worked a treat aswell as some smelling salts which was first time, damn they are strong haha

where do you buy your salts from mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yes mate will do you the world of good im sure, I dont use any but as said have coffe through the day so similar thing really
> 
> I hate the wired feeling when training and after so never bothered, although smashed a few red bulls before my last pb and worked a treat aswell as some smelling salts which was first time, damn they are strong haha
> 
> where do you buy your salts from mate


chemist is where i got my salts from .

you can get nose tork off strength shop .

hope you had a good xmas fella


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> chemist is where i got my salts from .
> 
> you can get nose tork off strength shop .
> 
> hope you had a good xmas fella


thanks for that mate

yes was ok, glad its all over tbh and can focus on 2012

did you have a great xmas mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> strengthshop but dont work that well for me,I deal with strong glass cleaners regurlarly so they are fairly inneffective, cant say I got any noticable effect from them at all.


well ive had some horrible stuff up my nose before lol this **** nearly KO'd me

Ill ask him what it was lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks for that mate
> 
> yes was ok, glad its all over tbh and can focus on 2012
> 
> did you have a great xmas mate?


yeah was glad for a break .

got jungle boy down this aft we gonna deadlift and ohp tomorrow gonna smash the little childalike up :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah was glad for a break .
> 
> got jungle boy down this aft we gonna deadlift and ohp tomorrow gonna smash the little childalike up :lol:


haha great stuff mate enjoy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rick get your picture up in the beard thread you bumhole !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> rick get your picture up in the beard thread you bumhole !!!


Just posted in there now fella haha

no pics till finished from me


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heyup, just had a quick flick through the last couple of days on your journal.. would you believe it... you finally got your vid up... good going hun...can only get better eh!! hope your mojo returns soon and you get right back on it... go smash it in 2012... :thumb :x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Heyup, just had a quick flick through the last couple of days on your journal.. would you believe it... you finally got your vid up... good going hun...can only get better eh!! hope your mojo returns soon and you get right back on it... go smash it in 2012... :thumb :x


Thanks for the support hun means alot, ye the plan is to get the 300kg from the floor before april, see how it goes, legs have lost a bit of strength recently and been neglected a little so sort that out asap.

Dont know whats wrong with my lack of appetite and motivation lately I feel training is pointless but hey ho will try sort it

How training your end hun


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks for the support hun means alot, ye the plan is to get the 300kg from the floor before april, see how it goes, legs have lost a bit of strength recently and been neglected a little so sort that out asap.
> 
> Dont know whats wrong with my lack of appetite and motivation lately I feel training is pointless but hey ho will try sort it
> 
> How training your end hun


Yes, go get that darned 300... make it your prisoner!!!!... as for the appetite and motivation thing, we all have little spells now and again.. give yourself a couple of days and you will be out of it .. its maybe the downside of all the excitement over christmas holidays and again a few regrets maybe for the year gone past... look forward Rick... keep your head up and focus ...that 300 will be yours like it or not!!.. im going good at the moment.. still getting physio but managing to continue with the split so far.. the elbow always tells me when its had enuf...  keep smiling chuck... and eating... 10 eggs :no: still cant get over that one..lol will keep popping in and will pm you to see how things are with you hun.. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Yes, go get that darned 300... make it your prisoner!!!!... as for the appetite and motivation thing, we all have little spells now and again.. give yourself a couple of days and you will be out of it .. its maybe the downside of all the excitement over christmas holidays and again a few regrets maybe for the year gone past... look forward Rick... keep your head up and focus ...that 300 will be yours like it or not!!.. im going good at the moment.. still getting physio but managing to continue with the split so far.. the elbow always tells me when its had enuf...  keep smiling chuck... and eating... 10 eggs :no: still cant get over that one..lol will keep popping in and will pm you to see how things are with you hun.. :thumb:


Thanks hun really nice post

will rep ypu when it will let me again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Training today was pretty good really felt very strong all the way through to be fair

Standing strict military press, no belt no leg drive

bar x 2 sets warmup

60kx 10 x 2

80kx 6 reps x 5 sets

90kx 3 reps x 1 set.................chuffed with these triceps are really coming on and getting strong now Im working my weak pressing

Seated behind the neck press

worked up to around 80k for 12 reps.......delts and tris pumped to fck

laterals x 3 sets by now delts were on fire

rack lockouts ( bench press position last 5 inch of movement to overload tris)

60kx5

100kx5

140kx5

180kx5............tris absoloutly bursting now and cramping up

close grip bench

60kx5

100kx5

120kx3

130kx1..PB..........had plenty more but no spotter very pleased with triceps strength coming on very well

pushdowns heavy weight not sure what it was in kilos??

did 4 sets working up to a heavy final set of 12

very pleased with my pressing coming on as has been neglected and was big weakness but is coming on well fast so chuffed bout that, close grip bench 130 fairly easy was main highlight


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> that's a fairly intense pressing session their good close grip especially.


Cheers mate yes felt awesome today

pressing is progressing fast as has been heavily neglected on past, very rarely did any overhead/tri/pressing work this year and it showed

will make sure stick at it now hard going to hammer tricep and delts hard this year should see some good numbers overhead soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate yes felt awesome today
> 
> pressing is progressing fast as has been heavily neglected on past, very rarely did any overhead/tri/pressing work this year and it showed
> 
> will make sure stick at it now hard going to hammer tricep and delts hard this year should see some good numbers overhead soon


hammer the big 4 and you will be statically powerful and hard to beat in a comp but get cardio in you to go for a run with your mrs in them valleys then knock her back door in lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hammer the big 4 and you will be statically powerful and hard to beat in a comp but get cardio in you to go for a run with your mrs in them valleys then knock her back door in lol


haha lmfao

yes mate hopefully will get some more power, funny you should mention cardio I feel well unfit lately especially when doing the deed in the bedroom lol

Going to deffo include some cardio soon and event training will start properly in february also so that will help

cheers mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha lmfao
> 
> yes mate hopefully will get some more power, funny you should mention cardio I feel well unfit lately especially when doing the deed in the bedroom lol
> 
> ...


my cardio is that bad my mrs has to go on top , i only last 45seconds due to being out of breathe if i could get to 60 my balls would be empty


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> my cardio is that bad my mrs has to go on top , i only last 45seconds due to being out of breathe if i could get to 60 my balls would be empty


Is that with or without the gas mask?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Is that with or without the gas mask?


i have to use my sleeping mask


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys intot 2012, quick update basically I am pretty happy with where i am Ive brought my weakness up alittle and pressing is on the up, deadlift is going ok and hit a 232.5 squat last month, wanted a little more from the lifts but hey ho got some hard training this montha nad hoping to get pretty damns big and strong this year.

Head is still a little here and there, but hopefully can sort this out, I need to as motivation is down and appetite is zero, Im still breaking PBs but could do even better, I have through my life suffered with depression alot and think a trip to the docs is on order as my life is getting quite effected by it lately and my mind is not healthy currently.

I have signed up for a comp in the summer just for fun a charity thing where I will be collecting sponsorship as it is required a minimum of 100 pound sponsorship to enter and Im sure if I pull my finger out I could get alot more and all goes to Chase childrens hospice, which is a great cause as far as Im concerned and if me entering can help raise a little then would be silly not too, and Im sure ill have fun in the process, events are as follows.......

open over 105 cat

1) One Hand Circus dumbell Press 65k most reps 60 sec

2) Farmers walk max 75 sec as many drops as you like- 130kg each hand 40 meters one turn

3) Truck Pull arm over arm - 14 tonnes 20meters + transit push 20meters

4) Axle Squat (most reps in 60 sec - 220kg)

5) Final event will be car deadlift or stones - to be confirmed.

Date will be weekend May or June to be confirmed

events look fun and charity so why not goves me something to train for

l


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like a great comp to enter. If you can set up sponsorship online then surely we could sponsor you and get that total up? x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck in the comp Rick!

Brilliant cause like you said.

Hope all goes to plan this year buddy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks a good comp mate! Like Queenie said if you could get something set up online Im sure you would get alot of support from fellow UKMers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys would mean alot if could get some money together and Im sure I will :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Well guys intot 2012, quick update basically I am pretty happy with where i am Ive brought my weakness up alittle and pressing is on the up, deadlift is going ok and hit a 232.5 squat last month, wanted a little more from the lifts but hey ho got some hard training this montha nad hoping to get pretty damns big and strong this year.
> 
> Head is still a little here and there, but hopefully can sort this out, I need to as motivation is down and appetite is zero, Im still breaking PBs but could do even better, I have through my life suffered with depression alot and think a trip to the docs is on order as my life is getting quite effected by it lately and my mind is not healthy currently.
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Sounds like a brilliant event hun, and even better that its for such a great cause... hope you get into the mindset and concentrate on regaining your motivation and hunger for the sport ... keep that head up and focus.. you can do it Rick.. :thumb :good luck hun.x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks hun support is much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Mate,

If you want, start a page on here - http://www.justgiving.com

That'll make it easy for us to donate :thumbup1:

Really easy to set up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> If you want, start a page on here - http://www.justgiving.com
> 
> ...


Wow cheers mate

Massive help will look at it and set it up when date of comp etc is confirmed will keep everyone posted

reps you way buddy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Wow cheers mate
> 
> Massive help will look at it and set it up when date of comp etc is confirmed will keep everyone posted
> 
> reps you way buddy!!!!


No problem Rick, lots of us i'm sure would donate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks a heavy-ass comp Rick

Awesome !

Set up that sponsorship thing


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That looks a heavy-ass comp Rick
> 
> Awesome !
> 
> Set up that sponsorship thing


Yes mate should be a great day of strongman

Will set the page up when the comp organiser gets back in touch with me and verifies my place etc

Thanks for the support mate means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> some good weights for you their & think you will do very well, would wish you good luck but dont think you need it, think you will be repping the axle squat within 2 months easily dont think the other events will give you too much problem if you were to do them right now.


There alot much stronger than me so will be happy to just to not come last haha

thanks mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> yeh but are they considerably older, my guess would be yes, they might be up to the weights more but have injuries and aches and pains me nor you have yet, and they arent as able to get as fired up due to newbie nerves, great source of on the day adrenaline.


dont know really just same numbers so age not relevant imo

Im not after anything other than a fun day and raise some money for charity I really couldnt care If I come last or first tbh


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll be down to donate once the page is sorted. Reckon you'll have no probs raising the minimum amount just through here chap!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> I'll be down to donate once the page is sorted. Reckon you'll have no probs raising the minimum amount just through here chap!


Thanks alot mate

I agree should raise much more easy

reps your way buddy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello big man, just reading through the journal. Seem to be ticking over, great video too. Had a good new year mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Hello big man, just reading through the journal. Seem to be ticking over, great video too. Had a good new year mate?


Alright pal long time no speak, where you been fella

Hope you all good and training and rugby going well mate

My training been ok not what I hoped but head is messing with that

New year was ok, you??


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Rick,

The comp looks good, will definately put some in the pot.

Where is the comp, would love to come along a give you some UKM Support if I can get there.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> The comp looks good, will definately put some in the pot.
> 
> Where is the comp, would love to come along a give you some UKM Support if I can get there.


Thanks mate appreciate all the support

will get all details as soon as mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright rick just let me know how to pop some money your way when the time comes :thumb:


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

try here rick set up a page then can donate easy http://www.justgiving.com/?gclid=CNyCn4Swsq0CFYILtAodVVkJtA


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

olliel said:


> try here rick set up a page then can donate easy http://www.justgiving.com/?gclid=CNyCn4Swsq0CFYILtAodVVkJtA


Thanks mate yer will set that page up when comp organisers verify my place etc

should be a great fun day, some strong mofos doing it

And a charity that help alot of sick children enjoy there last few memories and make dreams come true for these kids.

Some of the kids that the comp donated to last year unfortunately arent with us any more, puts things into perspective really!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> alright rick just let me know how to pop some money your way when the time comes :thumb:


Thanks alot fella , means alot :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just been reading up about the comp and few lads doing it who are beastly, and shifting numbers that are scary...

need to up my game if I want anything but last yikes :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Just been reading up about the comp and few lads doing it who are beastly, and shifting numbers that are scary...
> 
> need to up my game if I want anything but last yikes :thumb:


Plenty of time to destroy them Rick!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good to be back, hope you had a good one Rick, will be reading up and robbing some of your ideas,thoughts(not them ones) and routines :beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Plenty of time to destroy them Rick!


there are 10 in the opens buddy and some of them 300kg squatters so My aim realistically is anything over 6th place I will be very happy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Good to be back, hope you had a good one Rick, will be reading up and robbing some of your ideas,thoughts(not them ones) and routines :beer:


where you been fella

Was ok mate

Did you have a great xmas and new year??


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> there are 10 in the opens buddy and some of them 300kg squatters so My aim realistically is anything over 6th place I will be very happy


I imagine taking part will be the best buzz anyway!

It'll be a good day


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> I imagine taking part will be the best buzz anyway!
> 
> It'll be a good day


Oh deffo mate, this to me is not about winning, its about helping people out by doing something I thoroughly enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Oh deffo mate, this to me is not about winning, its about helping people out by doing something I thoroughly enjoy!


Its brilliant that you can put to use what you train!

I'll never do anything with my training, its purely cosmetic for me now - terrible isn't it!?!

All you guys who do strongman / strength training put it to use. I go to work in a shirt and tie and I don't compete :lol: One hell of a vein game :huh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Its brilliant that you can put to use what you train!
> 
> I'll never do anything with my training, its purely cosmetic for me now - terrible isn't it!?!
> 
> All you guys who do strongman / strength training put it to use. I go to work in a shirt and tie and I don't compete :lol: One hell of a vein game :huh:


If it makes you feel good and happy mate that to me is one hell of a good use


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> If it makes you feel good and happy mate that to me is one hell of a good use


Very true, the power of endorphins


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've every faith in you, mate, to match the lifts of others and, in time, exceed them:thumb: Just take your time in getting there. You are young and 300kg squats are easy when you're in your 30's:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i have faith in you, dont see the 300 as a threat mate, just smash them in the other lifts 

we all want you to beat em !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys

yes throwing myself in against some very experienced and super strong open competitors, they are all good guys and will be a great day just to compete against them and learn all I can :thumb:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

exactly mate, no1 goes straight in and wins it, they have all trained like animals for years and been beaten numerous times!

deffo gonna be amazing to get the experience


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tprice said:


> exactly mate, no1 goes straight in and wins it, they have all trained like animals for years and been beaten numerous times!
> 
> deffo gonna be amazing to get the experience


cheers mate off to gym in an hour to smash deadlift and squats

let fckin av it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Oh deffo mate, this to me is not about winning, its about helping people out by doing something I thoroughly enjoy!


:thumbup1:What a great sentiment Rick, very very positive.. and a lovely post to read... so proud...(cant rep u at the moment got to spread the love around abit first - but will when i can)... excellent stuff hun..xx and have and extra one x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:What a great sentiment Rick, very very positive.. and a lovely post to read... so proud...(cant rep u at the moment got to spread the love around abit first - but will when i can)... excellent stuff hun..xx and have and extra one x


Thanks hun

Hows training your end


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from gym, felt super strong all day, knew I was "ON" today

deadlift from floor, all without straps just belt at 220

warmup then...

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1............all these sets flew up so was time to hit a P fckin B .... :clap:

280kx1......PB.....came up fast, grinded out about from top of shin up to knee there lockout was peice of p!ss

285kxfailed.....failed at about top of shin but if I had got it past knee would of been mine easy, so not far off, quads let me down here

then banged out 220k x 10 reps

good mornings

70kx10 x 4 sets lower back was smashed at this point

hypers x 3 sets

leg curls done

300K is not far off at all, can feel it coming soon!!!!!!! Strong day felt awesome


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Just got back from gym, felt super strong all day, knew I was "ON" today
> 
> deadlift from floor, all without straps just belt at 220
> 
> ...


Good progress 285kg is a seriously good lift and 300kg will be insane, how long have you been focusing on the SM stuff?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Good progress 285kg is a seriously good lift and 300kg will be insane, how long have you been focusing on the SM stuff?


cheers buddy started in july 2011, did my first com with just 2 week training and came 2nd out of 35 from all over UK

so around 5-6 months ye

Got some big comps this year against some national open lads, monsters so need to get strong as fck haha

cheers for popping in mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant believe forgot my cam today as well :cursing:

285 vid soon enough though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome session Ricky

Smashed it !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome session Ricky
> 
> Smashed it !!!!


cheers buddy felt right on the ball today

Love those kind of day haha

also weighed myself today dead on 18 stone was very shocked as diet has been crap hardly anything eaten


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy started in july 2011, did my first com with just 2 week training and came 2nd out of 35 from all over UK
> 
> so around 5-6 months ye
> 
> ...


Well done in doing that well in your 1st comp, will keep an eye on this for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Well done in doing that well in your 1st comp, will keep an eye on this for sure :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy felt right on the ball today
> 
> Love those kind of day haha
> 
> also weighed myself today dead on *18 stone *was very shocked as diet has been crap hardly anything eaten


I think you are actually a beast


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

big session Rik, 300 very close now, get that vid up asap please


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> big session Rik, 300 very close now, get that vid up asap please


Was no video mate :no:, forgot cam

BUT......will go for 285 on film next week for sure and it will happen!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> congrats rick not far of 300 at all good going.


cheers mate was a grinding between shins and knee height though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good effort but if you could of pulled it from a little further up why didnt you ?

go back and do it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good effort but if you could of pulled it from a little further up why didnt you ?
> 
> go back and do it


Im weak as sh!t between shins and above knees, quads were shaking like amd trying to fight it but wasnt there

what you reckon will help??? front squats and quad work??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im weak as sh!t between shins and above knees, quads were shaking like amd trying to fight it but wasnt there
> 
> what you reckon will help??? front squats and quad work??


some rack pulls just below sticking point i think rep out and explode .

try some box jumps stand and jump onto a high platform this will help with explosiveness .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> some rack pulls just below sticking point i think rep out and explode .
> 
> try some box jumps stand and jump onto a high platform this will help with explosiveness .


cheers mate will incoporate both into my training next few weeks

was going to add box jumps anyway so sounds good, should make my lift much more explosive

reps your way mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate will incoporate both into my training next few weeks
> 
> was going to add box jumps anyway so sounds good, should make my lift much more explosive
> 
> reps your way mate


yeah im lacking a box at the gym as it had a big change round but soon as i can ill add em into my SM training .

in my gym we have an almost horizontal hack squat machine which can be set up so it hits sticking points i was doing weighted jump squats on these and found them good for explosive stuff too .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good advice from Ewen there, mate. I used to find partials were great for building my deads and squats. Good work Rick, very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good advice from Ewen there, mate. I used to find partials were great for building my deads and squats. Good work Rick, very impressive:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, my lockout is strong as week ago got the vid of me doing 300 x 2 from 17inch blocks with more in the tank

And I can get the bar going with explosive power but inbetween is the weak link lol

will work it hard as I can feel the 300 is close, so close haha

cheers for the support big man :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh and my hammies and glute are in agony today all through work lol


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Try some box squats they are f ' ing amazing for building explosive strength. Probably my second favourite exercise.


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck with the comp anyway mate.

Here's a quick article that might be helpful.

http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/ls9.htm


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers mate, I love box squats need to include them more tbh cheers pal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just back from gym, sh!t workout really but never mind

Knew it would be as was half asleep and exhausted from lugging boulders around in the rain all day lol

Standing strict shoulder press

warmup

60kx3

70kx3

80kx3

90kx3

100kx1...pb for strict but wobbles as knocked side of rack, fcked me off big time

bench

60kx2

100kx2

100kx2

100kx2....these felt really easy and fast so went heavy

120kx2...still very good form nice pasue at bottom and fast up

140kx1

150kx1.....nice and strict, pause at bottom

155kx failed just half way up spotter helped finish it

then did some chin with bidyweight for 8 reps, currently weigh 18 stone so were quite hard lol

done, need some rest and food and try better next week, bit fcked off really


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

how the fk do you military press so much! I weigh a fairly good size - 16 stone 6lbs at 6'4 and attempted 52.5kg today for 5x5 and it went... 53533. It's frustrating reading your journal compared to mine!! lol keep up the good work though looks like a great day other than clipping the rack.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheManners said:


> how the fk do you military press so much! I weigh a fairly good size - 16 stone 6lbs at 6'4 and attempted 52.5kg today for 5x5 and it went... 53533. It's frustrating reading your journal compared to mine!! lol keep up the good work though looks like a great day other than clipping the rack.


my pressing is way behind my squats and deads but its coming on to be fair

cheers mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Just back from gym, sh!t workout really but never mind
> 
> Knew it would be as was half asleep and exhausted from lugging boulders around in the rain all day lol
> 
> ...


head fuk hitting the rack m8


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> head fuk hitting the rack m8


yer mate was just as I unracked it caught slightly and sent me way off balance then went to press before energy was gone and was a right mess lol


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Am I supposed to be pressing like a front squat position because I've been taking a wideish bench press grip and pressing with my elbows flared. I just saw some vids on youtube and saw them using a front squat position - would this help me a little? I would've thought it would be harder as more ROM. Thanks mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good session though m8


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> big aint strong, strong is strong.


very true, ive been alot bigger in the past but weaker at the same time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TheManners said:


> Am I supposed to be pressing like a front squat position because I've been taking a wideish bench press grip and pressing with my elbows flared. I just saw some vids on youtube and saw them using a front squat position - would this help me a little? I would've thought it would be harder as more ROM. Thanks mate


Yes, elbows forward mate like a front squat, but holding the bar at bottom of hand


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks a good sesh to me Rick aint that a pb bench!? Or best for a while atleast..nice work


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

joshnow said:


> big aint strong, strong is strong.


True but I feel I should be able to do a lot more than that - I'm generally very weak at all pushing exercises and relatively good at pulling. I.e. 1RM bench is at about 87.5kg at the moment whilst I almost locked out 200kg DL. I guess the balance will come with time as I've only been training just over a year.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks a good sesh to me Rick aint that a pb bench!? Or best for a while atleast..nice work


I benched 160k when i was 18 mate , that was my pb bench lol, not really focused on ti till now since then really


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> it's crazy how strong some folk are relative to their size, does show you a hell of a lot is genetics and then mental focus, not even starting with those likkle chinese olympic weightlifters 60kg clean & jerk 130kg


Tom Martin for example


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I benched 160k when i was 18 mate , that was my pb bench lol, not really focused on ti till now since then really


lol fckinhell well its going in right direction reckon itll go up nicely with ya press


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> lol fckinhell well its going in right direction reckon itll go up nicely with ya press


Hopefully although Its only a bit of fun to me hence only doing it every 14 days or so

Overhead is my main focus


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

thats fkn stupid man crazy good genetics. I could probably push about 40kg back then I was around 11 stone at 6'4 lmao


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Hopefully although Its only a bit of fun to me hence only doing it every 14 days or so
> 
> Overhead is my main focus


Well you are a strongman so I should hope so


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Well you are a strongman so I should hope so


Ive got the crazy thought about if can get my lifts up alot and form better on deadlift I may just Go for a powerlifting comp

But we will see, got some big strongman comps coming up soon


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

nice lifts there mate what u weighing in at


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> why not compete in everything, lifes too short to not do everything right :beer:


Thats the plan, just cant see my benching ever being competitive

And would proba have to lose alot of weight and increase strength to be competitive

would love to do a meet for fun though so will see what happens


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

broch316 said:


> nice lifts there mate what u weighing in at


18 stone at the moment buddy

lifts arent bad but would like them alot more tbh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, Rick go for everything. I've done Olympic, then power, then strongman, so it is possible although I didn't uproot too many trees in any of them lol. When you get old you can switch to bodybuilding and get the complete set.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, Rick go for everything. I've done Olympic, then power, then strongman, so it is possible although I didn't uproot too many trees in any of them lol. When you get old you can switch to bodybuilding and get the complete set.


Thanks for thta mate, that grat coming from yourself :thumb:

I plan to take it as it all comes but my real passion is strongman, my number 1 aim is become a half decent open strongman in the next 3 years while age is on my side and still have exhausted tools


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks for thta mate, that grat coming from yourself  :thumb:
> 
> I plan to take it as it all comes but my real passion is strongman, my number 1 aim is become a half decent open strongman in the next 3 years while age is on my side *and still have exhausted tools*


??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> ??


Wrote that out a bit wrong pal sorry haha

I mean i have not yet exxhausted all my tools

what I meant was Im new to strength training and have barely even scratched the surface to speak, ive never followed a routine, diet has been crap, gear use has been minimal and when I master all these and put the icing on the cake should be able to be a fairly decent strongman IMO if I stick at it

Im rubbish at putting things in word but you get my drift lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol:

You will be an excellent strongman Rick!

You've got natural brute strength on your side. Nail the tech on all the different events and you have the potential to do extremely well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> :lol:
> 
> You will be an excellent strongman Rick!
> 
> You've got natural brute strength on your side. Nail the tech on all the different events and you have the potential to do extremely well


Thanks mate hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> :lol:
> 
> You will be an excellent strongman Rick!
> 
> You've got natural brute strength on your side. Nail the tech on all the different events and you have the potential to do extremely well


X2 mate. I'm expecting big things from you with the Strongman. A bit of variety will keep you interested in years to come though.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> :lol:
> 
> You will be an excellent strongman Rick!
> 
> You've got natural brute strength on your side. Nail the tech on all the different events and you have the potential to do extremely well


x3 there my friend...

Go For it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> X2 mate. I'm expecting big things from you with the Strongman. A bit of variety will keep you interested in years to come though.


Thanks mate I hope can achieve what I set out to :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> x3 there my friend...
> 
> Go For it


Thanks fella support much appreciated


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys decided to have a deload week today so will be 1 maybe 2 gym sessions tops this week but will start my first bit of cardio light to begin with and lots of stretching this week, gym sessions will be dynamic work only.

Next week will be more or less the same and then begins my new comp run up plans so will get alot more interesting as the intensity over feb/march/april will be full throttle balls to the walls, training like my life depends on it :thumb:

got a very busy month so thought best time to deload a little and come back fresh in feb for comp prep!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

best of luck with the cardio, i'm sure you'll come to hate it :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> best of luck with the cardio, i'm sure you'll come to hate it :lol:


cheers buddy

I quite enjoy cardio actually


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> *I quite enjoy cardio actually*


negged :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Deload sounds good Rick you've been smashing it lately plus with your physical job I reckon itll def do you some good man


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

There is no deaload, there is only eating and sleeping more


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Deload sounds good Rick you've been smashing it lately plus with your physical job I reckon itll def do you some good man


should do buddy

this month is going to be mega busy, Im moving into new house, starting a new business which ive been working onl for 5 months now and is nearly ready to launch and train and eat aswell as 8 hours 5 days a week in my job which i have to keep going as my new business wont make enough for quite sometime.

and ive got 16 weeks till my next comp, which im training for 1st place, no less so deloads now and smash it feb-april is the plan


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> There is no deaload, there is only eating and sleeping more


very true


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I also plan on coming in the biggest,strongest, fastest and fittest I have ever been for april so will be 100 percent dedicated from begining of feb onwards


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I also plan on coming in the biggest,strongest, fastest and fittest I have ever been for april so will be 100 percent dedicated from begining of feb onwards


 :thumb :Yes , im lovvving it... get on it big man... cant wait to read all about it....good luck with it all hun


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gym tonight was light as planned, was exhausted to the max from work today so glad really

bench dynamic effort

bar warmup x 2

60kx3x 4 sets

80kx3x4sets

100kx3 x 4 sets

decline bench

60kx3x3

100kx3x2

120kx3x2

treadmill inlcined x 20 mins at joggin pace

then went on a machin called grappler which is a basically a tread rope (like treadmill) facing up towrd ceiling, seated butt on seat

did 10 mins on this, this was great lactic acid buildup and endurance exersice, was burnng through delts,bis and lats badstyle

done,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Yes , im lovvving it... get on it big man... cant wait to read all about it....good luck with it all hun


Thanks alot hun hope your well  x


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> then went on a machin called grappler which is a basically a tread rope (like treadmill) facing up towrd ceiling, seated butt on seat


Sounds like a torture machine !

Just caught up on your journal m8, plugging away nicely and some lovely weight too m8 awesome stuff.

Subbed too thanks to Tass who showed me how it worked


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

switch said:


> Sounds like a torture machine !
> 
> Just caught up on your journal m8, plugging away nicely and some lovely weight too m8 awesome stuff.
> 
> Subbed too thanks to Tass who showed me how it worked


Thanks for popping in buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> dynamic effort, cough cough westide is that, you getting some bands then for the dynamic work , just sold all mine to new gym, their all loving using them & quite a few have started to change up their training quite a few guys have noticed they dont get as much shoulder discomfort which I expected due their being a far tighter and consistant contraction, rear delt smaller rear shoulder socket muscles get a hell of a workout as well.
> 
> quite happy where Im training now, & managed to pick up some clients , happy days.
> 
> have you done sled dragging before or just gpp westside work, general physical preparedness, have a few bits of summarised westside info if you want it.


No not westside mate just having an easy 2 weeks so decided to focus on speed

westside wouldnt suit me at all at the moment tp be honest mate

i havent done any sleg dragging , dont forget I have no access to any strongman equipment etc unless i travel 15 miles, and wihtout a car at the moment it is very rare i do lol


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> should do buddy
> 
> this month is going to be mega busy, Im moving into new house, starting a new business which ive been working onl for 5 months now and is nearly ready to launch and train and eat aswell as 8 hours 5 days a week in my job which i have to keep going as my new business wont make enough for quite sometime.
> 
> and ive got 16 weeks till my next comp, which im training for 1st place, no less so deloads now and smash it feb-april is the plan


What you gonna do with all that spare time you will have...:laugh:

Whats the business Rick, might be something some of us on here could use / need and put some custom your way?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> ok understand with the westside stuff and taking it easy for a few week will only make you stronger and something many guys dont do until they go backwards lol.
> 
> for sled -cheap version, crappy old tire , piece of rope, old crappy weight belt, any decent sized rock -put rock inside tire , rope tied through tire then around weight belt, heavy trips for strength work , lighter work for prehab recovery work, medium weight for warm up. no weight actually goes down on the joints so makes you stronger without putting extra strain directly down in compression on the joints.
> 
> ...


cant be fcked doing that

i will train my conditioning hard when i need to but no need yet

and im not doing westside and never will


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cant be fcked doing that
> 
> i will train my conditioning hard when i need to but no need yet
> 
> and im not doing westside and never will


Far too much hassle, just feed your Mrs up and drag her around cave man style


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows things rick ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

joshnow said:


> ok understand with the westside stuff and taking it easy for a few week will only make you stronger and something many guys dont do until they go backwards lol.
> 
> *for sled -cheap version, crappy old tire , piece of rope, old crappy weight belt, any decent sized rock -put rock inside tire , rope tied through tire then around weight belt, heavy trips for strength work , lighter work for prehab recovery work, medium weight for warm up. no weight actually goes down on the joints so makes you stronger without putting extra strain directly down in compression on the joints. *
> 
> ...


Retired Welsh fly half Neil 'Pit Pony' Jenkins used to do something similar I believe, old tractor tyre, chained to himself, running up and down streets where he lived. Nutter.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hows things rick ?


im really good actually mate thanks, you?

will pop in an chck out how your training is going now :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> im really good actually mate thanks, you?
> 
> will pop in an chck out how your training is going now :thumb:


good to hear mate 

im liking wendys so far mate it just suits me at mo that last all out set is just what i need but im natty at mo :thumbdown: and felt a bit powerless last few weeks but i have a feeling this will all change


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

right lads have decided to start the coan/phillipi deadlift routine next friday back into training

heard awesome things about it and seen people add some crazy weight to there PB

I will be shooting for 20 kg increase in 10 weeks,which wil bring my PB to 300kg, maybe bit optimistic but hey fck it I live for deadlifting :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> right lads have decided to start the coan/phillipi deadlift routine next friday back into training
> 
> heard awesome things about it and seen people add some crazy weight to there PB
> 
> I will be shooting for 20 kg increase in 10 weeks,which wil bring my PB to 300kg, maybe bit optimistic but hey fck it I live for deadlifting :thumb:


yeah the coan routine looks good .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah the coan routine looks good .


ive also being getting the hang of using my legs and back together more so form should be alot better by end of the ten weeks hopefully lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ive also being getting the hang of using my legs and back together more so form should be alot better by end of the ten weeks hopefully lol


if you can mate try get some hip massage or learn some stretching movements for hips might help to get sat into it more , imagine what you could pull if you used them legs lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Went from 270 to 292.5 doing a session every 5 days. Skipped the deload so finisheD in about 6 weeks. failed the final 300 lift though.

Good routine, it is. Shame I have no patience. :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been having a look at this.

Looks good.

What do you do on the other training days of the week?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Been having a look at this.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> What do you do on the other training days of the week?


Im going to do something along the lines of....

monday-coan/phillipi deadlift routine

tuesday- overhead and accessory

wed-cardio

thursday-squat and leg work and cardio

friday-bench and uper back

saturday- event work

may need some revising for final routine but something along those lines


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Had a break off here for a couple of months due to house move and no broadband etc. Training took a nose dive too but back into it now and also back on here regularly. Not read all pages I have missed but it seems like you are in a good position to move forward in 2012.

Do you intend to compete later this year? If so when/where?

Will pop in more regularly now and I am sure I will bump into you at Dales gym sometime.

Just gonna put a bit of size on before I go there that's all :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Had a break off here for a couple of months due to house move and no broadband etc. Training took a nose dive too but back into it now and also back on here regularly. Not read all pages I have missed but it seems like you are in a good position to move forward in 2012.
> 
> ...


Alright fella

I know how you feel, im moving house at the end of this month so will also have no broadband for a while haha

im competing in april fella

and yes Im sure I will bump into you at some point , good luck getting back into things :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Alright fella
> 
> I know how you feel, im moving house at the end of this month so will also have no broadband for a while haha
> 
> ...


Hope it goes well for ya mate; it was my fourth house move in three and a half years and I am sick of it tbh. Have got my own place now (was renting) and getting it how I like it slowly but surely. Will be worth it though 

Where's the comp. is it around here or further away?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hope it goes well for ya mate; it was my fourth house move in three and a half years and I am sick of it tbh. Have got my own place now (was renting) and getting it how I like it slowly but surely. Will be worth it though
> 
> Where's the comp. is it around here or further away?


Im in the exact same situation mate always rented but this will be mine

the comp is down south unfortantely mate


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im in the exact same situation mate always rented but this will be mine
> 
> the comp is down south unfortantely mate


Will be good to get a place you can call your own mate - you'll love it. :thumbup1:

Shame it's down south but I do have a car so you never know


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Will be good to get a place you can call your own mate - you'll love it. :thumbup1:
> 
> Shame it's down south but I do have a car so you never know


Well Ive always lived with my mrs and kids since we were 17 in our own homes but could never have it all how I wanted because of landlord etc but my rules now haha

When you going to start training in Dales mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Im going to do something along the lines of....
> 
> monday-coan/phillipi deadlift routine
> 
> ...


Looks good, I think I will try a deadlift routine after my comp as that seems to be low compared to my squat and bench.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rick what kg increase are you aiming for on the coan ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> rick what kg increase are you aiming for on the coan ?


not sure what to do yet

would like 20kg but maybe too optimistic at this weight as would put me at 300 ??

what would you say mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> not sure what to do yet
> 
> would like 20kg but maybe too optimistic at this weight as would put me at 300 ??
> 
> what would you say mate?


i would say go for 305kg and pour every ounce of your being into it .

i was speaking with mowgli earlier about the coan routine and think this will work for me during my wendys , so instead of wendys deadlift i do coan deadlift routine and carry on with wendy for the other exercises , then the deload week would be coan still but wendys deload and foam roller/stretching/cardio based .

looks like me and mo are doing the royal counties SM comp in april so i need to smash him on dealifts lol

i think if you go for 305 get your head into it you will smash it :2guns:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fckin awesome mate great stuff

Im down for the inters at royal counties :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> fckin awesome mate great stuff
> 
> Im down for the inters at royal counties :thumb:


i want to do the inters problem is the deadlift hmmm i might do the inters if mo and marc are up for it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's the comp?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Where's the comp?


berkshire collage bout 1 hour 20 from my place you up for competing tass :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> berkshire collage bout 1 hour 20 from my place you up for spectating tass :thumb:


Yes Definitely


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

should be an awesome day guys

Now I must start training properly :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> should be an awesome day guys
> 
> Now I must start training properly :thumb:


i think myself marc and mowgli are doing the Saturday (novice) mowgli dont wanna smash his back again and thinks the 250 for reps will break him , and marc is a puff and dont wanna step up just yet , and i prefer the inters events over the novice but i wanna go against mo and marc so novice it is .

you defo doing the inters ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> i think myself marc and mowgli are doing the Saturday (novice) mowgli dont wanna smash his back again and thinks the 250 for reps will break him , and marc is a puff and dont wanna step up just yet , and i prefer the inters events over the novice but i wanna go against mo and marc so novice it is .
> 
> you defo doing the inters ?


Marc's already won an Inters comp...?? Surely going back to do a novice (a relatively light one at that!) will be frowned upon?

(Only saying that 'cause I know he'll smash us both :lol: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Marc's already won an Inters comp...?? Surely going back to do a novice (a relatively light one at that!) will be frowned upon?
> 
> (Only saying that 'cause I know he'll smash us both :lol: )


thats what i said to him mate but he has only done 2 comps and craig was saying its cool so idk .

see if rick went head to head on the deadlift with marc  (second event) we can smash both of them :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i think myself marc and mowgli are doing the Saturday (novice) mowgli dont wanna smash his back again and thinks the 250 for reps will break him , and marc is a puff and dont wanna step up just yet , and i prefer the inters events over the novice but i wanna go against mo and marc so novice it is .
> 
> you defo doing the inters ?


yerp mate 100%

just sent money off now to enter :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yerp mate 100%
> 
> just sent money off now to enter :thumb:


haha cool might do a comp later in the year with you or next year


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice one Rick, you a strong ox!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ye mate be awesome to meet up fella :thumb:

I need to clean my act up and start training seriously been a bit of a naughty boy last few weeks lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate be awesome to meet up fella :thumb:
> 
> I need to clean my act up and start training seriously been a bit of a naughty boy last few weeks lol


blow outs are good , bodybuilders have weekly cheat meals strongmen have 2 weeks of fun 

cardio is defo in need of been hit for me strong heart strong body and all that .

you penned out a routine yet ?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Well Ive always lived with my mrs and kids since we were 17 in our own homes but could never have it all how I wanted because of landlord etc but my rules now haha
> 
> When you going to start training in Dales mate?


Exactly :rockon:

Not sure; went to gym after posting in here the other night and got injured (forearm) so will have to see. Not sure I am gonna "join" as in take a monthly membership as my current gym is open long hours at weekend which suits me best. Will definitely start going there for the odd session at least, maybe starting next month.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Exactly :rockon:
> 
> Not sure; went to gym after posting in here the other night and got injured (forearm) so will have to see. Not sure I am gonna "join" as in take a monthly membership as my current gym is open long hours at weekend which suits me best. Will definitely start going there for the odd session at least, maybe starting next month.


I never join either just pay as go


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

This journal is now called the Zoo because this is where the ****ing animals live. Great reading.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> This journal is now called the Zoo because this is where the ****ing animals live. Great reading.


 :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats occurring ricker ?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, where are yaa ... too engrossed in getting your next pb to write it up... i like your style... hope your ok hun. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright guys still alive ....just :lol:

been mega busy with work and other crap so havent been on much also been enjoying the naughty things in life before my t-total next few months haha

all is well have ate very little and been to gym just once in around 2 weeks which was the plan anyways

that one session was just a light deadlift and squat wroked up to a 220 double with no straps or belt and some 180k doubles on squats

will be starting new journal for comp prep in week or so

watch this space im going to be stocking up on goodies, whey and tonnes of steaks in my freezer and be the biggest and strongest beastly animal ive ever been in 14 weeks!!!!!LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like you needed some much needed time away from the gym .

interested to see how you prep , myself mowgli and my training partner are down for the saturday , a guy i know is doing sunday with you should be a great weekend .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

will keep an eye out for the new journal rick 

BEAST!! x x


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

All the best for the prep mate. planning on sticking around for the Sunday for a bit so be good to meet ya


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys will get down to hard training now and sort it out :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> All the best for the prep mate. planning on sticking around for the Sunday for a bit so be good to meet ya


And you mate hope all goes well buddy

will be good to meet you and others from here mate :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

No gym today been working all day, I know working sunday sucks bigtime but had this to cheer me up when got home :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you left some egg ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bit bored so thought I would post these, pics of me my little boy and my old man on walk this weekend, love nothing better to be honest, very lucky to live where I am, and as much as love lifting weights there deffo more to life....



This is just 5 mins from my house and the field is know as maes du (black field), due to lots of deaths there during battles in the early 11th century when the english were holding wales under seige, some of the remains of the fort the english built still can be found but most of it now perished, the welsh warriors managed to win the main battle here bu surrounding the fort until the english starved

lovely place to walk and cracking cardio to lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff Rick,

Good to see your back and ready for action fella!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Stuff Rick,
> 
> Good to see your back and ready for action fella!


Im in the frame of mind to blow the socks off any PB's

focused to the max, will be starting new journal within 2 weeks and the fun begins buddy


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Stuff Rick,
> 
> Good to see your back and ready for action fella!


 :thumb :x 2 .... hell yeah, will be following your progress hun...looking forward to the new journal.....keep up the great work... :thumbup1:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

good to see you got your focus back mate we'll have to get a session done soon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> good to see you got your focus back mate we'll have to get a session done soon


That would be awesome mate Ive done next to no event work such a nightmare getting down with work etc

would be great to get a session in sooin mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :x 2 .... hell yeah, will be following your progress hun...looking forward to the new journal.....keep up the great work... :thumbup1:


Thanks hun

Hows your training going not been on here much will have a look now x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gym tonight light chest

incline

100kx6x5

120kx3

decline

120kx5x4

machine press x 5 sets

speed bench 6 sets of triples with 100k

nothing amazing went light as have got event training tomoz and as have done none quite excited :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> gym tonight light chest
> 
> incline
> 
> ...


Hey rick how's it all going? Solid bench session for a 'light' one.

Event training sounds good!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Hows your training going not been on here much will have a look now x


TY hun, alls going well Rick, was hoping to have put in a few more sessions at the real gym...but its a 40 min drive away and the last time i was there my teeth chattered for days after...no heating.. minus conditions and the back door open....im too a pampered princess for that these days...lol...

Can you tell me if you were starting off deadlifting...i mean proper stuff...what would you advise..?? weight wise, grip wise ?wrist straps..sorry if thats a really stupid question but dont know where to start....xx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey rick how's it all going? Solid bench session for a 'light' one.
> 
> Event training sounds good!


all good in here buddy cheers

had a small break from the gym but mean business now ready for comps in 16 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> TY hun, alls going well Rick, was hoping to have put in a few more sessions at the real gym...but its a 40 min drive away and the last time i was there my teeth chattered for days after...no heating.. minus conditions and the back door open....im too a pampered princess for that these days...lol...
> 
> Can you tell me if you were starting off deadlifting...i mean proper stuff...what would you advise..?? weight wise, grip wise ?wrist straps..sorry if thats a really stupid question but dont know where to start....xx


I would personally choose and light weight and practise as much as possible getting technique bang on before worrying about weight, form is sooooo important with deads as can injure yourself very easily, i wouldnt worry about grip and go for straps IMO, only reason I dont is my grip is vital in my sport and retardedly good anyways

hope that was a help, x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi mate, good to see you back on here 

Am sure the break will have done you some good and 16 weeks gives you plenty of time to train hard and reach a peak for the comp. Let me know next time your at Dale's and if I can make it I will pop down :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi mate, good to see you back on here
> 
> Am sure the break will have done you some good and 16 weeks gives you plenty of time to train hard and reach a peak for the comp. Let me know next time your at Dale's and if I can make it I will pop down :thumb:


Ye bud sounds good will get a session in if you want, although I very rarely get down there once a month if that

just checked its 14 weeks till comp but should be plenty of time to pile on szie and strength and smash event training :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> all good in here buddy cheers
> 
> had a small break from the gym but mean business now ready for comps in 16 weeks :thumb:


Yeah just read back a few pages. Seems the rest has done you good. Nice one for sticking to it. It's so easy to let yourself have a few days off then get back on it. Much harder to stay away for a couple of weeks.

Good luck with the comp training!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah just read back a few pages. Seems the rest has done you good. Nice one for sticking to it. It's so easy to let yourself have a few days off then get back on it. Much harder to stay away for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck with the comp training!


thanks mate the support is much appreciated pal :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Ye bud sounds good will get a session in if you want, although I very rarely get down there once a month if that
> 
> just checked its 14 weeks till comp but should be plenty of time to pile on szie and strength and smash event training :thumb:


I wasn't intending to train with you mate - fck living those heavy ass weights that you do :lol:

Yeah 14 weeks is still plenty of time. Look forward to following your progress on here mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> what do you think about peaking rick,
> 
> saw brian shaw was interviewed and asked after arnold classic as to when he did his last partial arnold height deadlift , he said 2 weeks out balls to the wall then comp time is the next time he will deadlift, just looking around for diffrent options or opinions, this elevated deadlift approx 15" NOS2 , my body can pull high percentage weights for 2-3 weeks but havent tested comp height since mid december, but have worked the main weakness my lockout, pulled from 18" easy session with a tweaked back , but just looking at what strategy will ultimately work.


i would have to agree with him

Im not ging to attempt a max pb single in deadlift now till around 2-3 weeks out myself is the plan

not sure about other lifts just yet buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

First event work in ages..........went light as been heavy morning in work carrying boulders and rocks lol

farmers

100kx15m

110x15m

115x15m x 3 sets

yoke

180kx15m

220kx15m

260kx15m

300kx15m

then some light stone work just 3 sets of triples with 110k stone as had no tacky to go heavy

all sets done with no belt just raw

was great fun to get back in the strongman room even with light weights, back was fcked befor ehand from work will increase weight next week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds good Rick.

Always like a run with a 'light' 300K yoke myself :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Sounds good Rick.
> 
> Always like a run with a 'light' 300K yoke myself :whistling:


Lol

That was actually a PB as have only done yoke around 4 times in my whole life lol

Felt so good to train events though, got that fire burning now for sure


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just done a tad of cardio too long hill walk in the fresh air nice 45 mins

food then bed for another day tommorrow


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gym tonight nothin special

ezy bar curls 5 sets

preachers 4 sets

cables curls hammer style 3 sets

ezy bar frenchies

close grip bench

neck brace x 3

done


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> gym tonight nothin special
> 
> ezy bar curls 5 sets
> 
> ...


 :rolleye: 

Not wanting to sound stoopid or anything...but wat exactly is the above??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :rolleye:
> 
> Not wanting to sound stoopid or anything...but wat exactly is the above??


alright hun  x

Its french press or tricep extentions with bar


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> gym tonight nothin special
> 
> ezy bar curls 5 sets
> 
> ...


Hmmmm..Fluff


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hmmmm..Fluff


haha arms help in strongman IMO :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> haha arms help in strongman IMO :lol:


And they look the business!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> And they look the business!!!


not bothered about that tbh couldnt care less about size of biceps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> like doing those stood, havent done since I started strongman overhead work , will have a bash at em again now to change up the tricep work a bit.


same here mate not done much but they work really well when standing for strongman carryover IMO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today was supposed to be training events with si johnston (uk's strongest man competitior) but could nt get down so was bit dissapointed really so decided to smash week 1 of coan deadlift routine and fck me it was hard haha, should see me lfting 300 when finished in ten weeks

week 1 sunday 29th january

Warmup

60kx2,100kx2,140kx2,180kx2

working set deadlift (75% of desired max) 1 set x 2 reps @ 225kg

speed deadlifts was 180k triples for 8 sets .....quite frankly ws hell but loved it lol

then 3 circuits of the following taking 2 mins rest after each circuit

stiff legged deads 140kx 8 reps

bent over rows 100k x 8 reps

reverse grip pulldowns whole stack x 8 tuff reps

arched back good mornings 80k x 8 reps

few notes, routine was very fun and the working set was easy as pie (225 for 2), the speed deadlifts after 2 sets were tough and the whole of the circuit left me fighting for breath and whole body was begging for rest lol, really enjoyed pushing my body again though and back was pumped and felt like granite through the session, will deffo finish the routine and smash 300 IMO

also form is getting alot better and legs more involved as should be, overall chuffed seeing ive been abusing myself with alcohol still and not eating properly lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive just finished week 2 of coans its tough but i love it .

good lifting rick well done , the 90 sec rest is a killer lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks ewen its fckin intense isnt it buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks ewen its fckin intense isnt it buddy


yeah its great for the cv system too , it showed up my deadlift flaw as well as my back did 90% of the work , legs are to wide i think so im gonna bring my feet in and see what happens , funny how i can pull over 300 on side handles but not to front think feet play a big part in it .

are you doing wendlers too ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ye mate i was sweating and breathing like crazy so all good

Im not doing any routine at the mo only that, would you recomend wendlers for my overhead work??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Ye mate i was sweating and breathing like crazy so all good
> 
> Im not doing any routine at the mo only that, would you recomend wendlers for my overhead work??


not for over head work mate if you did the upper chain routine of wendlers chest shoulders then yeah defo worth it .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

will have a look thanks mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Last nights session was

axle clean and press

100kg x 6 sets of 5 reps

close grip bench

110kg x 3 reps x 5 sets......done short and sweet

then today was as follows

farmers walk

85kg x 14 metres

100kgx14mtrs

110kx14mtres

120kgx14mtrs

135kgx14mtrs

140kgx around 10 mtrs.......legs were slow and failed me

yolk

180kgx14mtrs x 2 (drop and re pick up and back one set)

220kgx14mtrs x 2 (as above )

260kgx14mtrs

300kgx14 mtrs..............was very pleased with yoke felt very fast and solid comfortable

speed squats

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3 x 3 sets

need to improve legs, have neglected them lately and not trained them in ages so will improve this now as farmers could have been alot better

all in all pleased really as have been on 2 meals a day and back and hammies were smashed from coan high vol routine sunday and hard graft in work at the moment


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice session Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Nice session Rick


Thanks mate really enjoyed it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff mate , these office bods have it easy although id rather manual labour .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks buddy your very right haha


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Last nights session was
> 
> axle clean and press
> 
> ...


Hello, not been in for a wee while, thought id pop in an see how your doing, sounds like another awesome session hun, great stuff....and speed squats...sounds like torture..:laugh:

Hope alls ok for you big guy, keep it happening...:rockon:xx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks hun

Going ok at the moment considering lack of food and rest

going to be very consistent and more food/rest on from here so should be beasting some big weights soon

hows training your end hun x


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks hun
> 
> Going ok at the moment considering lack of food and rest
> 
> ...


Still having a bit of a set back with a flare up of the elbow injury, getting sorted out next week with an injection and off upper body for 10 days..just gives more time to blast the rest...!!!

Looks like your working way tooooo hard....but needs must eh!!! ..... just watch your not overdoing it...xxx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Still having a bit of a set back with a flare up of the elbow injury, getting sorted out next week with an injection and off upper body for 10 days..just gives more time to blast the rest...!!!
> 
> Looks like your working way tooooo hard....but needs must eh!!! ..... just watch your not overdoing it...xxx


Sorry to hear that hun

hope you can sort it and keep smashing it hard x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Training looking good rick, Neck braces ?

i have done a new thread with the shirts in classifieds. Did the Ebooks workout ok ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks retro mate not too shabby, need to be alot better though so upping my game as of now

neck brace is just a brace attatching weight to head and works neck muscles really well

will have a look at them shirts now buddy cheers


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks retro mate not too shabby, need to be alot better though so upping my game as of now
> 
> neck brace is just a brace attatching weight to head and works neck muscles really well
> 
> will have a look at them shirts now buddy cheers


Ahh right, the old head harness tyson style !!

I like neck training. I think it is actually quite important to have a strong neck. Maybe not for strongman but general life. Static bridges are good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I hardly ever train it and it sits at 19 inches if i remember rightly??

Helps I believe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I hardly ever train it and it sits at 19 inches if i remember rightly??
> 
> Helps I believe


Tahst coz your a beast !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> *Tahst* coz your a beast !!


Dont you hateit when your fingers type to fast for your brain . All the right letters in all the wrong places ! *Thats *


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not much to report back, diet has been really good today

gym was

bench

120x5 x 5

inclines .....short and sweet becasue got events again tmoz

got home smoked a joint and demolished about 3000 cals since lol

events tmoz again, much excited now bed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Not much to report back, diet has been really good today
> 
> gym was
> 
> ...


fcuk training updates is there any action with that fit mrs of yours tonight mate ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> fcuk training updates is there any action with that fit mrs of yours tonight mate ?


Haha I wish mate she watching sh!t on telly as per usual


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Haha I wish mate she watching sh!t on telly as per usual


tell her to open an account on here she can post pics while your in bed sleeping :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys change of plan cant make it down to train events today so just rest up, have consumed tonnes of food already and lots more to come, also been having brilliant sleeps due to a bit of herbal before bed lol, week 2 of coan deadlift routine tmoz much excited Im loving the routine already just after one session

300 deadlift is getting closer and closer :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if we were doing the same class at comp id say fcuking good job your not event training lol but were not so its a sh1tter .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ye mate only problem Ive got really no car and 15 miles to nearest event equipment

wont stop me though, Im really putting 100 percent into it now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate only problem Ive got really no car and 15 miles to nearest event equipment
> 
> wont stop me though, Im really putting 100 percent into it now


buy a push bike mate theres your cardio no excuses now :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys been a nice rest day no work either so just sat and eaten all day haha, ready for deadlift tmoz, very excited..

so far today have eaten

meal- 4 sausage. 4 bacon, 4 toast, beans, tomatoes, mushroom, 2 black pudding and 2 egg

meal2- 8oz steak, scampi, chips, peas onion rings

meal3- 4 scoop weight gain ( 800 cals)

meal4-400g steak, brocolli, 6 weetabix, 4ooml whole milk

meal5- pizza and weight gain

and have just had a smoke so will be consuming loads more again lol

deadlifts are getting slaughtered tmoz :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session

coan deadlift week 2

deadlift (80%) 1x2 @ 240kg.....nice and easy tbh

speed deadlifts (65%) 8x3 @195.....fcked up here felt hard after 3 sets thought I can complete this lol, checked and had 215kg, dropped back down to the weight was supposed to be and carried on and all was good lol, what a tool

then did the circuits 3 times (90 sec between exercises and 2 mins after each cicuit)

stiff leg deads 140x8

bent over row 110kx8

reverse grip pulldowns whole stack x 8

arched back good mornings 80kx 8

all this 3 times

was fcked by end sweating buckets but felt awesome..boom :thumb:

back is going to be like a forklift by time im done on this routine, lots of food now and watch the rugby! bring on next week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good session mate my back is fried from coans on friday , it does seem a good routine .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ye mate its tough got to admit

hope I can keep progressing on it with events and work smashing my back aswell


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate its tough got to admit
> 
> hope I can keep progressing on it with events and work smashing my back aswell


jab test in the spinae erectors :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Pussies! I was doing coans routine almost twice weekly!

Then again, I work in an office....

Nice going Rick, keep it up and don't make the mistake I did of skipping the deload


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Pussies! I was doing coans routine almost twice weekly!
> 
> Then again, I work in an office....
> 
> Nice going Rick, keep it up and don't make the mistake I did of skipping the deload


lol

hows your glute tear and slipped disc :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Super, thanks for asking! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Mowgli

Ive got to admit Its been tough with heavy farmers and squats also, but will bust through and im sure will make awesome gains in my pull

Hands are sore as hell as well due to bar being cold and n o straps etc

eaten loads this weekend and about to go and jab my homebrew test, bring on the gains!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

woke up this morning and thank god ive got a day off from work today, my back is blitzed haha

Have eaten well and lots more to come, looking in mirror today seems ive gained size last 3-4 weeks

feeling strong and ready for comps come april, hardcore training now and hardcore eating :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad things are going well, keep it up mate :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Glad things are going well, keep it up mate :thumb:


thanks mate

enjoying training currently


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Upper body session just complete

Steel IFSA Log clean and press

warmup 40k x 10 x 2

60kx10

80kx3

90kx3

100kx3......PB (this was my 1 rep max so chuffed i managed a triple)

110kx failed..****ed off

110kx failed again......bit gutted but still got a pb, I was only just short of lockout, think its technique more than anything

log clean then strict press, 80k for 5x5, shoulders and tris were bursting at this point

incline barbell 100k 5x5

seated shoulder press strict 6 sets of 8 not sure of weight

front lat raises x 3

side lat raises x3

done

Ive got stronger on pressing so thats the main thing I suppose, its going in the right direction although still a major weakness, will make sure i keep it up and hammer upper body to keep up with my strengths


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Good work on the pb


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Upper body session just complete
> 
> Steel IFSA Log clean and press
> 
> ...


good stuff rick , its not like you dont have the power .

you wrote it out wrong though it should read like this ....

100x1 100x1pb 100x1pb < this makes it look more impressive in stead of the way you wrote it , although you write it the same as i do so if like above i rep something 3 times then its just a pb to us but smart thinking you can put pb after each rep pb :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:wacko:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> good stuff rick , its not like you dont have the power .
> 
> you wrote it out wrong though it should read like this ....
> 
> 100x1 100x1pb 100x1pb < this makes it look more impressive in stead of the way you wrote it , although you write it the same as i do so if like above i rep something 3 times then its just a pb to us but smart thinking you can put pb after each rep pb :whistling:


Surely its only a PB the first time you do it, after that its just normal :whistling:

like there's ever going to be a time when a 100Kg log lift is ever 'normal' for me.

Nice lifting Rick.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> the log definetly requires everthing to be on technique , one little thing off and it can be a bit frustrating.
> 
> I would say pick 90kg and do it for reps to establish an cement a ideal technique for you, would also say have a go at viper log pressing on the back of your bench day and progress that after a couple sessions of the stricts, if you get that to 100kg your pretty much guaranteed 110kg every day of the week on the clean and press, other than that add in a couple of crazy heavy log clean sessions to make it effortless and zap minimal energy from you.
> 
> good pb by the way as well triple repping a 1rm is a great pb.


thanks Josh

I agree with you mate, as when I dropped down to 80kg for strict my technique was alot better, I think Im better at pressing the log with tris and delts rather than with a bar where Im better at jerking heavier loads.

How often do you think overhead work should be done for me mate to bring it up?? also I have no bench day just throw a bit of chest in here and there but will only be adding it in now after overhead as icing on the cake so to speak.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Good work on the pb


Thanks buddy means alot

If I Could increase my log as fast as I can my deads I would be very happy man lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good stuff rick , its not like you dont have the power .
> 
> you wrote it out wrong though it should read like this ....
> 
> 100x1 100x1pb 100x1pb < this makes it look more impressive in stead of the way you wrote it , although you write it the same as i do so if like above i rep something 3 times then its just a pb to us but smart thinking you can put pb after each rep pb :whistling:


cheers mate, I think I get what you mean


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Surely its only a PB the first time you do it, after that its just normal :whistling:
> 
> like there's ever going to be a time when a 100Kg log lift is ever 'normal' for me.
> 
> Nice lifting Rick.


Thanks for the support ,mate means alot :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

weighed myself this morning and am 18 and quarter stone with no food just in trousers and t shirt

quite a nice place to start one week into cycle ( was cruising on 300mg before that)

bring on the strength, booom!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You got bang on a stone on me fattie


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I love reading about you strong guys and what your upto,i only wish i had followed that direction more, i used to deal with Reg and Peter Davis(Held a doubles deadlift record or something from memory) out of Shapes gym many moons ago ,keep it up all of you.Are there many events in south east to watch this year-?-i think i am away for the one in march.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> I love reading about you strong guys and what your upto,i only wish i had followed that direction more, i used to deal with Reg and Peter Davis(Held a doubles deadlift record or something from memory) out of Shapes gym many moons ago ,keep it up all of you.Are there many events in south east to watch this year-?-i think i am away for the one in march.


Thanks for popping in mate, I love the strongman training awesome buzz breaking PB's nothing like it

not too sure buddy

My next comp (ewen, josh and mowgli are in to ) is aprill21-22 in berkshire so down south, all can be checked on sugdens so will let ya know if see in your neck of the woods this year fella :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks for popping in mate, I love the strongman training awesome buzz breaking PB's nothing like it
> 
> not too sure buddy
> 
> My next comp (ewen, josh and mowgli are in to ) is aprill21-22 in berkshire so down south, all can be checked on sugdens so will let ya know if see in your neck of the woods this year fella :thumb:


Berks aint too far,me and my boy would love to come and meet you/watch/support,keep me clued please! :rockon:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Berks aint too far,me and my boy would love to come and meet you/watch/support,keep me clued please! :rockon:


No problems mate Ill link some info to you, quite a few on here are doing the novice on the saturday but Im on the sunday doing intermediates

should be an awesome day, lots of monsters there aswell for the open comp on sunday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> No problems mate Ill link some info to you, quite a few on here are doing the novice on the saturday but Im on the sunday doing intermediates
> 
> should be an awesome day, lots of monsters there aswell for the open comp on sunday


I realy look forward to it,thanks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post that mate

I have form sussed on axle and bar , like Clegg tekkers very fast drive and dip under

for the logs i cant do this just doesnt work for me due to hand placment, so Im going to train this in push press and strict press fashion for triples and reps and see where I go from there

Thanks mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also Josh with the log the cleans are the easy part for me persoanlly so never really bothered training them

my cleans with axle could do with some work though as I clean them in one motion to chest


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

todays session was squats and have neglected these and trained them about 3 times sice november if i recall right so went pretty easy but had an awesome workout still and legs were pumped to hell...

squats

barx20

60kx5

100kx5

140kx5

working sets,,,180k x 3 reps for 3 sets

speed squats

170kx3 reps x 8 sets

front squats

100kx5

120kx3

140kx3

then some light leg press to finish

was happy, no where near any pb's but started now again after time away and know i can peak in 8 weeks or so if i play my cards right

also been told by a few people i see everyday, mates etc im looking bigger lately so think ive grown


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Alrite rick, I haven't read the entire journal but I wanted to know what your pb's are in the big three at the minute and how well you feel they translate to the events?

I'm thinking of doing a bit of strongman myself you see


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Alrite rick, I haven't read the entire journal but I wanted to know what your pb's are in the big three at the minute and how well you feel they translate to the events?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a bit of strongman myself you see


alright buddy, i only started strongman training in july last year so nothing to spcecial yet

My PB's are as follows

deadlift 280

bench 160

squat 232.5

overhead axle clean and press 130


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> alright buddy, i only started strongman training in july last year so nothing to spcecial yet
> 
> My PB's are as follows
> 
> ...


Strong overhead press mate, keep it up


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> alright buddy, i only started strongman training in july last year so nothing to spcecial yet
> 
> My PB's are as follows
> 
> ...


good lifts pal


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry not been in for a wee while hun, but just keep popping in to see how your doing, and all looks like your training is going awesome- wish i too stayed a bit closer would love to see a live strongman event...especially when you know someone competing ... keep going strong babe..x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Sorry not been in for a wee while hun, but just keep popping in to see how your doing, and all looks like your training is going awesome- wish i too stayed a bit closer would love to see a live strongman event...especially when you know someone competing ... keep going strong babe..x


Thanks for popping in hun, been a bit hectic as of late but hopefully can sort everything out in time for comps haha

Support mean alot :thumb :x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Right guys been a bit distracted lately, last session was a week ago nothing special a 255k double on deads from floor easy enough, had to take 2 red bulls with me as had flu and couldnt get any energy together after working all day lugging rocks and mortar around with b$stard flu in me, should of gave it a miss made me ten times worse and ended up with an insane fever and body was a mess, had a week off since then and hardly been able to eat, so not very happy really,

will hopefully get it all back on track and get a little session in tonight and some food (all week been on one meal a day and coffee), and get my a$$ into gear to get a nice placing in royal counties in 9 weeks time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that all it is ..9 weeks..

Better get training Rick :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Is that all it is ..9 weeks..
> 
> Better get training Rick :whistling: :lol:


I know mate Im no where near close to ready imo

Got a million and one things going on outside the gym that are far more crucial then this comp at the moment to be honest but still will give it what i can mate

Thanks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You should be awesome on the stones


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your going well on those lifts buddy,i presume you will peak in 9 weeks then? :thumb :so what do you hope to be lifting by then?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You should be awesome on the stones


Why you think that mate??

Ive only done stones a handful of times and really struggle, never been heavier then 125?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Your going well on those lifts buddy,i presume you will peak in 9 weeks then? :thumb :so what do you hope to be lifting by then?


The plan was to peak around then mate but just got to hope for the best now buddy as ive not really been training

Im not too sure what Im hoping to lift but the events are as follows...

1-110kg log(1 Point) 130kg Log (3 Points)

2-250kg Deadlift Reps

3-250yoke 40 mtrs

4-Anvil hold 165kg (pick it up and hold it for as long as poss)

5-110kg farmers walk for distance

6-Stones over yoke 100kg-1 point 120kg-3 points 140kg-5 points

I expect to do half decent in yoke, deads and farmers,

Log will be glad of 1-2 reps as have never done that weight "yet", and stones will be chuffed of can complete them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Why you think that mate??
> 
> Ive only done stones a handful of times and really struggle, never been heavier then 125?


How tall are you and is reach a bit of an issue on larger stones?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Why you think that mate??
> 
> Ive only done stones a handful of times and really struggle, never been heavier then 125?


He's calling you fat mate. 'ave 'im!

:lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> How tall are you and is reach a bit of an issue on larger stones?


Im 6ft mate, long arms aswell, its more technique and lack of practise


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to read about you being laid low by the flu mate. Not what you needed I know but you still got 9 weeks and I am sure you will do great in the comp :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Sorry to read about you being laid low by the flu mate. Not what you needed I know but you still got 9 weeks and I am sure you will do great in the comp :thumb:


cheers mate

Ive got a habit of this last minute training sh!t haha

should still be able to do ok'ish


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> The plan was to peak around then mate but just got to hope for the best now buddy as ive not really been training
> 
> Im not too sure what Im hoping to lift but the events are as follows...
> 
> ...


We are still planning to come and see you and the guys there,so you better get at it or i will sit on you! :lol:

You have the ammo,just get it out the box and load it! :2guns:

Look on the poss. side i presume you have no injuries?!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> We are still planning to come and see you and the guys there,so you better get at it or i will sit on you! :lol:
> 
> You have the ammo,just get it out the box and load it! :2guns:
> 
> Look on the poss. side i presume you have no injuries?!


Haha no worries mate 9 weeks yet :thumb:

no injuires just a messed up stessed out head due to loads of distractions

I will make sure my head gets into this sh1t now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Haha no worries mate 9 weeks yet :thumb:
> 
> no injuires just a messed up stessed out head due to loads of distractions
> 
> I will make sure my head gets into this sh1t now


The great thing is no matter what life throws you always come home,,,,The gym! :cowboy:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Why you think that mate??
> 
> Ive only done stones a handful of times and really struggle, never been heavier then 125?


Doesn't your day job consist of throwing around large heavy stones ?

Was an attempt at a joke


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Doesn't your day job consist of throwing around large heavy stones ?
> 
> Was an attempt at a joke


Ha sorry mate been alongggggg day

Yes unfortunately i do have to carry rather heavy rocks around all day in the rain :thumbdown:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Im 6ft mate, long arms aswell, its more technique and lack of practise


ur 5`11 u lying cvnt :beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> ur 5`11 u lying cvnt :beer:


recent measure was 6ft

Im one of the two or somewhere in between lol

depends if ive been deadlifting and squatting that week :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah that's different if you ain't six foot your fooked!Shorty:whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was a tough and rubbish session, flu and no food took its toll

savickas press

60kx6

70kx6

80kx6

60kx10

60kx10

axle clean and press, 4 sets of 3 at 100kg

close grip bench

60kx6

100kx3

110kx3

120kx3

100kx6

100kx6

done , weak and feel crap but atleast went gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Next session will be better fella and like you say you;re back in the gym!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay dude i am still here with my poxy leg up!

Not too shabby for under 6'!

Get 1g vit c in you every 6 hours.

Chilli is good too,i love it.

and eat your greens young man!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you feeling lazy tonight then doing savickas press :lol:

its only flu bud put some effort in


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> you feeling lazy tonight then doing savickas press :lol:
> 
> its only flu bud put some effort in


haha fancied trying it for first time

idea being if I can get strong doing it very strict when go in for leg drive should be alot of carryover

well see lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha fancied trying it for first time
> 
> idea being if I can get strong doing it very strict when go in for leg drive should be alot of carryover
> 
> well see lol


completely agree mate , im trying my hardest to strict press but im fcuking weak as fcuk .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

what's savickas press? x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> what's savickas press? x x


Use no legs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> what's savickas press? x x


big Z fcuked his quad so all he could do was train upper body , he sat in the squat rack and press overhead like a standing press but obv sat down .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> what's savickas press? x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


>


A strange fecker watchin?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks boys x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> A strange fecker watchin?


that was rick when he had hair :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol reps^^


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I may have just leaked urin! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another shyte workout

was suposed to be coan routine but fcked knee up so went with rack pulls

18 inch dead

warmups then

260kx3

280kx3

300kx3

then some lat work boring rubbish really


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> another shyte workout
> 
> was suposed to be coan routine but fcked knee up so went with rack pulls
> 
> ...


Come on man! 660 lbs oh yes that's shiit:lol:get your mind right,your body will follow!

You are where i was once,think better,i can see so much of where i was in you,feckin forward bud!

Your potential is awsome!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Come on man! 660 lbs oh yes that's shiit:lol:get your mind right,your body will follow!
> 
> You are where i was once,think better,i can see so much of where i was in you,feckin forward bud!
> 
> Your potential is awsome!


Cheers mate I know your right just need to man up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate I know your right just need to man up


Life these days has much to throw at us!

Not so much man up for you as your a man's man anyhow.

Look at the good you do in all(sound like dad now,well i am to 3 so there is my excuse)your lifting,leave the **** to others to clear up.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Where you at dude? update?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Where you at dude? update?


You'll find him here fella http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/168588-rick89-road-becoming-animal.html


----------

